#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-25
<tale> Nakkel: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Monikansallista
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/o4WIM6 -> Monikansallista – Porixi
<SipuliSopuli> äsh, koneen omat kajarit on lakannu toimimasta 9.10 -> 10.04 päivityksessä
<tuhoojabotti> SipuliSopuli: Mun äänet meni 9.04 -> 9.10
<SipuliSopuli> plugista ja usb äänikortista kuuluu ihan hyvin
<SipuliSopuli> ehkä tohon auttais se foorumilla oleva topic missä mietin samankaltaista ongelmaa vanhan koneen kanssa...
<tuhoojabotti> Tjoops
<SipuliSopuli> humm, mitenköhän saisin yhteen käynnistettävään ohjelmaan sleepiä
<SipuliSopuli> toimiiko ihan vaan komento sleep 120; ohjelma
<tuhoojabotti> kato helppiä
<tuhoojabotti> google tietää :P
<Kurko> sleep 120&&komento
<Echramath> && on sitten tosiaan kirjaimellisesti and-operaattori. Se ei suorita jälkimmäistä jos eka palauttaa truen.
<Echramath> Eikun falsen siis.
<Echramath> Ja olikos niin, että true on nolla ja muut falsea?
<tuhoojabotti> wut
<tuhoojabotti> outoa
<ninnnu> Echramath: true on nolla ja muut falsea joo
<Echramath> Joo ja siis ";" on puhtaasti komentoja peräkkäin.
<urkki> Foorumille ei meinaa päästä?
<tuhoojabotti> Echramath: ; on rivinvaihto kait.
<tuhoojabotti> eli sama ku sanosit echo ja sit uudestaa eli juu.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Echramath> Voihan sen niinkin aatella.
<pesasa> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.ubuntu-fi.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Tg1uFs -> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org Is Down -> Check if your website is up or down?
<pesasa> Ubuntu 11.04:n julkistus torstaina ja siitä tulee ensi viikon VALO. Rohkeasti oikolukemaan ja parantelemaan: http://www.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_11.04
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tMAuO4 -> Ubuntu 11.04 – Linux-Aktivaattori
<Iltsu> http://pastebin.com/gRjhJP9e
<Iltsu> toi muistikortti o vissii kabut
<Iltsu> lupasin katella serkun puhelimen muistikorttii kun "ei toimi"
<Iltsu> tommost puskee dmesgiin aika hurjaa tahtii :P
<Iltsu> et vissii siio vähäc muutaki häikkää ku fatti-solmus
<qwzx> Miksi linuxissa ei toimi webkamera kunnolla
<qwzx> amsn:ssä tai tinychatissa
<qwzx> omeglessa pelaa jostain syystä
<qwzx> amsn heittää vain että kutsu peruutettu tms
<qwzx> tinychatissa vilkuttaa sellasta harmaata ikkunaa "press allow or cancel"
<SipuliSopuli> no ehe, lisäsin käynnistysohjelmiin sleep 120&&toggleDesktop ja se sleeppas koko työpöydän käynnistymisen
<Echramath> Mitä ton pitäis tehdä?
<SipuliSopuli> Echramath: sleepata ohjelman käynnistymistä
<SipuliSopuli> kirjautumisen jälkeen siis
<Echramath> Mitä toi toggledesktop siis tekee?
<SipuliSopuli> se on siis togglelle desktop ohjelma
<SipuliSopuli> sen pitäis tehdä sellanen kun käynnistyminen
<pesasa> SipuliSopuli: Et tainnut ymmärtää kysymystä.
<pesasa> Oliko oikea vastaus: "toggleDesktop on ROX-työpöytäympäristön panelisovelma, jolla voi näyttää ja piilottaa ikkunoita"? http://roscidus.com/desktop/node/243
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-26
<urkki> Mitäs isännät sanoo tästä?
<urkki> http://www.iltalehti.fi/digi/2011042613607315_du.shtml
<urkki> Miten mä katon tarkemmin mitä USB-paikassa on kiinni, siis lsusb ei kerro tarpeeks
<turkka80> urkki tuotapa tuota... kato niillä id luvuilla google hakua, niin varmaan kaikki avautuu sitä kautta
<urkki> Ok
<Newa> urkki: tuo on vain pieni oire Sonyn sössimisestä
<Newa> asiat olivat suht hyvin kun OtherOS -vaihtoehto löytyi. Pääsyä ei ollut lähinnä näyttisrautaan joka ei tehnyt linuxin pyörittämisestä PS3:lla erityisen sujuvaa
<Newa> koska Sony myy PS3:t tappiolla, saattoivat ottaa nokkiinsa siitä että noita ostettiin isompiakin määriä klusterilaskentaan
<ath> Ei kait ne enää.
<Newa> mut, kun OtherOS-optio poistui, hakkerointi alkoi toden teolla ja konsolista löytyi aukot joilla sen sai paljon paremmin rootattua
<ath> Klusterit oli varmaan myös Sonyn tukemia. Tuskin niitä lähimarketista ostettiin.
<turkka80> Mikähän voisi olla helppo tai edes toimiva tapa saada pultattua kerneliin kiinni amd74xx ajuri noiden kohtalaisen nahkeasti toimivien sata-ajurien sijaan?
<urkki> Hmm, en löydä tarpeeks hyvin infoa probleemaani ID-vendorin metsästämisellä, lsusb jotenkin tarkemmin ois hyvä: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=38745.0
<harto> muuta en sonysta tiedä ku et niiden psn meni rikki viikko sitten, just kun sain uuden pelin lainaan
<harto> ja katotaako ni alkaa toimia heti perjantaina kun pitää ko. peli palauttaa...
<harto> mut jos ne jakelee ilmasta rahaa kaikille ps3 omistajille niin kai sen vois ottaa avstaan
<Wompatti> Hei. Onko kukaan vielä testannut tuota gnome3:a?
<Wompatti> Ajattelin asentaa, mutta en tiedä uskaltaako sitä vielä kokeilla ennen torstaita, kun varoitettiin että saattaa hajottaa järjestelmän.
<Sysi> gnome3:ahan ei oo ubuntuun tulossa, muuten ku ppa:sta, ja sen tiedetään rikkovan unity
<Sysi> unity on ainaki jossaki muodossa ollu jo 10.10:ssä, eikä näin lähellä julkasua tehä enää kovin radikaaleja muutoksia
<Sysi> lataa vaikka daily-livecd ja kokeile sillä
<Wompatti> Pitää kokeilla. Yritin jo gnome3-livecd:llä kokeilla, toinen pohjautuu opensuseen ja toinen fedoraan eikä kummallakaan toiminut.
<Wompatti> Ne käyttävät kai nouveau-ajuria. Itselläni on nyt käytössä nvidian ajuri.
<Sysi> vakiona avoin ajuri tietysti
<jjo> se mitä mä asensin testimielessä tuolle toiselle koneelle, ei kyllä toiminut mitenkään erityisen hyvin
<jjo> paremmin ne livet toimivat mun käytössä
<FinnTux> fedora 15 beta toimii ok. siis jos on ylimääränen levy/kone mihin kokeilla
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-27
<SipuliSopuli> derp, sleep 120&&TogglDesktop ei toimi kun määräs käynnistyviin ohjelmiin komentona
<Echramath> Se tahtonee siis ajaa tuon kokonaisuudessaan ja sit vasta jatkaa?
<mjr> kokeile sh -c "sleep 120 && TogglDesktop"
<mjr> se tuskin ajetaan oletuksena shellin kautta
<SipuliSopuli> jeh, toimii <3
<Blah91> Mo, mul ois simppeli newb-kysymys: miten pystyn laittaa jonku scriptan käynnistymää ubuntun mukana? :]
<Sysi> kuinka aikasin?
<Blah91> noh heti ku kaikki perushommat on ladannu
<Blah91> toi scripta o mun peliservun startup scripta
<tale> Blah91: Bootissa ajettavat komentotiedostot on serviceitä, ne on hakemistossa /etc/init.d olevia tiedostoja. En nyt osaa neuvoa kun toi muuttui aika paljon nyt kun service komento ne käynnistää.
<Sysi> joko /etc/rc.local:iin tai ihan graafisista asetuksista automaattisesti käynnistyviin juttuihin lisää
<tale> Blah91: Joku muu varmaan osaa kertoa missä Ubuntun wikissä tai muualla on ohjeet miten tohon lisätään tiedoston.
<Blah91> oke
<Sysi> sanosin ettei kannata alkaa inittejä virittelemään
<tale> Kyllä se aika suoraviivainen tapa oli ennen kuin nämä servicet tuli. Ehkä se nyt sitten tosiaan on liian hankalaa.
<Sysi> en tiiä sysv-initeistä enempää ku upstartista tai systemd:stä
<Tm_T> jos kyseessä on työpöytäsessiota varten ajettavia ohjelmia, siihen on olemassa ns oikeampia tapoja
<japse> morjensta. onko kellään tietoa mihin ubuntu tallentaa pelien käyttämät iconi kuvat? olen yrittänyt etsiä sitä kansiota vaan en tunnu sitä löytävän..?
<Echramath> Että mitkä?
<japse> ikonit.
<Echramath> No sen mä vielä sain kiinni vaikka olikin eksoottinen kirjoitusasu.
<japse> esim apllications > games valikossa olevat ikonit mistä ne tulevat?
<japse> tai sijaitsevat
<japse> okei ongelma ratkaistu.
<Echramath> Oisko tuo /usr/share/pixmaps
<japse> joo on löysin just itese saman kansion.
<Echramath> Täältähän noita voi arvuutella. http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/gnibbles/filelist
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kZ3b26 -> Ubuntu -- Filelist of package gnibbles/maverick/i386
<tale> japse: Yleensä sen asennuspaketit tiedostoluettelosta näkee mihin se tiedostoja tunkkaa.
<japse> tale, okei tarvitsin lähinnä tuon "päähakemiston" jossa sijaitsee kaikki ubuntun pelien pikakuvakkeet jotta voin käsitellä niitä python ohjelmassani.
<kill3> Kauan menee vielä että pääsee 11.04 ISO seedailee? ;P
<Sysi> huomenna iltapäivästä onnistunee
<kill3> Olisko jotain järkevää tapaa saada nuo software-centteristä ladatut ohjelmat tuohon 11.04 jos asennan ihan puhtaana kun on muutakin säätöä koneen kanssa?
<kill3> Tai ehkä vain teen niinkuin joskus aiemminkin, asennuksen jälkeen lataan software centteristä ohjelma kerrallaan
<Echramath> Vaihdoin kaiken (paitsi levyt), X ei käynnisty, miten toimia?
 * warriors obserqa
<Echramath> Eiku sori, olinkin sokea.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-28
<tuhoojabotti> hmm, eikös se jo se natty? missäs oli se to be done lista?
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Lienee joskus illalla saatavilla se Natty.
<tuhoojabotti> kappas. :P
<Kaardemumma> Asensin openssh-serverin ja pääsen yhistämää siltä koneella siihen mutta jos yritän verkon ulkopuolelta nii tulee "Connection timed out" missä vika?
<Kaardemumma> Lähiverkon ulkopuolelta*
<Tm_T> Kaardemumma: käytätkö ulkopuolelta yhdistäessäsi julkista IP:tä? onko porttiohjaus adsl-päätelaitteessa?
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<Kaardemumma> Eiköhän se julkinen ole. x11vnc serveriin pääsen yhistämää.. en oo mitää portti ohjauksia tehny ku ei oikee taho luonnistuu =D
<user_> kll
<Echramath> Äh, saakos jostain 32-bittisen Nattyn livecd:n?
<bioterror> onkos se vielä beta-2?
<tale> Echramath: Saa, tänä iltana.
<Echramath> No betakin käy atm ihan hyvin.
<Sysi> daily on lähempänä finaalia
<tale> Echramath: Voi olla ne betat otettiin pois jo kun alettiin valmistautumaan viralliseen julkaisuun.
<Tm_T> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/SE4H5z -> Index of /daily-live
<Echramath> Ai juu, dailyt. Kiitoksia.
<Finnish> Miten Open Officessa saa järkevästi sivunumeroinnin?
<inz> lisää sivunumero footeriin/headeriin?
<harto> insert -> fields -> page number
<Finnish> harto, Joo, mut miten sen saa alalaitaan, tai ylälaitaan?
<harto> venaas
<harto> insert -> header
<harto> tekee ylätunnisteen kaikille sivuille, johon voit sitten laittaa sen sivunumeron
* Tm_T changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 11.04 julkaistu! http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new | Ubuntu 10.04: http://ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugiraportit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<tuhoojabotti> Jjei
<tuhoojabotti> Heti lataan
<tuhoojabotti> piuhat hohkaa
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> En kuule äänii tuos "What's New?" videos :D
<tuhoojabotti> "Listen up"
<tuhoojabotti> oisin muuten lähettäny jo muutaman bugiraportin, mutta vaatii niitä tunnuksia sinne jonnekki ja vaatii liian vahvan salasanan. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Ei jaksa rekisteröityä vaan sen takii.
<tuhoojabotti> launchpad tais ol.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> usb-creator ei tunnista tätä .isoa. :3
<tuhoojabotti> unetpuuttinilla vois testaa
<tuhoojabotti> No se ainakin raksuttaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Näyttäis jäätyneen bootloader-kohtaan "Setting up persistence" ;D
<tuhoojabotti> mutmut
<bioterror> hoh
<bioterror> kyllä se pitäis dd:llä voida rallattaa
<tuhoojabotti> Saako dd toosalle?
<tuhoojabotti> No nyt meni
<bioterror> dd.exe
<tuhoojabotti> en laittanu 9999 megaa tilaa tiedostoille vaan 500 megaa :D
<tuhoojabotti> mut tuo sano, että jos on yli nii laittaa maks.
<bioterror> se ois fiksuinta
<tuhoojabotti> Ai mikä?
<bioterror> että noi isot vois lätkästä dd:llä usb-tikuille jne
<tuhoojabotti> Ei sil välii ku tääki toimaa. ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt ei jumita 0%:ssa vaan meni jo 2%. :P
<Sysi> bioterror: se on ihan fiksu joo, ei toimi ubuntulla mun tietääkseni
<bioterror> saisi luvan toimia
<tuhoojabotti> Valmis. :)
<tuhoojabotti> asentuukin jo
<tuhoojabotti> päivittelee
<kill3> Noniin, nyt sitä saa!
<tuhoojabotti> joo
<tuhoojabotti> masuntäydeltä miekkavalasta vai mikälie solikaa.
<kill3> nyt onkin mammani ihmeissään kun seuraavan kerran tietokoneen avaa, tosin "varoittelin" jo ja käskin olla päivittämättä =D
<Iltsu> uskaltaiskoha sitä päivittää
<Iltsu> ts. mitäköhä hajoo ku päivittää
<kill3> nyt on vissiin suurempia muutoksia kuin viime päivityksissä yleensä?
<Sysi> no unity
<tuhoojabotti> hmm
<tuhoojabotti> en pysty kirjautua sisään
<anger> Ei mitään ihmeellistä ole tullut vastaan ton 11.04:n kanssa?
<tuhoojabotti> onnistuinko mula typottaa passun kahdesti?
<anger> Uskaltaa päivittää? :)
<anger> tuhoojabotti: ainakin edelliset lauseet onnistuit typottamaan :)
<tuhoojabotti> se johtuu kännykästä
<tuhoojabotti> hitsit kyl
<tuhoojabotti> hah
<tuhoojabotti> onnistuin näemmä ;D
<tale> Eikö Nattyä saakaan torrenttina?
<kill3> saa
<kill3> ainakin itselläni torrent kokoajan pöhisee
<tale> Imutin sen tavallisen kun en torrenttia löytänyt.
<tale> Tuli sekin jo noudettua, aika vauhdikas oli.
<kill3> itse olen säätänyt latauksen 20mb/s kun mokkulaa käyttelen ja yritän tässä muutakin tehdä... tuli niin kovin kuin vaan verkosta lähtee. Saas nähdä miten nämä nettitikut Nattyssa toimii... Toivottavasti ei tule takapakkia kun mielestäni 10.10 on ainoa jossa lähes kaikki tikut tuntuvat toimivan lähes moitteettomasti
<tuhoojabotti> Maksimikaistal tuli norminaki mul.
<tuhoojabotti> Huomaan muute, että ikkunat ei liiku sulavasti. :3
<tuhoojabotti> Mistähän johtuu.
<tuhoojabotti> Ihanku fps tai virkistystaajuus ois jotai 10
<tale> Oliko Nattystä tulossa Finnish Remix?
<tuhoojabotti> Hyi, suomeks.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: I beg your pardon?
<tuhoojabotti> Nutting.
<Sysi> mää oon tottunu liian hyvin suomalaiseen
<tuhoojabotti> Oon kyl ohjelmii suomeks kääntäny.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut en ite tykkää käyttää. :D
<Sysi> tai onnistuis nykyään lontooksikki ihan hyvin mutta saa muuten säädöt helpommin ku käyttääki suomeksi
<tale> Saahan sitä samassakin koneessa käyttäjäkohtaisesti vaihdettua käytetyn kielen ja näppäimistöasettelunkin.
<Tekno> niinsaa
<Tekno> ja ohjelmakohtaisesti
<tuhoojabotti> Jep.
<Sysi> se on kyllä uskomattoman ruma jos osittain erikielinen
<tuhoojabotti> Mut jjännä kyl tää "välkkyminen"
<Mirv> tale: LTS:stä ja niiden point releaseista olen vain tehnyt fi-remixiä
<Mirv> tai ajatellut siis tehdä näin. jos sitten tietää haluavansa ei-LTS:ää, osaa varmaan valita suomen kielenkin asennuksessa
<tuhoojabotti> Heh
<Mirv> ja DVD:illä on myös valmiiksi koko kielituki jne.. ja tiedän joo ei poista sitä käyttötapausta että haluaisi eteenpäin annettavaksi ei-DVD:tä
<tuhoojabotti> Äh
<tuhoojabotti> Miten manageroin noit kuvakkeit tuos sivupalkis
<anger> entä jos joku tarttee lokalisoidun livekorpun?
<tuhoojabotti> se oli tarpeeks vaikeeta jo paneeleis :D
<tuhoojabotti> anger: Sit on hyvä ja tekee semmosen.
<Mirv> anger: pitää tutkia vähän lisää noita pakkausmetodeja...
<Mirv> tuhoojabotti: mulla kesti aikansa ennen kuin keksin, mutta: pidä hiiren painiketta pohjassa pari sekuntia ja lähde sitten siirtämään
<tuhoojabotti> android style
<tuhoojabotti> thanks ;-)
<Mirv> muutaman viikon ensin sadattelin, kuinka huono unity on tuonkin osalta ettei pysty edes järjestelmään niitä ;)
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mitäs kettua
<tuhoojabotti> laitoin chromeen syncin niin kysy jotai keyringin passua
<tuhoojabotti> ja nyt tuo chrome ei sit vastaa hiiri-inputtiin
<Sysi> chrome vai chromium?
<tuhoojabotti> chrome.
<tuhoojabotti> chrome-unstable.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Sysi> kysy googlelta :b
<tuhoojabotti> No uudelleenyritys autto
<tuhoojabotti> mut tuo keyring jäi nyt vaivaamaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Onkohan siinä yhä se mun typotettu passu
<tuhoojabotti> örr
<tuhoojabotti> Chrome lisä kai avainrikulan
<tuhoojabotti> Kysyyköhän se sit aina sitä pääavainta, kun haluun jotain passua käyttää. :3
<Sysi> tarkotuksena pitäis kai olla nimenomaan ettei
<tuhoojabotti> No mitäs sitten?
<tuhoojabotti> En oikein tiiä noitten toimintaperiaatetta.
<tuhoojabotti> Tallentaa miu passut tuonne ny.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut mitä mie hyödyn siit sit?
<tuhoojabotti> Mut tää on kyl kätevää ku näkee tabin titlen tuos kokonaa. :)
<tale> Mirv: Kiitos selvityksestä. Ihan OK että vain LTS on finnish remix.
<tuhoojabotti> Yks täs kyl hämää.
<tuhoojabotti> Joutuu kliksaa ikkunaa, että näkee ruksin, että voi sulkea sen :D
<tuhoojabotti> eli 2 klikkausta yhen sijaa
<tuhoojabotti> jos on fullscreen siis.
<tuhoojabotti> Onko kukaa muu huomannu, että ikkunat "vilkkuu" kun niitä vetää?
<Sysi> mikä näyttis?
<tuhoojabotti> natty
<Sysi> ei koolla. Näyönohjain, ja ajuri
<tuhoojabotti> AMD Sapphire Flex HD5770
<tuhoojabotti> On asennettu suljetut rautakiihotetut ajurit.
<Sysi> atin ajureissaki saattaa olla bugeja..
<tuhoojabotti> Niin saattaa, mutta aikasemmin ei oo vilkkunu.
<tuhoojabotti> bugi on kyl täs.
<tuhoojabotti> Yritän puskea ikkunan sillai fullscreeniin hiirellä, työnnän siis näytön yläreunaa vasten, niin menee väärälle näytölle sillai puoliruuduks.
<tuhoojabotti> Hah :D
<tuhoojabotti> "0 of 0 people found this review helpful"
<tuhoojabotti> "..., including you."
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<ubuntu> Miten Unityn saa päälle 11.04 versiossa?
<tale> ubuntu: Käsittääkseni sisäänkirjautumisruudussa valitaan haluttu käyttöliittymä.
<tuhoojabotti> Juu.
<tuhoojabotti> Tukeekos evolution gmailii sillee?
<Sysi> pitäis
<tuhoojabotti> Testaampa.
<tuhoojabotti> Jees
<tuhoojabotti> tukee google kalenteriaki
<tale> Ohhan se hyvä että silleen tukee. Niinku.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei suostu 2 viestii poistaan. :D
<tuhoojabotti> tulee takas aina kun päivittää
<tuhoojabotti> Kappas
<tuhoojabotti> en ois koskaa uskonu, että tulustin toimaa heti. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Niin ja lfe toimaa kans
<tuhoojabotti> siis basso 8)
<tuhoojabotti> 10.10:ssä piti vielä ite säätää konffit
<bioterror> Thu22:07 <gilir> Lubuntu 11.04 released, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/NattyNarwhal
<bioterror> ;)
<tuhoojabotti> bugaa tekstuurit mc:ssä
<tuhoojabotti> Oho
<tuhoojabotti> tuo testdrive näyttäis toimaavan jopa.
<Sysi> unity-kokeilu näymmä rikko nm-appletin, syö kokoajan 100% prossutehoa
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.tietokone.fi/uutiset/linux_onkin_suositumpi_kuin_mac höhö
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/cgWlAI -> Linux onkin suositumpi kuin Mac - Tietokone
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Mikä on nm-appletti?
<Sysi> verkkomanageri
<tuhoojabotti> Ah
<tuhoojabotti> Mulle tuli vaan nm.pl mielee. :P
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-29
<Echramath> Uudet scollbarit. O_o
<tuhoojabotti> Nii o.
<tuhoojabotti> Ihan kivat on, ei oo aina tiel.
<Sysi> mää kokeilin taas kde-netbook-plasmaa, tuli mieleen että sitteki hommaisin jonku linux-toimivan läppärin enkä yleisemmin tunnettua windowsin vastinetta kivalla touchpadillä
<tuhoojabotti> Se on vaan, että miten määritellään linux-toimiva. :D
<Sysi> ei broadcomin wlania, nvidia optimusta tai muuta taatusti epätoimivaa
<tuhoojabotti> broadcomin wlanis mitää vikaa oo.
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tasata> on siinä jos pitää olla vapaat ajurit
<tuhoojabotti> hmm?
<Sysi> suljetutki toimii huonommin ku hyvät avoimet
<tuhoojabotti> Ite käytin broadcomia suljetuil ja hyvin skulas. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Mut eiks semmone Chrome-netbook, missä on ChromeOS ois päivän sana? :P
<tasata> niin ne pelaa hyvin mullakin, ei siinä mitään. aattelin vaan että joillekin tuolla on väliä
<tuhoojabotti> Nii, mut ei toimivuuteen välttämättä. :D
<Sysi> tuhoojabotti: epäilen ettei sillä ois niin kiva irkata
<tasata> totta joo, jos tarkkoja ollaan :)
<elias_a> Päivää!
<elias_a> Tämä http://try-ubuntu-beta.ec42.net/ on juuri sitä mitä tuossa jokin aika sitten esitin, että olisi kiva tehdä Suomessa.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/jRkPqF -> Try Ubuntu online
<elias_a> Mitenköhän tuo on tehty....
<tuhoojabotti>  elias_a Etätyöpöytä?
<tuhoojabotti> Mullahan on asennettuna se testijuttu millä pystyy testaa ohjelmia etänä. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Jjännä kyllä, että 3D-kiihdytys toimaa, mutta suorituskyky on paljon huonompi ku ennen. :3
<tuhoojabotti> Olikos AMD:lle jotain vapaita ajureita, mitkä saattais mahdollisesti skulaa paremmin?
<Tm_T> elias_a: tuo on jotenkin Amazon EC:n päällä
<tuhoojabotti> Pyörittävät pilves käyttistä, joka sallii etäkäytön
<hifi> hihi, pilvessä
<elias_a> Mites se Natty kääntyy suomeksi?
<elias_a> Narwhal on kai sarvivalas?
<Sysi> olikohan se innokas tai joku
<elias_a> (informal) Smart and fashionable.
<elias_a> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/natty
<elias_a> Se löytyi :)
<ath> Varmaan muodikas, kun sen käli on vielä niin epäkäytännöllinen :)
<elias_a> No joo - mutta blogaan kuitenkin ;-)
<elias_a> Onks toi työkalupalkki oletuksena vasemmassa laidassa?
<elias_a> Tm_T: Pyöriikös se vielä?
<elias_a> No - oli miten oli: Juuri tuolla tavalla voisi demota eri linux-distroja.
<pesasa> elias_a: Jossain oli suomennettuna "siisti sarvivalas". Tiedä sitten...
<topyli> heh
<topyli> sirmakka sarvivalas
<bioterror> ei mee nappiin nyt gnomesta siirtyminen lubuntuun eikä xubuntuun
<bioterror> lubuntu melkein toimi oikein, mutta ei ihan
<bioterror> ja sitten taas xubuntu, aika kaukana ollaan screenshotista :D
<Curvex> Moro
<Curvex> kysyisin että onko tuo WUBI ihan luotettava
<Curvex> parhaillaan on lataamassa jo ubuntua
<bioterror> itse en lähtisi siihen
<Curvex> että ei kait siitä voi kone mitenkään seota tai vastaavaa?
<Curvex> voi vittu
<bioterror> nooo
<bioterror> joillakin se toimii ongelmitta, joillakin ei
<Sysi> kyllä sen pitäis toimia, en kyllä ite oo käyttäny
<bioterror> joillakin on ongelmia ihan perus asennuksen kanssa, joillakin ei
<Curvex> uskaltaakohan sillä sen asentaa
<Sysi> mutta ei kai sillä windowsia riko, ubuntu korkeintaan hajoaa
<Curvex> Ai ei
<Curvex> hyvä
<Curvex> vaikka windowsin rikkoisikin niin eikös siitä selviä sillä että winukan asentaa uusiks
<Sysi> en oo varma, joku paremin tietävä vois varmistaa
<Curvex> se on kyllä mulla levyllä ja sen homman osaan helposti
<Sysi> joo tietty
<Sysi> kuhan data on jossaki tallessa
<bioterror> pakko kyllä sanoa, että voi itku tätä 11.04
<Curvex> mitä meinaat tuolla datalla
<Curvex> Onkos tuollein vaikea asentaa linux levyltä, että tuossa käynnistyksessä tulee se valikko
<Curvex> en taidakaan tuolla uskaltaa asentaa sitä ubuntua :S
<Curvex> Miten se tapahtuu että sen saa siihen koneen käynnistykseen sen valikon?
<Curvex> no miksi hiljeni :D
<Tm_T> Julkaisuun liittyvä yhteisön kokous tänään klo 2100 http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteisön_kokous
<bioterror> Curvex, teet partition ubuntulle ja asennat sinne sen
<Curvex> Eli periaatteessa yhden osion poistan
<Curvex> ja teen ei valituista vaan uuden osion
<Curvex> onko siinä ubuntun asennuksessa osiointiohjelma niinku winukan kanssa
<bioterror> ei se ole sen kummempaa kuin Windowsin asentaminen, vähän luet ja painat harkitusti Next ;)
<bioterror> Curvex, jopa parempi!
<Curvex> Mutta tuleeko se sit itestään se boot menu?
<bioterror> tulee
<Curvex> HYVÄ kiitokset sulle, isken valumaan :)
<Curvex> Kannattaako ladata ennemmin 32-bittinen kun 64
<bioterror> ei
<Curvex> winukkana mulla on kyllä 64
<bioterror> jos sulla on 64-bittinen kone, niin tietysti myös sitten käyttis sen mukaan
<Curvex> Ok
<bioterror> joskus 5 vuotta sitten olisin ainakin sanonut toisin
<bioterror> mutta nykyään on tilanne eri
<Curvex> jooo
<Curvex> mistä muualta tuon voisi ladata kun ubuntun sivulta menee 17 tuntia :D
<bioterror> torrenttina
<bioterror> varmasti tulee sellaista vauhtia, että modeemi on solmussa
<Curvex> tpb:stä löytynee
<bioterror> :G
<Curvex> ?
<bioterror> ubuntu.com ja sieltä download
<Curvex> joo löyty
<Curvex> :D
<Curvex> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64 on oikea?
<bioterror> da
<Curvex> da?
<Curvex> :]
<bioterror> kyllä kyllä
<Curvex> Anteeksi tyhmät kysymykseni :D
<bioterror> sissus kun olisin tiennyt miten rapa roiskuu reisille tän 11.04 -päivityksen kanssa, olisin huutanut appivanhemille "ELÄ!"
<robotti^> onko täällä yleensä keskustelua?
<Curvex> jes kerkiän kait tuon ubuntun vielä asentaa
<Curvex> eli siis bootscreeni ilmaantuu itestään asennuksen myötä
<Curvex> poltanko tuon levylle vaan ihan ku winukkaa oisin asentamassa
<Curvex> kyllä kait
<Curvex> pitää rueta rw:tä tyhjentelee
<robotti^> tää uusi ubuntu on todella epäselkeä
<robotti^> ei kovin intuitiivinen käyttökokemus aikaisempiin nähden
<ighea> hyss
<ighea> hyvä on Unity
<robotti^> jos jotain haluaa säätää, niin pitää tietää mitä etsii
<ighea> vaikket pitäisikään siitä ja se olisi täysin käyttökelvoton kasa paskaa
<Curvex> onko se uusi ubuntu suomenkielinen vai ei?
<robotti^> Unityssä ei välttis oo mitään vikaa, mutta noi ohjelmat voisivat olla loogisessa rakenteessa esillä
<ighea> niin et voi sanoa sitä huonoksi koska Maikkel Jumala Suttelitörttö on sen takana
<Curvex> Onko se suomenkielinen?
<robotti^> joo
<ighea> kyllä ne käännetty on
<paiste> COOL
<robotti^> ighea: no lähinnä se, että softat oli ennen helposti ja loogisesti esillä
<dimape> Curvex ei se on saamenkielinen, mitä luulit?
<paiste> iso iso kanava
<robotti^> nyt niitä pitää etsiä heikosti toimivalla haulla
<robotti^> tää on ihan paska
<ighea> robotti^: sama vaivaa vähäsen gnom3:akin
<Curvex> Onko se oikeasti nyt suomenkielinen vai ei stna?
<ighea> mutta on sentään selkeät filtterit
<ighea> Curvex: kyllä sen kielen saa asennuksessa valita
<dimape> "onko se uusi ubuntu suomenkielinen vai ei?", onko hauki kala? ei saatana...
<Curvex> no vitustako minä tietäisin :D
<robotti^> suomenkielinen ubuntu on suomenkielinen
<robotti^> englanninkielinen ubuntu on englanninkielinen
<ighea> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11773479/gnom3-apps.png gnome3:ssa on sentää kivat listat <3
<robotti^> ighea: no toi näyttää paremmata
<robotti^> ighea: kuin unity
<robotti^> ighea: miten sen voi vaihtaa tuohon uuteen ubuntuun?
<ighea> ubuntu on monikielinen, kuten muutkin limukat, kieltä voi jopa vaihtaa ohjelmakohtaisesti :P
<Curvex> hyvä
<Curvex> ihan just poltan ja sit ainakin yritetään asennusta
<ighea> robotti^: jaa'a, ei taida olal vielä suoraan repositoryissä saatavilla
<robotti^> ighea: kerroppa tuo gnom3 juttu, miten sen saa käyttöön?
<Curvex> toivottavasti kerroitte oikeata tietoa että bootscreeni menee itsestään kun asentelee :>
<robotti^> ighea: kuulostaa kehnolta, onko se hyvä?
<ighea> paras
<ighea> ja kesken
<ighea> mutta vähemmän kesken mitä unity
<robotti^> unity vaikuttaa todella rajoittuneelta
<Curvex> kait tuo asentuu samalla tavalla dvd:ltä kun cd:ltä :>
<robotti^> haluaisin kokeilla tuota gnom3
<dimape> Curvex joo, DVD:llä vaan on enemmän tavaraa
<robotti^> ighea: sen asentaminen ei oo vissiin kauhean paha operaatio ubuntussa?
<ighea> robotti^: no ei, oikea ppa vaan sisään ja asentamaan. joku näytti vaan postanneen jossain että rikkoo potentiaalisesti unityn
<Curvex> poltanko 2,4x vai 4x nopeudella :D
<ighea> todellisuudesta en tiedä kun en käytä itse ubuntua
<dimape> 2,4x voi olla parempi, muistelisin että poltto epäonnistuu äkkiä jos liian suurella nopeudella koittaa polttaa
<robotti^> ighea: no käytän ubuntua, ja mulla on tuo uusin ubuntu sisällä
<robotti^> ighea: päivitin eilen ubuntu 10.10:n tohon uusimpaan
<robotti^> ja on vaikuttanut toistaiseksi paskalta
<Curvex> no voi vittu laitoin jo hätäsenä 4x
<Curvex> annanko mennä vai en? :D
<robotti^> Curvex: kokeile
<robotti^> :D
<dimape> anna nyt mennä sitten, pääasia että et millän 16x nopeudella polta
<Curvex> hyvä
<Curvex> puol minuuttia vielä
<Curvex> sitten asentelen
<Curvex> toivottavasti koneeni ei räjähdä :]
<Curvex> ja bootscreeni tulee automaagisesti
<Curvex> nonni
<Curvex> peukut pystyyn :D
<dimape> tuskin räjähtää, asennus voi epäonnistua miljoonalla eri tavalla riippuen mm. kuun asennosta ja koko viime vuoden loton oikeista riveistä
<dimape> jaha ehti jo lähteä
<dimape> mahtaakohan osata itse vaihtaa GRUBin valikoista kieleksi suomen ennen asentamista
<robotti^> jep
<HendriXXX_> taidampa skipata tuon päivityksen ku toimii lucid vielä loistavasti
<robotti^> HendriXXX_: joo, ei kannata päivittää
<robotti^> mulla on rikki tuo haku tuossa unityssa
<HendriXXX_> tuo unity ahistaa jonku verran, mutta saapihan sen normi gnomen näköseksikin helposti
<robotti^> vois kokeilla tuota classicia
<elias_a> pesasa: Vai että "siisti". No - mä olen jo yli 40 ja blogasin asiasta käyttäen vähän toisenlaisia sanoja: http://educoss.blogspot.com/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-toi-unityn.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/NbnJHb -> EduCOSS - Avoimet ohjelmistot opetuksessa: Ubuntu 11.04 toi Unityn työpöytäjärjestelmäksi
<elias_a> Mulle ei mikään ole "siistiä" muuta kuin siisti. Edes siistijä ei ole minulle "siistiä". Tosin se, että on hyvä ja osaava siistijä on hieno asia! :P
<MasseR> Miten 10.04:ssa laitetaan shmconfig päälle? (oletan että se auttaisi laittamaan synclientilla EmulateTwoFingerMinW)
<robotti^> testasinpa bootin tällä uudella ubuntulla ja ssd-levylle asennettuna
<robotti^> boottasi muuten tosi nopeaa
<robotti^> eti vaan tosi nopeasti vilkahtaa ubuntun latausruutu
<Sysi> oon ihastellu tota kohta vuoden :)
<robotti^> Sysi: onko sulla myös SSD?
<robotti^> mä ostin 60 gigaisen vertex 2:n ja se on ihan älyttömän vikkelä
<Sysi> kaks, miniläppärissä ja pöytäkoneessa
<robotti^> kova yllätys, kun mulla oli ennen western digitalin velociraptor
<robotti^> jota pidin jo nopeana
<Sysi> ei mitää äärinopeita mutta kivasti tuli terävyyttä pöytään, minissä ei niin kauhea ero mutta akkukestoa tuli sitte vähän tilalta
<robotti^> nyt se lepää hyllyssä
<Sysi> vaikka hdd:llä lukunopeus oiski ihan hyvä niin hakuaika on silti paljo pitempi ku ssd:n lähes nolla
<dimape> ...kai se Curvexin asennus lähti pelaamaan kerta ei ole vielä tullut takaisin
<robotti^> Sysi: mulla on nykyään lähesäänetön bootti
<robotti^> lähes
<robotti^> äänetön
<Sysi> kaks 120mm kotelotuuletinta, skaalautuvat flektit prossussa ja näyttiksessä, aika hiljanen
<Henril> mikä ihme toi natty narwhall o? joku uus päivitys 10.04 vai mikä se olikaan
<Henril> olikos peräti 10.4
<Sysi> ubuntun uus versio, 11.04
<anger> julkaisujen aakkosistakin voi jotain päätellä
<kruisailija> illat
<tale> Kohta on jo yöt.
<kruisailija> toisilla on
<robotti^> Sysi: mulla on myös 2 tuollaista 120mm ja yksi isompi
<robotti^> Sysi: ja sitten prossussa myös skaalautuvat ja näyttiksessä
<robotti^> mutta voisin hankkia hiljaisemman prosessoriin
<robotti^> ja emolevyn jolla ois oikeasti tilaa tolle pci väyläiselle digi-tv kortille
<robotti^> kun se on nyt kiinni näytönohjaimessa ja estää ilman kulkua
<Curvex> noni
<Curvex> nyt on ubuntu
<Curvex> mihinköhän tää asens tän kun klikkasin vahingossa että "asenna windows 7:an rinnalle"
<Curvex> onko kellään hajua minne se sillon sen asentaa?
<bioterror> tekee itselleen tyhjää tilaa, ilmeisesti ;)
<bioterror> ja asettautuu mukavasti sinne, kuin mikäkin parasiitti
<Curvex> siis kyllä mulla oli tyhjää tilaa joo
<Curvex> :(
<Curvex> oikeasti hei
<bioterror> sanoppas
<bioterror> !cli | Curvex
<lubotu3`> Curvex: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/VOriol -> Using The Terminal - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<bioterror> terminaalissa sanot: df -h
<Curvex> no mitä kettua
<bioterror> /dev/sda1 pitäisi olla Windows
<Curvex> en tajunnu :/
<Curvex> :D
<Curvex> en terminaalia löydä mistään :o
<Curvex> selvittelen huomenna tuota
<Curvex> mutta
<Curvex> tossa on tommonen kun "21 GB tiedostojärjestelmä"
<Curvex> mitä se meinaa
<Curvex> onko tuo terminaali suomenkielisessä semmonen kun Pääte
<Curvex> "Käytä komentoriviä"
<bioterror> että jossain on 21GB tiedostojärjestelmä ;)
<bioterror> Curvex, on
<Echramath> Päätelaitenopes == terminal velocity
<Curvex> kirjotin df -h
<Curvex> mitäs nyt tosta pitäs katella
<bioterror> Curvex, /dev/sda1 = windows -osio
<Curvex> onko tolla nyt mitään väliä yleensäkään mihin se asenti? :D
<bioterror> eikai liiemmin :D
<Curvex> ai
<Echramath> Kunhan seurauksena on järjellinen osiotaulu.
<bioterror> pääasia että windows ja ubuntu toimii
<Curvex> mut mistä tosta ny näkee mitä tämä käyttää
<Curvex> en oo winukkaa kokeillu viel :o
<bioterror> noh, vuosi pari ja asennat pelkän ubuntun tms. ;)
<Echramath> Mitä tarkoitat, käyttää mitä?
<Curvex> tos lukee ekana /dev/sda8 sit 4 kertaa none ja sitten vikana /dev/sda1
<Curvex> siis että minne tää on asennettu
<bioterror> !paste | Curvex
<lubotu3`> Curvex: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gXd0fc -> Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<bioterror> Curvex, voitko laittaa tonne paste.ubuntu.comiin ton df -h  -tulostuksen
<bioterror> ja meille sitten se osoite, niin voidaan tulkata
<Echramath> "sudo fdisk -l" on myös mieleenkiintoinen, laita sekin samaan.
<Curvex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600925/      tuossa
<Echramath> Curvex: "df -hT" kertois tyypinkin, veikkaan että ext3 ja ntfs
<bioterror> haiskahtaa siltä, että sun Windows partitio ei hirveästi tilasta nauti, jos se on tuo sda1
<Curvex> totta
<Curvex> huomasin vasta että sille pitäs tehä isompi osio
<Curvex> siellä ei paljoa vapaata ole :D
<Curvex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600926/      tuossa toinen
<Curvex> tuo df -hT
<Curvex> joo katellaan huomenna koitan vielä että lähteekö winukka päälle ja sit meen moro
<Sysi> pisin yksittäinen tehtävä ubuntun asennuksessä on mulla kielipakettien lataus
<Sysi> asentuu paljo sukkelammin ku nappaa internetsin irti :/
<bioterror> joo
<crope> monesti kyllä pirun hidas ku nappasee rastin ruutuun jotta se latailee asennuksen aikana netistä
<crope> saattaa mennä vuorokausi pari, jos sittenkään kaikki paketit valuneet
<dimape> glada vappen för dig alla!
<Sysi> natty sanoo: aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libsigc-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<davidals> Hi, I'm doing some salary research, since I'm planning to work in Finland, anyone can help me?
<bioterror> davidals, we are under paid ;)
<davidals> bioterror thats the sense everywhere
<davidals> bioterror :p
<dimape> when I applied for a IT support job in a facility funded by the Ministry of agriculture the salary was said to be aroun 1920 euros + 20% personal bonus minimum
<davidals> dimape hmm, so 1500 eu + benefits for a entry lvl job would be a fair amount?
<dimape> I don't really know, there is a difference between public sector (the government jobs etc.) and private sector, but I'd be happy to work for 1500 eur + benefits, then again I am currently unemployed with monthly income of 281 euros
<dimape> after taxes, that is
<bioterror> my wife likes to say that the governments bread is narrow but long ;)
<davidals> where I can get some info about taxes and stuffs?
<davidals> bioterror haha :p
<dimape> bioterror my grandfather used to say the same
<Sysi> about everobody say that
<davidals> Sysi everybody in everycountry
<davidals> here in brazil its the same
<davidals> the difference is that public sector pays much more than private
<bioterror> what's "virka" in english, cant get it into my mind
<dimape> davidals for example my current tax rate is 21% when my income doesn't exceed 1500 euros
<bioterror> but my wife has one from government job
<dimape> bioterror 'virka' translates roughly as office
<bioterror> all I know, she has lots of work and for what she does, she doent make enough
<dimape> when "valtion virkamies" translates as "public servant"
<Echramath> Civil servant, perhaps?
<dimape> there is a difference?
<kill3> Kernel panic...
<kill3> Miten täs pääsis niinku etenemään?
<dimape> sudo rm -rf /
<dimape> tai jos et kuiteskaan koita
<kill3> Forkkaan vaa xp levyllä koko levyn ihan tyhjäks?
<bioterror> niin noh joo, tuskinpa plymouthin ja muiden takia näät mitää miksi se sylkee kernel panicia
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-30
<kill3> Tai siis mitä tuo tarkottaa kun boottaan levyllä ja jotakin kernel panicia lukee oikeastaan ennen koko asennusta
<dimape> eli koitat käynnistää CD:ltä tai DVD:ltä, mutta valittaa siinä välissä kernel panicia?
<kill3> Joo, se joku ubuntun logo ehtii tulla
<dimape> joko levy viallinen tai sitten asema paskana
<dimape> näin humalaiselta perstuntumalta
<dimape> siinä pitäisi olla aloitusvalikossa vaihtoehto "tarkista levy" tjsp
<kill3> Edes sitä ei ehdi tulla... luulen että levy on viallinen
<dimape> siltä kyllä kuulostaa
<kill3> No nyt tuli kone sitten tyhjennettyä, onko jotenkin huonompi asennus jos asennan tuon 10.10 ja sitten upgradean sen sitten heti 11.04?
<dimape> joku ajuri voi olla eri tai ACPI kettuilla jos kone on ollut 10.10 aikoihin kovin tuore, muuten ei eroa pitäisi olla
<Sysi> päivitys on aina potentiaalinen asioitten rikkoja.. tosin neitseellisellä asennuksella pitäis toimia
<bioterror> kyllä se debian pohjainen käyttis pitäisi olla ihan apt-getilla päivitettävissä
<bioterror> jos ei ole, jossain ollaan menty pieleen.
<Sysi> iso systeemimuutos on silti riskialtis, vaikka voi toki tapahtua ongelmattomastikin
<Jupp3> Sysi: Tosin, ainahan voi löytyä tiettyjä laitteisto & softakonfiguraatioita, joilla ei ole saatu testattua ajoissa, ja päivityksen jälkeen sitten failaa tavalla tai toisella
<Jupp3> Jos varman päälle haluaa pelata, niin kannattanee odotella se muutama viikko julkaisun jälkeen
<mattik> terve
<mattik> en löytänyt uudesta ubuntun käyttöliittymästä asetuksia muutettavaksi. onko sitä yksinkertaistettu silläkin tavalla?
<pesasa> Jep.
<pesasa> Itse olisin kaivannut kuvakkeita vähän pienemmiksi, mutta kun ei.
<mattik> joo
<Sysi> ccsm:llä voi jotaki säätää ilmeisesti, mutta lähinnä ei
<mattik> siinä on varmaan ajateltu padikäyttöä vai mikä on idea?
<pesasa> Kosketusnäytöistä taisi olla kyse joo.
<mattik> ok
<mattik> yksinkertaisuus ei haittaa kun windowsissa jutut tehdään monen mutkan kautta vaikka se onkin kloonattu kde:sta
<mattik> windows 8::n uudet ominaisuudet sisältävät varmaan runsaasti uusia plakiointeja open sourcesrta :)
<HendriXXX_> onko kukaan viritelly mitään linux systeemiä kosketusnäyttöä silmälläpitäen?
<Wompatti> Ei taida vuosia vanha näytönohjain olla enää riittävä uusien työpöytien pyörittämiseen.
<Wompatti> Geforce 6200 256 megan muistilla aiheutta gnome-shellissä sen, että kokoruudulle menevät ohjelmat muuttuivat mustiksi laatikoiksi.
<Wompatti> 9500GT:llä 512 megan muistilla toimii todella hyvin.
<Ondalf> mie eppäilisin vikaa ajureissa - wanhemmilla ajureilla saattais toimia kortti itsessään paremmin
<Wompatti> Pitää joskus kokeilla.
<Wompatti> Käytin uusimpia, koska niissä on tuki myös 6-sarjalle.
<Jokinen> onko täysin älyvapaa idea tinailla cat5-kaapelista 4xUSB jatkojohto? virta ja maa tulisi omaa kaapelia pitkin
<Echramath> Eh, miksi?
<Ondalf> Jokinen: pikaseltaan - ei ole hullumpi idea. muista tosin, että usbin signaali ainakin omissa usbin kaapeleissa heikkenee "tarpeeksi" jo 1 metrinkin matkalla. cat5 pitäis tosin kestää ethernet käytössä ~200 metriä
<Jokinen> Echramath: neljä porttia kahdella johdolla
<kingi89> milläs muulla ku usb-creator-gtk:lla saan iso:n muistitikulle ubuntulla?
<kingi89> toi sanoo aina että tarkistussumma ei täsmää
<shanttu> unetbootin?
<Sysi> potentiaalisesti rikkinäinen lataus jos valittaa tarkistussummasta, torrentilla vai http:llä?
<kingi89> katoin md5sum:lla, niin iso oli sen mukaan kunnossa
<Sysi> noni, unetbootin ei kysele turhia
<kingi89> täytyypi testata
<pesasa> Onko nyt niin, että Empathy ei Nattyssakaan käynnisty loginin jälkeen ilman, että sen käynnistää erikseen?
<pesasa> "Social from the start" :-P
<tale> pesasa: Eikös sen voi lisätä käyttäjän käynnistyviin ohjelmiin?
<pesasa> Voi toki, mutta miksi se pitää lisätä käynnistyviin ohjelmiin?
<pesasa> Jos minä haluan käyttää pikaviestimiä, niin haluan niiden käynnistyvän loginissa.
<pesasa> Jos se olisi käynnistyvien ohjelmien listalla edes valmiina rastiruutuna, mutta kun ei.
<Sysi> jonkulainen istunnontalennus pitäis olla tarjolla
<pesasa> Se täytyy itse lisätä sinne ja muistaa laittaa vielä se -h -vipu.
<pesasa> Sysi: Se on juurikin se, mikä Gnomesta/Unitysta puuttuu.
<Sysi> kyllä se gnomessa on ollu.. unitystä en tiiä
<pesasa> Riittäisi käynnistää Empathy ensimmäisellä kerralla ja jatkossa se muistettaisiin, kunnes se sammutetaan.
<pesasa> Gnomessa oli joskus aikoja sitten, mutta ...
<pesasa> Jotkut ehdottaa myös .desktop-tiedoston kopioimista ~/.config/autostart -hakemistoon. Tuo on työpöytäriippumaton tapa. Mutta sehän siinäkin juuri mättää.
<pesasa> Ei eri työpöydille haluta samoja ohjelmia.
<pesasa> KDE:ssä on oma Kopetensa.
<pesasa> Siksi sessionhallinta olisi hyvä.
<pesasa> </vuodatusmonologi>
<Sysi> xfce:ssä ja kde:ssa on.. hassu jos ovat poistaneen unitystä
<pesasa> Ei tuo Gnome (Ubuntu Classic) sen enempää sessiota tallenna.
<Sysi> ei vakiona mutta jossaki on ennen ainaki ollu täppä
<pesasa> Ennen tais olla siellä Startup Applications -asetuksissa toisella välilehdellä joku tollainen valinta, joka oli oletuksena pois päältä. Nyt ei ole.
<Sysi> mää en halua mitää tommosia automaagikäynnityksiä yhtää enempää ku sessiontallennustakaa.. vaikka xfce:llä ainaki jälkimmäisen sais hyvin helposti
<tale> Minun mielestäni liikaa käynnistyy sovelluksia automaattisesti. Pikemminkin niitä pitäisi vähentää kuin lisätä.
<tale> Voihan sitä itse lisätä käynnistyviin ohjelmiin ne mitä oikeasti haluaa.
<pesasa> Ehkä et sinä, mutta ne "tavalliset käyttäjät" todennäköisesti ainakin sen pikaviestimen haluavat käyntiin loginissa. Käyttöä varten se pikaviestin on.
<pesasa> Ei siitä ole mitään hyötyä, jos ei se ole päällä.
<pesasa> "Mää laitan tän puhelimen päälle vaan, kun haluan soittaa."
<Sysi> ja sitte ku haluais vaan tarkistaa pikana mailit niin ne on hidastamassa boottia
<pesasa> Ja kun kaikki muut tekee samoin, ei ketään saa koskaan kiinni.
<Sysi> ihmisiä ei tavota huonoilla sosiaalisilla medioilla
<pesasa> Onko pikaviesti oikeasti sosiaalinen media.
<pesasa> ?
<Echramath> Ei.
<tale> pesasa: Niin, mutta haluaako ne just empahtyn pikaviestimeksi? Voihan sitä haluta käyttää irssiä, tai on screen irssi käynnistettynä jossain ja sinne kirjaudutaan ssh:lla.
<Sysi> ai keskusteleminen ei oo sosiaalista?
<Sysi> mää en sitte käytäkkää yhtää mitää sosiaalista mediaa jos irkkiä ei lasketa
<pesasa> tale: Irc ei ole mun mielestä pikaviesti tuossa mielessä.
<pesasa> Keskusteleminen on sosiaalista, muttei sosiaalista mediaa.
<Sysi> unityn henkeen sopis kyllä pakkostartti jota ei saa pois.. mää kannattaisin kyllä helppoa istunnontallennusta ainaki
<pesasa> tale: Empathy nyt vaan on se Gnomen/Unityn pikaviestin. Voi toki käyttää jotain muutakin ja siksi sen käynnistyminen sessionhallinnalla olisikin se järkevä vaihtoehto.
<pesasa> Sysi: Jep.
<pesasa> Joskus muinoin KDE:ssä oli muistaakseni logout-vahvistusikkunassa rastiruutu sessiontallennuksesta. Oletuksena oli kai siinä asennossa, johon oli viimeeksi jättänyt.
<Sysi> xubuntussa vieläki nuin
<pesasa> Pointsit xubuntulle.
<pesasa> Mielestäni se vähiten häiritsevä, mutta silti tarjolla oleva tapa.
<pesasa> Ja kyseinen bugi launchpadissä: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/549723
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 549723 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy doesn't autoconnect at startup" [Low,Invalid]
<pesasa> "closing this bug as according to Ken this bug is fixed in ubuntu 10.10"
<Sysi> tsih
<SipuliSopuli> onko täällä ketään kuka tuntis icingaa?
<hiskiboy> Millä vitulla tähän ubuntu 11.04 saa takas sen toimivan vanhan gnomen ku tähän uudeen unity tms alkaa mennä hermot
<hiskiboy> jee se oliki toi perinteinen ubuntu tos logatessa :-D
<hiskiboy> nyt tätä sentään voi ees käyttää
<tale> hiskiboy: Älä kiroile ja valitse siinä sisäänkirjautumisruudussa haluamasi työpöytäympäristö kuten ennenkin.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-01
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Ubuntu_11.04
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/8VOmuY -> Viikko 18 - Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" | Viikon VALO
<Sysi> tuottipa vähän ihmetystä kun valikossa oli "Kuvanlukija", näymmä simple-scan ja skanneri käännetty kuvanlukijaksi
<tuhoojabotti> voivoi
<tuhoojabotti> toimiskohan vanhemmat ajurit paremmin täl näyttiksel.
<tuhoojabotti> ainakin ennen päivitystä kaikki oli sulavaa.
<kill3> Mikäköhän mättää, 11.04 asennus jää jumiin tähän alkuun, lukee vaan että "Ubuntu"
<kill3> Olen koittanut 2 eri cdllä ja nyt Usb tikulla, aina jää samaan kohtaan
<tuhoojabotti> huh huh.
<Jokinen> ookko alternate installia kokeillu
<kill3> Saako sitä usblle?
<Jokinen> jaa en tiedä
<Sysi> toimii vissiin vähän vaihtelevasti mutta periaatteessa saa
<Sysi> sama tiedosto, miten ladattu?
<kill3> Ei oikein innostais näitä cditä montaa poltella...
<Sysi> tuhoojabotti: mää voisin syyttää unityä, jos käytät sitä
<kill3> Torrentilla
<Sysi> hmm, no sitte pitäis olla ihan ehjä
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Vapailla ajureilla meno on sulavaa!
<tuhoojabotti> mut mut
<tuhoojabotti> en osaa ccc:tä avaa ny. :D
<Sysi> voiskohan irssillä jotenki ignoorata tietyn sanan pois hailaittaamasta?
<HaXeri> hei
<HaXeri> ubuntun paivitys rikkoi grubin
<HaXeri> mulla on nyt kubuntun livetikku bootattuna
<HaXeri> miten saan korjattua grubin tasta?
<Sysi> !grub2
<lubotu3`> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/9zF5nF -> RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu Documentation / http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<shanttu> vappua. natty boottaa toisella koneella, toisella ei. Päästää kielivalikkoon -ja asennusvalikkoon.Sitten musta näyttö. Bugiraportin paikka?
<re-G> shanttu: kannattaa varmasti kerätä detailimpaa tietoa tosta. "ei toimi" on melko kehno bugiraportti
<shanttu> re-G: Ymmärrän toki. Saanko logeja mitenkään?
<Sysi> mikä näytönohjain?
<re-G> pääsetkö mihinkää ctrl+alt+f1 tai alt+f1
<shanttu> näyttis ati radeon 3470. ei päästä virtuaalikonsoliin
<robotti^> onko ollut kellaan ongelmia tuon ubuntun asennuksessa
<robotti^> live tyopoyta toimii, mutta asennus ei lahde kayntiin
<MasterJ_> teitkö puhtaan asennuksen vai päivititkö 10.10 - 11.04
<robotti^> yritan tehda puhdasta aennusta
<robotti^> >D
<MasterJ_> eikö asennus käynnisty siellä ihan alussakaan
<robotti^> MasterJ_: menee siihen valikkoon, etta kokeillaanko vai asennataanko
<robotti^> menee tuohon preparing to install ubuntu
<robotti^> has at least 4.6 GB available drive space
<robotti^> ja niin edelleen
<robotti^> ja sitten noi valinnat
<robotti^> ja sitten isken forward
<robotti^> ja sitten ei teekkaan mitaan
<robotti^> nyt oon livetyopoydassa
<MasterJ_> oisko poltto menny pilalle
<MasterJ_> kokeile usb-tikulla asentaa
<robotti^> MasterJ_: oon yrittanyt jo muutaman kerran polttaa
<robotti^> MasterJ_: virtuaalikoneellakin ollut vastaavia ongelmia
<robotti^> ja imagen kun oon ladannut uusiksi
<robotti^> en ymmarra :D
<robotti^> kokeilenpa viela kerran ladata uusiksi
<kill3> Live CD = yliarvostettu ?
<MasterJ_> onpa kyllä, ite en vielä ole jaksanu kokeilla puhdasta asennusta, versiopäivityksenä meni oikein hyvin koneeseen
<robotti^> kill3: joo :D
<robotti^> ehkä niin
<kill3> Ei mutta siis tämä alternative tuntuu olevan parempi, huomattavasti nopeampi. No eihän tässä oikein silmäkarkkia ole...
<robotti^> ai installeri?
<robotti^> joo
<kill3> Niin mites se nyt oli, tarvitsenko tuota swappia mihinkään?
<shanttu> kai tällä mennään vaan https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/763909 Infoa kaivataan muttei saa millään
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 763909 in linux (Ubuntu) "11.04 Wont Boot With Mobility Radeon HD 3400" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kill3> No otin nyt tuon swapin, käsittääkseni "haittana" on vain se että menetän n. 4GB kiintolevytilaa. Olenko edes yhtään oikeassa?
<re-G> kill3: juu hyvä se on olla hätävarana
<re-G> sitä voipi säädellä miten herkästi sitä otetaan käyttöön
<kill3> Mutta siis onko ainoana haittana että kiintolevyltä on käytössä n. 4GB?
<tale> kill3: Ei siitä swapista muuta haittaa ole. Ja jos koet sen haittaavan, voit ottaa sen pois päältä.
<kill3> En todellakaan koe haittaavan, koneessa on muutenkin aika paljon käyttämätöntä...
<shanttu> syy miksi haluaisin testata nattya on atin uudet ajurit. nyt on avoimet, joissa vähän ongelmaa. jos testaisin proprietary-ajureita, niin toimiiko x-randr-komennot?
<kill3> En ymmärrä, sain nattyn asennettua, mutta se jumiutuu jopa asennettuna tähän Ubuntun logoon :/
<orava> nyt lähti ubuntu upgradeen. saas nähä että kuinka hyvin toimii tällä kertaa
<orava> onneksi ubuntun palvelimet on suht hyvät, 7 mb/s tuli paketit upgradea varten
<re-G> millibittiä :)
<orava> :)
<orava> vois sitä shiftiä tosiaan joskus käyttää :D
<orava> About 2 hours 17 minutes remaining
<orava> nopeasti tuo asennus onneksi menee, nyt jo 1h 30 min
<orava> ubuntu jäätyi upgradessa kun oli 1 min jäljellä
<orava> boottasin väkisin ja nyt jäi vissiin cleanupit sun muut tekemättä
<kill3> Hmmm, asensin alternative installation cdllä tämän uusimman ubuntun 64 bit version, jyräsin kaikki entiset käyttikset koneesta. Kun yritän käynnistää konetta niin työpöytä ei ilnesty koskaan vaan lukee vain tuo ubuntu teksti jonka alapuolella on 5 punaista palloa, miten tän vois korjata?
<kill3> Heh, boottailin pari kertaa niin lähti pelittämään, toivottavasti korjautuisi...
<HaXeri> mullakin kaatu kone livecd:tä käynnistäessä tohon kohtaan
<kill3> No nyt jumittui työpöydälle, boottasin ja jumittui taas tähän lataukseen
<kill3> 10.10 olikin liian hyvä... siltä nyt tuntuu
<HaXeri> ootko varma että prosessorissa on kunnon cooleri
<kill3> Tää on aika uus HP läppäri
<kill3> Näyttää siltä että pääsen kirjautumaan ja käyttämään konetta vain jos wlan on koneesta auki
<kill3> Meni jumiinkin jos painan näppäimistön wlan nappulaa
<kill3> Mihin tää homma oikein perustuu? Aika mystistä mielestäni.
<kill3> No mitäs sitä ihmettelemään, eikun laittamaan uus Ubuntu lujille :D ainoo mikä ketuttaa on se että olen tässä pari päivää tapellut tämän kanssa, ihan vain siksi että wlan oli napista laitettuna pois päältä...
<kill3> No, nyt varmaan asia korjaantuu kun ehdottaa suljetun lähdekoodin ajuria tälle wlanille
<orava> kun yritän asentaa atin:n ajureita tuolta "additional drivers"ista niin tulee herjaa että SystemError: installArchives() failed
<orava> ja sunapticissa on broken tuo fglrx-amdcccle
<orava> ja kun yrittää uudelleenasentaa sitä pakettia tulee: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.840-0ubuntu4_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<MasterJ_> orava poista xorg-jotain-ati-all
<orava> sain ongelman korjattua ajamal atin sivuilta haetut ajurit sisälle
<MasterJ_> great
<orava> onko nuo sivuilta haetut ajurit kuinka paljon uudemmat kuin ne mitkä löytyy tuolta addidional driversista?
<Sysi> uudessa julkasussa ei pitäis paljoa uudemmat olla
<kill3> Miten tässä 11.04 pääsee käsiksi asetuksiin? En oikein tykkää tuosta vasemmalla olevasta paneelista...
<orava> oliskohan ollut oikeasta yläkulmasta klikkausta ja "system settings"
<orava> itse otin sen juurikin hetki sitten pois käytöstä
<kill3> Haa, oli jotenkin outo olo kun en löytänyt mitenkään
<tale> kill3: Sen uuden unityn voi vaihtaa perinteiseen gnomeen sisäänkirjautumisruudussa.
<kill3> Kyllähän tätä nyt kokeiöla voisi, pienillä muutoksilla. Ainakin tässä käytetään paremmin tätä näyttöä, ei ole liikaa kiinteitä palkkeja. Täytyy nyt katsoa.
<Sysi> tai asentaa uuden hienon xfce:n ja totuttelee jo nyt ku vanha desktoppi katoaa oneiricista :P
<orava> atin catalysteihin on ilmestynyt tuo "Tear Free", katsotaan onko siitä hyötyä
<kill3> Ei kyl tää menee tää Unity vaihtoon sittenkin :/
<MasterJ_> kokeile sitä classic versiota
<kill3> "Tuttu ja turvallinen" mielestäni tuo Unity on aika raskaskin.
<MasterJ_> kirjaudut ulos ja valitsen sen sieltä alhaalta, kirjautumisruudun asetuksista voit valita sen oletukseksi käynnistymään
<MasterJ_> se on kyllä jotaki aivan kamalaa koko unitylook
<MasterJ_> kohta raskaampi ku winslows tuo ubuntu ;)
<kill3> Joo laitoin jo, toisaalta tässä on juuri nämä kiinteät palkit. Mutta joo, liikaa härpäkkeitä mulle tuntu olevan siinä Unityssä.
<kill3> Mites saan vielä tuon kirjautumis jutun pois, eli niin että kone käynnistyy työpöydälle suoraan, salasana kyselyn sain jo pois
<kill3> Ai "sisäänkirjautumisruutu" hoiti asian
<kill3> Yritti vielä käännyttää Unityn käyttöön ;P
<tekonivelo> melkoinen kädenvääntö ollut Unitystä esim. OMG Ubuntussa
<tekonivelo> tosin nyt Nattyn myötä jengi tuntuu olemaan enemmän sitä mieltä että Unity on hyvä (etenki ku Gnomen saa aina käyttöön halutessaan)
<Tekno> mikä on unity
<tekonivelo> vähän käymistilassa kyllä, esim. aika epäselvää miten haluttaisi että ohjelmat käynnistettäisi
<robotti^> mulla ei unity toimi
<tekonivelo> Tekno: ubuntun uusi käyttöliittymäkonsepti
<robotti^> se haku toimii heikosti
<robotti^> ehkä poistan mun käyttisprofiilin tiedostot
<robotti^> orava: mikäs tuo tear free juttu on?
<orava> estää kuvan repeytymistä, vertical refreshiin liittyy
<robotti^> orava: aijaa, missä moinen asetus?
<robotti^> mun mielestä noi atin ajurit repinyt aina
<robotti^> aika tuskaa
<robotti^> vois vaihtaa tän ohjaimen takaisin nvidiaan
<robotti^> kun ajurit on niin paskoja
<orava> CCC:n Display options alla
<robotti^> tuon takia asensin open source ajurin, kun se oli niin yllättävän kehno
<robotti^> mutta joo, vois pyytää kaverilta ensiviikolla oman näytönohjaimen takaisin
<orava> sillä ei kuitenkaan nuo 3d pelit taida pyöriä?
<robotti^> no on se tehokkaampi kuin tämä
<robotti^> annoin oman kaverille lainaan ja kaveri antoi omansa lainaan
<robotti^> toivoin, että ois hiljaisempi
<robotti^> mutta en oo huomannut suurta eroa ja toisekseen, tässä on ihan hirveät nää suljetut ajurit mielestäni
<kill3> Mielestäni täytyisi olla niin päin että Unity täytyisi valita erikseen.
<kill3> Unity ei mielestäni sovi aloittelijoille niin hyvin kuin classic
<kill3> Ja aloittelijat ei osaa vaihtaa sitä Unityä classiseksi...
<tekonivelo> kill3: viimeinen on kyl totta, toi tuntuu olevan koko ajan esillä Ask Ubuntussa, foorumeilla sekä myös OMG Ubuntussa
<tekonivelo> tosin designaus kohdistuu paraikaa tuohon keskimmäiseen asiaasi
<tekonivelo> eli käytettävyyteen ja intuitiivisyyteen
<tekonivelo> se mitä kukin kokee intuitiiviseksi on tietenkin konstruktio (lue: opittu/opetettu asia)
<tekonivelo> esim ihmisten mielestä "vasemmalta alakulmasta pitäisi löytä nappi, jonka takana on listattu asennettujen ohjelmien nimiä"... tämän opettu Windows 95
<MasterJ_> hmmm mitenhän tähän xubuntuunki tullu ubuntu asennuksessa
 * tekonivelo :n Gwibber ei ole käynnistynyt ehkä viikkoon
<kill3> Mites saisin tuon yläpalkin takaisin semmoseks kun se olikin? Luulin että poistaisin vain sähköpostin pikakuvakkeen, kaikki meni...
<kill3> Aika ikävästi toteutettu tuo "ilmaisin sovelma"
<MasterJ_> kill siis unityst'ä vanhaan
<MasterJ_> kirjaudut ulos, klikkaat käyttäjätunnusta ja valitset alhaalta istunnoksi ubuntu classic tai perinteinen ubuntu
<kill3> Eikun classicissa on yksi paneelin osa "ilmaisinsovelma" siinä on kaikki sammutuksesta päivämäärään jne. Yritin poistaa tuota sähköpostia siitä niin poistuikin koko ilmaisinsovelma...
<bioterror> indicator applet <3
<tale> kill3: Lisää se takaisin.
<MasterJ_> mulla on 3 eri ilmasinsovelma vaihto ehtoa, ilmasinsovelma, ilmasinsovelma (complete) ja ilmasinsovelma istunto
<MasterJ_> tuohon istunto vaihtoehtoon ei tule sähköposti kuvaketta
<kill3> Masterj_ täytyykin käyttää sitä
<kill3> Libreofficessa ei näytä oikein toimivan oikoluku kielen vaihto
<ighea> ei ole kyllä hyvä tämä Unity
<SipuliSopuli> kaikki hakkuu sitä niin uskaltaako tässä enää koneitaan päivittää
<FSO> helppohan sitä on siirtyä vanhaan malliin
<FSO> ei tuo unity kyllä järin mukava ollut
<ighea> no ei varsinaisesti helppoa
<ighea> täytyisi ottaa varmuuskopiot
<FSO> täh?
<FSO> valitsee vain kirjautumisruudussa minkä ympäristön haluaa
<FSO> en nyt pitäisi yhtä klikkausta kauhean vaativana
<FSO> tai varmuuskopiointia välttämättömänä
<ighea> ai, siellä on edelleen gnome
<ighea> ei ole tullut kauheasti live-ajolta kirjauduttua ulos sattuneesta syystä
<FSO> juu-uh
<ighea> mutta pisteet taas hommalle
<ighea> asetukset suomenkielellä ja tervetulemast ei-niin-nattiin on lontooksi
<MasterJ_> seuraavasta versiosta on suunitelmissa poistaa vanha malli kokonaan pois
<MasterJ_> *kuullut huhuja*
<ighea> tottakai, koska unity on vaan niin hyvä ja täysin yhteisön hyväksymä jumalallinen käyttöliittymä
<ighea> ainakin herra suttulamörkin mielestä
<ighea> ei ne huhuja ole, ihan suunnitelmissahan se on
<jjo> ei unity sen huonompi ole kuin gnome3:kaan
<jjo> itse asiassa unityssä on jopa ominaisuus jota kaipaisin gnomeenkin
<jjo> mutta oikeasti taidan pysytellä gnomen 2.x-sarjassa vielä kun se toimii ja silmäillä samalla vähän xfce:tä
<ighea> kyllä gnom3 on huomattavasti unityä käyttökelpoisempi
<ighea> mutta turhan torso edelleen, haluan mun lämpötilailmaisemni paneeliin, sniff
<jjo> no, unityssä on helmpompi asetella sovellusikkunat ruudulle näppikseltä
<jjo> ja helpompi käynnistää useampi instanssi samasata softasta näppiksellä
<ighea> ai siinä on joku "spawnaa uusi instanssi tästä sovelluksesta"-komento?
<jjo> oliko se nyt sit ctrl-pohjassa tai joku vastaava
<jjo> ei tule automaattisesti, kun en aktiivisesti käytä
<jjo> gnome heittää vaan olemassaolevaan instanssiin :(
<ighea> jaa, sillä ainaki spawnas uuden ikkunan tässäkin
<ighea> ehkä käytäntöä on muutettu jossain vaiheessa, saattanut toki puuttua 3.0.1:stä aiemmista versioista
<ighea> ctrl pohjassa ja joku vastaava kuulostaa kyllä aika hienolta
<jjo> jaa, olisikohan se sit tuolta osin jo parempi
<ighea> vai meinaatko tuossa ihmeen karseessa expose-launcherissa käsin kirjoitellen?
<jjo> vielä kun sen lämpötilan sais palkkiin, 2x2 staattiset työpöydät, session saverin ja ikkunan asemoinnin sais, niin johan sitä vois melkein vaihtaa
<jjo> ighea: no just siinä
<ighea> no siinä ei tee kyllä mitään
<ighea> mutta tässä on edelleen alt+f2 joka heittää silmille oikean käynnistimen [tm] ;D
<jjo> joo, sitä kautta saa kyl
<ighea> ctrl pohjassa taas noiden ikonien kliksuttelu hiirellä avasi uuden instanssin softasta
<ighea> ja kyllä tämä taitaa olla hiiren heilutteluun aika rankasti tähdätty
<jjo> juu, hiiren keskinapillakin onnistuu
<ighea> döödi, ny on paketit ajantasalla, sitten vaan hurjasti screen päälle ja do-system-upgrade
<ighea> ja käynnistyksen jälkeen itketään
<orava> ubuntun upgrade taisi kyllä jotain hajoittaa tästä. esimerkiksi joillain sovelluksilla pulseaudion prossunkäyttö menee korkeaksi sekä VLC:llä mitä tahansa katsoessa äänet pätkii vaikka pulseaudiolla pieni prossunkäyttö
<ighea> voipi siellä olla aina jotain häikkää vaihtuneiden sovellusversioiden asetustiedostojen kanssa joista seuraa hassua käytöstä
<Sysi> päivitykset noin yleensäottaen on aika hyviä rikkomaan
<ighea> ainakin tässä mittakaavassa ei ole mikään yllätys jos jokin keikkaa
<orava> pitäisi varmaan puhdas asennus tehdä, siinä taas menee sitten aikaa että saa kaiken ennalteen
<IhqTzup> Kellään hajua miten se tehtiin että joku komento suoritetaan ku palataan lepotilasta?
<ighea> heh, teemat ainaki kippas päivityksessä..
<ighea> IhqTzup: riippuu vähän millä lepotilaan meno suoritetaan
<ighea> IhqTzup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1431166 tuon luulisi vastaavan aiheeseen?
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/bLKRGQ -> [SOLVED] Run a command after waking from suspend/hibernate? - Ubuntu Forums
<ighea> ainakin näytti olevan oikeaoppisesti pm:ää eikä acpi:tusta suoraan
<IhqTzup> Kyllä, läppärissä tuli just tuota sleep.d käytettyäkii
<IhqTzup> Ku siinä piti toinen näytön ohjain aina tappaa ku palas lepotilasta
<IhqTzup> Enköhän minä tuolla osaa pistää yhen C-ohjelman suorittumaan ku kone herää.
<IhqTzup> Piti vähän omaa koodia tehhä ku lepotilasta palatessa ei OSS toiminu. Mut ei jaksais tuosta pikakuvakkeesta ajaa tuota minun ohjelmaa niin sais vähän automaagisemmaks.
<ighea> joops
<ighea> automatiikka on kivaa kun pitää sen yksinkertaisena ja toimivana
<DeeGu> Helou, onkos ketään hereillä, kuka voisi auttaa wlan ongelman suhteen?
<ighea> paras apu wlan-ongelmiin on atk-liike josta hankit paremmalla ajurituetulla varustetun värkin :(
<DeeGu> Harmittaa, kun sain sen jo hetkeksi toimimaan, mutta enää en tiedä mikä auttas
<ighea> uudelleenkäynnistys?
<DeeGu> :D Jea paras apu moneen ongelmaan, mutta ei riittänyt tällä kertaa
<ighea> joskus puolivalmiit ajurit vaan jää roikkumaan ja muu ei juuri helpota tilannetta
<DeeGu> ite ajan noita ajureita ndiswrapperilla
<ighea> no varmaan sitten ensimmäisenä kannattaa tarkistaa että se ndiswrapperin kernelimoduuli on ladattuna eli lsmod|grep ndis
<DeeGu> en sitte tiedä, että voiko olla niistä ajureista, kun tuo kikkare kuitenkin näkee verkot, muka yhdistääki mutta netti ei pelaa
<ighea> ja sen jälkeen kurkata että se ajuri on sillä tiedossa
<ighea> jaa
<ighea> eli se siis yhdistää wlan-tukiasemaan ok?
<ighea> mutta mihinkään et pääse?
<DeeGu> ainakin verkkoyhteyksien mukaan yhdistää
<DeeGu> mutta tosiaan mihkään ei pääse
<ighea>  ping google.com -c 1 && echo DNS_OK; ping 74.125.79.99 -c 1 && echo GW_OK
<ighea> perus testi
<ighea> jos se tulostaa että DNS_OK niin nimipalvelimet on saatu
<ighea> jos se tulostaa että GW_OK niin yhteys ulkomaailmaan on
<ighea> todennäkösesti ainakin DNS:t jää näkymättä
<ighea> mutta toivotaan että gateway on ylhäällä
<DeeGu> GW_OK
<ighea> kaikki ei ainakaan ole menetetty jos tosiaan sait sen jo varmasti kerran yhdistämään
<ighea> doodi
<DeeGu> ei mutta, nyt se näyttää muutenkin taas toimivan
<ighea> kurkistappa sitten seisooko /etc/resolv.conf:ssa ainuttakaan nameserver-alkuista riviä
<ighea>  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ighea> jos ei, niin lisää sinne kokeeksi tai vaikka joka tapauksessa loppuun rivi: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ighea> ja kokeile sitten meneekö pingi lävitse googlele eli ping google.com
<DeeGu> domain home.network
<DeeGu> nameserver 10.0.0.2
<DeeGu> niinku pitääki
<DeeGu> menee
<ighea> mutta väität että se pingasi onnistuneesti osoitetta? ping 74.125.79.99
<DeeGu> juu, mulla on natit ja muut päällä
<ighea> ei ne pitäisi juurikaan vaikuttaa, ellei sitten se nattaava reititin kiukuttele ja vaadi uudelleenkäynnistystä
<DeeGu> samat arvot näyttää tääkin kone millä nyt netti pelailee
<DeeGu> windowskone kylläkin¨
<ighea> mutta jos saat pingattua niin kyllä kaikki muukin liikenne pitäisi kulkea onnistuneesti
<DeeGu> eikö modeemin kuuluki antaa tollanen arvo sillonku se on reitittävässä tilassa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-23
<SipuliSopuli> miten muutan convertilla kuvia niin että haluan niiden leveyden olevan 1000 ja korkeuden muuttuvan sen mukasesti niin ettei kuvasuhde muutu?
<paww> ehkä ihan convert -geometry 500x300 ja se säilyttää kuvasuhteen
<anger> Eikö toi ollu convert -scale 1000x500 orig_image.jpg new_image.jpg
<anger> Ja noi lukuarvot tosiaan maksimiarvoja joiden sisään kuva skaalataan
<Rejecti> hola
<Rejecti> mitä kuvan muokkaus / piirrustus ohjelmaa ootte suosinu?
<Rejecti> onk tuo gimp laajin/paras?
<anger> gimp on varmaan se käytetyin
<anger> "paras" on toki sitten enemmän makuasia
<anger> photoshoppikin toki tuntui toimivan suoraan winellä ainakin joku versio sitten
<paww> gimp on varmasti monipuolisin valokuvien käsittelyyn. Piirtäminen vapaalla kädellä on aika eri juttu.
<UrB> gimp kyllä osaa melkolailla kaiken tarpeellisen mutta käyttöliittymä / logiikka vaatii totuttelua
<anger> Ei se kyllä ihan photoshoppia tosiaan korvaa :)
<anger> Mut moni perushomma onnistuu kyllä
<UrB> valokuvien massakäsittelyyn on sitten muita softia
<UrB> siihen en välttämättä gimpillä rupeaisi
<paww> vähän ärsyttävää kun porukka toistelee että gimpin käyttöliittymä on niin paljon huonompi kuin photoshopin. Itse olen tottunut gimpiin, ja photoshoppi on vaikea käyttää.
<UrB> paww: en sanonut että olisi huonompi vaan että vaatii totuttelua :)
<paww> UrB: anger sanoi
<UrB> ah :)
<paww> eikä niin että gimp ei vaatisi totuttelua, mutta totisesti ei ole photoshopkaan triviaali
<anacron> taas näitä hyödyllisiä "linux vs windows" keskusteluita
<UrB> monipuolinen ja intuitivinen on hankala yhdistelmä
<UrB> http://www.darktable.org/ - tuota olisi tarkoitus kokeilla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pZaQ9q -> darktable | the photo workflow software
<UrB> kokemuksia?
<Rejecti> koitan vähän muokkailla yhtä auto kuvaa jos sitä sais tossa "madallettua" on vaan toi käyttöliittymä aika vaikea
<UrB> joku tutorial voisi taluttaa läpi prosessin
<paww> Rejecti: kontrastia haluat vähentää?
<anacron> näyttää ihan uskottavalta softalta
<anacron> jos vaan tukee oikeasti kunnolla raw formaatteja
<Rejecti> leikata auton irti renkaista ja viedä alaspäin
<UrB> http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-using-selections.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/l2MHH6 -> 2. Creating and Using Selections
<UrB> 2.1.2. eritoten
<UrB> kuulostaisi juuri siltä mitä haluat saada aikaan
<Rejecti> juu tänks
<viginti> milloinka se 12.04 tulee=
<viginti> ?
<pesasa> Olisko torstaina?
<viginti> ok
<viginti> odotamme innolla
<tale> viginti: Voi olla vasta perjantaina Suomen aikaa.
<Tm_T> "sitten kun on valmis"
<yakc> asensin betan viime viikon to
<yakc> ihan civa
<jaywink> Helsingin alueella mitään virallisia tai epävirallisia olueen menevien Ubuntu käyttäjien release partyja to/pe? :)
<jaywink> itsellä läppärillä ollut alpha kakkosesta muistaakseni ja täytyy sanoa että on ollut stabiilein alpha/beta mitä itse muistan, tosin historiaa on vain 9.04 asti :P
<yakc> eiks noi ole aika gay
<yakc> mmkay
<jaywink> oluen juominen? :P
<yakc> no se ei
<jaywink> release partyt on vähän joo :)
<jaywink> mut ainahan voi leikkiä ettei ole release party vaan on vain juomassa olutta :P
<yakc> just mietin, että siellä olisi 5-10 nörttiä jonka kanssa ei pystyisi keskustelemaan mistään muusta kuin linuxista ilman, että joku huomauttaa sinun menevän offtopic
<yakc> ja luo paheksuvan katseen pullonpohjiensa läpi ja sitten katselet hetken tuopin pohjaa ja lähdet klubille
<yakc> njoo, ehkä se nyt ei ihan noin mene
<yakc> en oo kyl juurikaan tutustunut tän uutuuksiin paitsi niihin mitä nyt väistämättä huomaa. esim. toi on jees, että tosta unity barin kansiokuvakkeesta saa nyt auki suoraan esim. lataukset tai ubuntu onen
 * czr_ menee offtopic ilman oluttakin
<jaywink> olis aika tylsää jos kaikki puhuis vain ubuntusta :P
<Tm_T> jaywink: yakc: meillä on tuo -offtopic kanava erikseen tarkoituksella
<yakc> Tm_T, tiedän. olen pahoillani
<anger> Vois laittaa noi join/partit offtopicille
<anger> Muuten ei kyllä ole pelkoa etteikö pysyisi keskustelussa kärryillä
<anger> Kun sitä ei siis juuri ole
<jaywink> Tm_T - kommentti oli viittaus releasen partyihin :)
<jaywink> kolme tuntia sitten :P
<jaywink> eiku, sorry. olen hiljaa :P
<jaywink> (tosin eikö Ubuntu release partyista puhuminen ole soveliasta?)
<anger> Sitä varten on varmaan joku oma kanava?
<jaywink> ilmankos täällä on aina niin hiljaista
<Mkaysi> #ubuntu-release-party
<Mkaysi> Tai jokin vastaava.
<Mkaysi> Mutta se on englanniksi
<Aku506> Minkälaisella komennolla saisi käynnistettyä Winen Wordin komentoriviltä (tai siis pikanäppäin)
<yakc> jaywink, anna nyt olla tärkiä :)
<tale> Aku506: wine word.exe
<Iltsu> onks toi 12.04 lts?
<Iltsu> en tietenkää osannu googlata asiaa ite
<heikkiket> Iltsu: on
<heikkiket> paitsi muistaakseni Lubuntu ei ollut
<heikkiket> mut muut variantit kyllä
<heikkiket> sehän kyl lukis tossa Ubuntu.comin etusivullakin :D
<Iltsu> nii olis lukenu joo
<Iltsu> ja selvis tosiaa googlelki noi kahes sekunnis
<Iltsu> mitenköhä sitä pystyis tekeen fiksusti et osa yhteyksist reititettäis erikautta
<Iltsu> et eth0 ja eth1 kulkee eri nettiliittymien kautta ja haluisin osan reitittää siitä toisesta
<Iltsu> taino, itse itselleni jälleen vastaten, kato kyseisten softien konffeista et mitä ne on mieltä asioist
<Tm_T> iptablesiin sääntöjä?
<Fitzz> Jos asennan nyt uusinmman betan, tuleeko se saamaan sen verran päivityksiä, että siitä tulee "finaali", eikä mun tartte asentaa alusta enää mitään?
<gildean> voi olla että lopulliset päivitykset on jo kaikki repoissa
<gildean> ottamalla dailyn säästyy päivittämiseltä
<gildean> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ca67O0 -> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build
<Fitzz> Ooh... Kiitoksia!
<gildean> huomiona, että noita dailyja ei testata samalla lailla, ja niissä on esim. installereissa ollut välillä vikaa
<gildean> mutta en usko et syklin tässä vaiheessa tulis enää ongelmia
<Fitzz> Enköhän mä pärjää... :P
<Fitzz> Käyttäny kuitenkin neljä vuotta Archia.
<Fitzz> Ja sitä ennen Ubuntua.
<Fitzz> Ja vois taas kokeilla Ubuntua.
<gildean> jooh, kuhan mainitsin
<Fitzz> Joo.
<Iltsu> jmist kannattaa oikeestaa lähtee liikkeel, pptp-vpn nousee pystyyn ja saa ip:n, mut bitti ei tunnu kulkevan
<Iltsu> ts. traceroute -i ppp0 google.com ei saa mittää aikaseks
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-24
<czr> Iltsu, toi on riippuvainen myös dns:n toimivuudesta
<czr> kokeile google.com:in tilalla esim 209.85.173.99
<tale> Iltsu: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Apua
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k8lsht -> Apua – Porixi
<tabasko> jihaa, kone ei käynnisty ja sasohjaimessa palaa keltainen/oranssi valo
<tabasko> manuaalia ei löydy edes googlella mitä toi tarkoittaa
<elias_a> tabasko: Mikä on sasohjain?
<tabasko> elias_a: hmm, onko raid ohjain parempi? :) Sas controller? RAID -kortti
<tabasko> http://www.lsi.com/channel/products/storagecomponents/Pages/LSISAS3081E-R.aspx
<elias_a> tabasko: Okei - nyt selvis.
<elias_a> tabasko: Onkos se palvelin?
<tabasko> elias_a: jep
<czr> tabasko, SAS-ohjain on ihan hyvä.
<czr> "SAS HBA" on myös, riippuen kuulijakunnasta
<n1ko> täh :)
<n1ko> mikä viisaus tuo on
<n1ko> vähän niinku sanois autonomistajalle että "vaihteisto on ihan hyvä" :)
<czr> n1ko, vastauksena kysymykseen
<tale> tabasko: Jos kerrot levyohjaimessa palavan keltainen valo, selviää heti käynnistymättömyyden johtunevan levyjen löytymättömyydestä.
<tale> SAS voi olla vaikka mitä, Serial Attach SCSI on yksi mutta onhan se lentoyhtiö, ohjelmisto ja Special Air Service.
<n1ko> on, ja "sas-ohjaimen" ja "raid-ohjaimen" saattaa erottaa vain firmis :)
<n1ko> tosin jälkimmäinen voikin olla about mtiä vaan :)
<czr> nimenomaan
<czr> ja todennäköisyys että asiasyhteydessä olisi puhuttu muusta SASista on aika pieni.
<czr> mut voitte toki halkoa hiuksia tappiin asti :-).
<czr> ei mee hukkaan tämäkään päivä :-)
<elias_a> Ei kun mä en oikeasti tiennyt tuota.
<elias_a> Ei ollut vinoilun tynkääkään.
<elias_a> En ole palvelinraudan kanssa joutunut tekemisiin enää vuosiin.
<n1ko> vaihdat termin SAS tilalle SCSI ja olet siis kuin kotonasi :)
<tabasko> selvennän että kysyin pikemminkin kokemuksia mitä tuo keltainen valo tarkoittaa, enkä sitä miten se pitäisi lausua :P
<tabasko> kone kuitenkin lähti käyntiin ilman varsinaista fixiä
<tabasko> kyseessä on kotikutoinen ja melko halpa serveri, MSI:n ATX emolevy, Phenom prossu jossa 3(?!) ydintä ja LSI SAS 3081E-R joka ilmeisesti on melko halpa sekin
<elias_a> tabasko: Tuliko ongelma cold startin yhteydessä?
<tabasko> ja chieftecin backplanet  SATA kovoille
<tabasko> elias_a: kyllä, kone oli jäätynyt yöllä ja laitoin kunnolle kiinni ja hetken päästä takaisin virrat :)
<n1ko> en tunne juur tuota korttia, mutta pelkkä keltanen valo voi kertoa vaan patterin tilasta
<n1ko> jos kortissa moinen on
<n1ko> tai mahdollisesti jopa pelkästään siitä että koneessa on virrat kytkettynä. se varsinainen ongelma tuossa varmaan liittyy johonkin poweri/emo issueen
<tabasko> mullakin alkaa epäilykset suuntautua noihin, powerikin on joku nimetön
<elias_a> tabasko: Valistumaton veikkaus: kannattaa käydä läpi elektrolyyttikonkat läpi.
<elias_a> Sekä emolta että powerista
<tabasko> mutta hieman historiaa tuossa koneessa on se että kahdessa levypaikassa kovot tuntuu hajoavan useammin, niihin vaihdettiin  viime vuonna ainakin 3 levyä kumpaankin
<n1ko> ootko mitannu lämpöjä
<elias_a> tabasko: Onko sulla yleismittaria / skooppia?
<n1ko> ettet ois jotain kuumaa taskua saanu sinne aikaseksi
<n1ko> ja oliko ne levyt oikeasti hajalla eikä esim ko. portit tai piuhat?
<tabasko> kone on ilmastoidussa huoneessa jossa on alle 24 astetta, nyt oon ajellut sitä koppa auki muttei vaikutusta :)
<tabasko> yleismittari saattaisi löytyäkin, pitääpä testata
<tabasko> tossa koneessa on toisaalta niin monta ongelma kohtaa että tekisi mieli vaihtaa koko pannu jos se olisi nyt mahdollista
<tale> tabasko: Levyjen lämpötila lienee nähtävissä, niissä usein on lämpöanturi.
<tabasko> en tiedä miksi toi on koskaan päästetty ns "tuotantoon" vaikkei sillä tehdä muutakuin LTO-nauhoja
<tabasko> tale: koklaan asentaa smarctl:än ja vilkasta nuo :)
<tabasko> kiitoksia avuista, taas kerran :)
<tabasko> 27-36 astetta näyttäisi olevan levyt
<tabasko> tosin kone on nyt ollut tunnin päällä ja ei kummepia rasitteita
<tale> tabasko: Tuo on kohtuulämpötila, ei pitäisi hajottaa levyjä.
<tabasko> tale: odotas kun vähän kyykytän niitä :P Toisaalta tuskin ne tuosta kovin paljon nousevat
<n1ko> joo,tuo on oikein matala
<n1ko> mulle on vähä vastaa viritys himassa ja siellä lämmöt huitelee pahimmillaa 60c:ssä
<n1ko> 13 levyä nexus edge kopassa
<n1ko> 50c on sellanen mitä itse pidän tolkullisena rajana
<tabasko> eikös googlella ole belgisassa datacentteri jossa lämmöt huitelee 100 astetta kesällä :)
<tabasko> http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2012/03/23/too-hot-for-humans-but-google-servers-keep-humming/
<n1ko> 100 astetta? ei nyt varmaan...
<tabasko> näin offtopic
<n1ko> jeps, 45c
<n1ko> 115 fahrenheittia
<n1ko> eikujaa,tuokin oli jotai dellihönppää
<tale> Suomessa vois datacenterit hajauttaa lähiseudun saunoihin. Korvataan kiuas blade-kehikolla tai levypakoilla.
<ath> Eihän se lämpö, vaan lämmönvaihtelut.
<paww> eikös googlen kovalevytutkimus osoittanut että lämmöllä ei ole paljon merkitystä levyjen kestoon?
<elias_a> Eiks nyt kannattaisi lähteä katsomaan sitä ihan elektroniikan toimivuuden kannalta?
<paww> eikai muulla ole väliä kuin lopputuloksella, teoriasta viis
<elias_a> Jos siellä on pirusti rippeliä väylässä, ei siinä paljon lämmöillä ole väliä.
<czr> tabasko, 3 per paikka on ihan liikaa per vuosi
<czr> ath, kyl se lämpökin :-)
<elias_a> Eiks täällä ole yhtään elektroniikkaa harrastaneita joukossa kun ihan höpöjä puhutaan?
<Tm_T> elias_a: ei jaksa kommentoida /:
<paww> sen takia kai se on aina ajateltu että konehuoneiden pitää olla kylmiä kun elektroniikka kuulemma siinä paremmin viihtyy, mutta on nähty että koneet toimii kuumassa niin sitten toimii
<elias_a> Tm_T: Ymmärrän.
<tale> Valmistajat ilmoittaa lämpötilarajat joissa laitteiden luvataan toimivan. Konesalit kuumenee kovasti, joten pitää jäähdyttää jotta päästään sille lämpötila-alueelle jossa laitevalmistaja lupaa toimivuuden.
<czr> elektroniikan vanhenemista ja kulumista simuloidaan lämpöä nostamalla. joten siitä nyt voi vetää johtopäätöksen ettei se välttämättä toimivuuden kannalta ole "hyväksi"
<czr> se et google ajaa runs-or-discard -tyylistä järjestelmää ei tarkoita sitä et ne yksittäiset boksit toimis luotettavammin
<czr> nykyisin rohs-pastat ja juote tulee kans vastaan lämpötiloissa aika nopeasti
<czr> eli jos aikoo harrastaa noita niin laittaa emon sit kohtisuoraan painovoimavektoria vasten eikä ainakaan sen suuntaisesti
<czr> elias_a, oliks tarpeeksi "elektroniikkaa"?
<elias_a> czr: Ei.
<elias_a> Kannattaa käyttää myös tietoa siitä miten eri komponentit vanhenevat ja mitä vikoja niistä seuraa.
<czr> "heh". tuon tiedonhan saa aika helposti, eiks..
<elias_a> No aika lailla yleistietoa se on jos elektroniikan kanssa on tekemisissä.
<czr> ja mistä olet saanut tämän yleistiedon?
<elias_a> Kokemuksesta, tuotannolta saadusta informaatiosta, muiden kokemuksista.
<elias_a> Esim. vanha "paskat elkot" -ongelma on vieläkin ongelma.
<czr> juu, en kiistäkään
<elias_a> Mutta mikäs sitten on ongelma?
<czr> uuden elektroniikan kanssa vaan tuuppaa olemaan se ettei siitä ole kovin monella kokemuksia. ja serverit ei kovin useasti mitään vanhaa sisällä.
<czr> ottaa esimerkiksi ihan niinkin yksinkertaisen asian kuin BGA-koteloitujen piirien ladonnan
<elias_a> Eiks siellä nyt ihan samanlaisia komponentteja kuin muuallakin?
<czr> jännä asia ettei vieläkään sopimusvalmistajat saa niitä paketteja menemään suoraan vaikka ko tekniikkaa harrastettu lähes 10 vuotta
<czr> koko tippuu, materiaalit halpenee, jne
<czr> jossain ei niin kilpailulla elektroniikkapuolella on varaaa käyttää "hyväksi havaittuja" palikoita
<czr> tuolla ei
<elias_a> En oikein usko, että sen serverin poweri olisi yhtään sen kalliimmalla tehty kuin kuluttajalaitteidenkaan.
<czr> serverit on kuluttajakamaa, en tarkoittanut niitä vähemmän kilpailtuna
<czr> lähinnä vertasin elektroniikkaan mikä tehdään erityiskäyttöön
<elias_a> Okei.
<czr> oman pikantin lisamausteensa tuovat rohs-direktiivin mukana tuomat uudistukset yms
<czr> se oli kyl sellainen minka mukana meni aika hitosti opittuja asioita suoraan roskikseen
<elias_a> Niin meni.
<Iltsu> czr, nokun tosiaan eth0:n kautta jutut toimii kivasti
<gildean> Iltsu: helpoin tapa on vaan lisätä staattiset reitit halutuille verkoille toista kautta ja pitää toinen gw defaulttina
<gildean> eli jos muu liikenne menee jo oikein eth0:n kautta, niin sitten lisäät vaan halutut reitit eth1:lle
<gildean> esim. route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1 eth1 jossa 10.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 on haluttu kohde ja 192.168.0.1 gateway
<Iltsu> oliski noi helppoo, en vaa tiiä millasiin ip-avaruuksiin tuolt tarvis ottaa yhteyttä
<gildean> eikun hetkinen pptp-yhteyttäkö koitit väsätä?
<Iltsu> nii
<gildean> pptp voi reitittää vaan kahella tavalla, joko kaiken tai pelkästään oman aliverkkonsa
<gildean> eli joko sieltä tulee default gw tai ei ollenkaan
<Iltsu> haha
<Iltsu> mut eiks silti traceroute -i ppp0 google.com:n kuuluis toimii
<gildean> onks toisessa päässä liikenne pptp-clientistä ulospäin sallittu?
<gildean> tai ylipäänsä udp-traceroute?
<gildean> esim. kaikissa ciscon ja clavisterin laitteissa se on oletuksena blokattu
<Iltsu> on sallittu
<gildean> en oo kyllä pahemmin linuxilla pptp:tä käyttäny, mut kokeilepa lisätä käsin reitti tolle ppp0:lle johonkin ja kato toimiiko se
<Iltsu> kato perkele
<Iltsu> no jos mä teen silleen et reititän kaiken ton pptp:n kautta
<gildean> vastapuoli kiittää kaistankäytöstä varmasti
<Iltsu> eikun sovittu juttu, ei oo ongelmaa sen suhtee
<gildean> lisäähän se jonkuverran latenssia myös, mut jos vastapuoli on kohtuullisen piuhan päässä ni ei paljoa
<Iltsu> mites mää helpoiten routtaan kaiken sitä kaut
<gildean> asetat sen ppp0:n gw:n defaultiksi
<gildean> mut huomioi, että sulta katkee kaikki yhteydet siinä vaiheessa
<gildean> tai, en oo ihan varma, mut veikkaisin että jos muutat default routen niin avoimetkin yhteydet katkee
<gildean> komento ois tyyliin route add default gw 10.0.0.1 ppp0
<Iltsu> jännä tehä tätä etänä
<Iltsu> :D
<Iltsu> jeps
<Iltsu> noh, täytyy kattoo mikä hänel o hätän ku pääsee himaa asti
<Iltsu> kappas, se palas linjoille itestään
<Iltsu> palautin sinne oletus gw:ksi ton eth0:n
<Iltsu> ja katkes taas:D
<Iltsu> nyt mää kyl oon tainnu sotkee ton reititystaulun kkokonaa
<Iltsu> jeesh, nyt toimii sen suhteen
<Iltsu> hihihi
<Iltsu> kivasti sain sen pptp:n toimimaan
<Iltsu> mutta sitte
<Iltsu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pptp-linux/+bug/681617
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 681617 in pptp-linux (Ubuntu) "pptp stops receiving packets when bandwidth spike" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Iltsu> ni eihä siitä sitte mitää tullu
<RogeRogeR> Anyone here near Varkaus?
<tuho> Oliskos jollain hajua mistä löytyy hamachin config tiedostot
<Iltsu> hamachi on vähä nihkee nykyää ku ei saa samaa verkkoo ku viis konetta :/ tarvis tutkii josko sille sais jotai hyvää opensource tai muute ilmast vastinet
<tuho> joo pitäs saada ip osote muutettua, ja se ei ilmiesesti onnistu muuten kun asetukset poistamalla
<Iltsu> löytyisköhä sen verta urheilumieltä et päivittäis toho omaa nassiboksiin jo 12.04:sen
<Iltsu> jooooo-o
<Iltsu> eipä toiminu pptp sitte 12.04:ssa yhtää sen paremmi
<Iltsu> siistii
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-25
<tabasko> vai tulee steami vihdoin linuxille, tätä onkin odotettu hetki :)
<tabasko> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_linux_dampfnudeln&num=1
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wxGuyB -> [Phoronix] Valve's Gabe Newell Talks Linux Steam Client, Source Engine
<Aku506> Onko joku saanut MS Office 2010 pudotusvalikoita toimimaan? Tarkoitan siis esim. sivunumerovalikkoa. Itselläni ne eivät näy, mikä tekee siitä käytännössä käyttökelvottoman.
<elias_a> Aku506: Trollaatko?
<Max-> heeeetkinen
<Max-> huomasin vasta että tämä on ubuntun kanava ja joku kysyy jotain microsoft officesta
<Max-> :D
<anger> Miksei kysyisi?
<anger> Hyvin toi 2007 on tuntunut toimivan
<UrB> ilmeisesti Winen päällä pyörittäen on kysymyksen konteksti
<UrB> joten ihan validi Ubuntu kysymys :P
<elias_a> Mistähän se wine tuosta käy ilmi?
<jupenur> kontekstista?
<Echramath> Selittäis kyllä jos valikoita puuttuu.
<Aku506> elias_a: En. Miten niin trollaisin?
<Aku506> Winellä tosiaan =)
<elias_a> Aku506: Sori. En oikeasti tajunnut tuota wine-hommaa.
<elias_a> Siinäkö pudotusvalikot puuttuu?
<reimari> onkos tuo uusin buntu jo saatavissa mistä?
<teamahma> reimari, virallista 12.04 ei ole vielä julkaistu
<Aku506> Ei se mitään. Ja ei kaikki pudotusvalikot, vaan ainoastaan osa. Pudotusvalikko taitaa olla väärä termi. Tarkoitan esimerkiksi sivunumerointia lisättäessä näkyvää lisävalikkoa, josta voi valita tyylin niille. (muuten ei saakaan lisättyä)
<Aku506> reimari: Virallista ei ole, mutta beta2 on ladattavissa, mikä on aika lähellä virallista kun päivität sen loppuun saakka
<reimari> Onko tästä mihinkään? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ca67O0 -> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build
<gildean> uusimman dailyn pitäis hyvin pitkälti vastata julkasuversiota
<skfin> Mutta pitää silti muistaa että se on automaattisesti rakennettu.
<gildean> skfin: joo, mut release image on kuitenkin saman scriptin rakentama
<gildean> ja itseasiassa alunperin daily, jos oikein muistan
<skfin> Nii-in.
<gildean> eli viimesin hyväksytty daily muuttuu release:ksi
<skfin> Hyväksytty on se avainsana
<gildean> jep, tosin respinnejä voi tulla vielä vikana päivänä just ennen julkasua, jos aikasempia imageja ei oo hyväksytty
<topyli> joku beta2 ainakin on varmasti toimiva image. jos asentaa sen ja päivittää niin siinähän se on :)
<topyli> tai jos on jo ubuntu muutenkin alla... jaa sehän lähti jo aikoja sitten
<czr_> hittaat piuhat :-)
<shanttu> huomenna kun pukkaa päivitystä niin vaihtuuko gnome-shell 3.2. -> 3.4? Laajennusten puolesta murehdin
<UrB> 3.4.1 on nyt 12.04:ssä
<shanttu> UrB, selvä. Varmaan parempi odotella sitten
<UrB> ihan toimiva tämä muuten on mutta tosiaan ihan kaikki extensionit ei oo vielä ajantasalla
<teamahma> Siis hetkinen, virallinen 12.04 on jo aika lähellä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-26
<yakc> muuten
<yakc> täällä ei kukaan enää valvo, mutta mitä olisitte mieltä jos noiden workspacejen välillä voisi kans liikkua hiirellä
<yakc> esim. just se ctrl alt ja vie hiiren vaikka vasemmalle tai oikealle tai vasen tai oikea yläkulma
<yakc> oisiko sellainen ihan tyhmä
<yakc> tai siis kulma riippuen toki minne menee tai ei edes kulma, mutta puolisko
<yakc> tai miksei vaikka hiiren rulla pohjassa ja osoitus
<paww> onhan semmonen monessa systeemissä että hiiren pito hetken vaikka oikeassa laidassa vaihtaa oikealla puolella olevaan workspaceen
<n1ko> onkos kellään käynyt niin gnome-shellin kanssa että nvidian ajureiden segfaultattua ei ole 3d-mode enää startannut?
<n1ko> eli tää on jossain legacymodessa nyt, vaan logeissa ei mitään herjoja
<paww> mä aina vaan asennan ne ajurit uudestaan nvidian paketista kun lakkaa toimimasta
<paww> aina on auttanut
<n1ko> nvidia on kyl ladattuna mutta näköjään minkä tahansa profiilin lataaminen (gnome-shell, gnome classic, ubuntu) aiheuttaa vaan tän saman moden
<n1ko> onkohan tää nyt sit se unity 2d vai mikälie
<n1ko> mystistä kun logeihin ei tuu mitää
<n1ko> paww: olit oikeassa, reinstalli ajureille autto
<n1ko> vaikka nvidia oli ladattuna ilman herjoja jotain oli silti Rikki
<n1ko> tää gnome-shell on kyllä turhan epävakaa, mutta toivonmukaan tuo 3.4 12.04:n mukana ois vähä parempi
<n1ko> (ja nvidian ajurit myös, taas meinasin asentaa 295:t eka mitkä rikkoo gnome-shellin vallan)
<paww> arvelen että sun kerneli oli päivittänyt, mikä hajotti nvidian
<n1ko> ei ollu
<n1ko> se on kans se perinteinen
<n1ko> itseasiass nytkin latasin laiskana vanhemman, koska tosiaan uudemmat ei toimi
<n1ko> enkä muista ulkoa sitä grubin loitsua jolla se ei lataa tuota
<tabasko> mihis aikaan toi ubuntu putkahtaa taas? :)
<tabasko> 12:04 ?
<Tm_T> joskus iltapäivällä/illalla, tuskin kovin aikaisin kuitenkaan
<tabasko> näh, lataan dailybuildin vaan serverille :)
<Tm_T> daily taitaa olla vanha
<Tm_T> hmmm
<tabasko> eilinen ainakin server versio
<tabasko> eikun 23.04 :o
<tabasko> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/KlaqeZ -> Ubuntu-Server 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build
<Tm_T> ota tuolta, testaa, raportoi http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/d0zvZ9 -> Testing tracker | Ubuntu QA
<tabasko> jees, kokeilen
<tabasko> tosin tuollakin version kohdassa prerelease "20120424.1"
<tabasko> eli varmaankin sama kuin tuolla daily saitilla
<Mkaysi> Näkeekö 12.04:n osioinnissa jostakin mitä se tekee? Se sanoi, että osion koon muuttamisessa voi mennä jonkun aikaa, mutta vain kursorista näkee, että jotakin tapahtuu.
<czr> sehän olisi aika kamalaa jos näkis mitä tapahtuu
<Max`> nykyään kaikki yritetään tehdä niin helpoksi ettei niitä saa säädettyäkään niinkun haluaa...
<Max`> aikanaan jopa windowsia sai säädettyä paljon enemmän ku tämän kehityksen myötä ja ubuntuakin muka helpotettu...
<pesasa> Näyttää hiukan huonolta: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Mkaysi> Julkaistiinko se?
<pesasa> "Site off-line" "The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding."
 * Mkaysi asensi beta2:n äsken ja asentaa nyt 600 päivitystä.
<pesasa> Mkaysi: Joo.
<Mkaysi> :D
<Echramath> Mä en tykkää kun se bootissa haluaa tarkastella levyosioita nykyään niin ettei kerro mitä niistä.
<Echramath> Jos se on se hiivatin iso dataosio, jota ei tarvi vepin surffaamiseen, niin kyllä sen voisi käsinkin hoitaa.
<Max`> vai on sivut kaatunu :D
<Max`> virhesivu latautui nopeasti kyllä jos oli kyse kuormasta
<Max`> Yhteyden muodostus osoitteeseen www.ubuntu.com epäonnistui.
<Max`> paranee vaa
<Mkaysi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ on ylhäällä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hm3MWK -> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin)
<Max`> ok
<Tm_T> torrenttia
<Max`> niin tuo on nyt siis julkaistu?
<Tm_T> on
<Max`> ok
<Max`> aamulla katsoin niin ei ollu
<Mkaysi> Täytyy kai ottaa torrentit nyt
<Tm_T> siksi kuorma ihan julmettu sivuilla, käyttäkää torrentteja ja mirroreita
<Max`> juu
<Tm_T> http://www.stgraber.org/download/releases/kubuntu/12.04/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/45TAKc -> Kubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin)
<Tm_T> no, samaan kaavaan muutkin kuin kubuntut
<Max`> eikö tohon ole kuorman tasausta tai jotain
<Tm_T> Max`: on, mutta ei riitä
<Max`> ok
<Tm_T> infraa julmetusti kahdesti vuodessa hetkelliseen kuormaan (:
<Max`> paljonko tarvitaan kävijöitä että tapahtuu noin
<Tm_T> kas, eikö tuolla ollutkaan kuin kubuntua...
<Mkaysi> +1 tuohon kysymykseen
 * Mkaysi vastaa "paljon"
<Max`> lataankin tuon torrentin heti...
<Max`> jos vaikka olisi niin hyvä että toimii tässäkin
<Tm_T> http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/ ja http://ubuntu.trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/releases/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QCrl45 -> Ubuntu Releases / http://is.gd/aoKytt -> Ubuntu Releases
<Mkaysi> Onko Trumpetilla kaatumisvaara?
<Mkaysi> Kubuntu.org on kuulema myös alhaalla Drupal virheen kanssa.
<Max`> aika hyvää vauhtia torrantilla tulee
<Max`> torrentilla jopa
 * Mkaysi asentaa Delugen ja lataa sitten
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: ei kestä kuormaa
<Mkaysi> Ubuntu.com on palannut
<Max`> jätän tuon torrentin jakamaan kun en sitä vielä käytä...
<Mkaysi> Eikö U1 tule nykyään oletuksena, vai mikä tämä "Ubuntu Onea asennetaan" juttu on?
<Tm_T> tulee
<Mkaysi> Mikä se sen asennuspyyntö on kun sen käynnistää?
<Max`> hmm
<Max`> kuinkahan tuo jakosuhde toimii...
<gildean> Mkaysi: oisko ollu että se ei oo asennettuna ellet käynnistä sitä ensin kertaalleen
<Mkaysi> Ai sama kuin Dropboxilla?
<Tumphu> Moors päivää :P
<Tumphu> Kaipaisin jälleen viisaampien ja kokeneempien jeesiä...
<Tumphu> Asentelin koneelle Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit... Noh, eka ei ollu tällasta ongelmaa... mutta kun päätinkin asentaa vielä kerran uusiks toiselle kovolle, ni tämä ongelma ilmeni... Vaikka mielestäni tein kaikki samalla tavalla kuin viimeksi
<Tumphu> eli koitan saada zoneminderiä taas toimimaan ja antaa saa7134 parametrejä jotta tunnistaisivat DealExtremen korttini, niin herjaa että saa7134 on käytössä, siis kun annan konsoliin: sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa
<Tumphu> kun heitän forcella, sudo rmmod -f saa7134_alsa niin sanoo: ERROR: Removing 'saa7134_alsa': Resource temporarily unavailable
<Tumphu> google ei hitto vie kerro ku jotai ryssäsivuja asiasta :(
<tale> Tumphu: 12.04 on julkaistu tänään, oletko sitä kokeillut?
<Tumphu> e, kokeilin eka 11.10 mut en digannu siit ulkonäöst, ja en jaksanu alkaa säätää
<tale> Tumphu: Miksi teet tuota rmmod saa7134_alsa -komentoa?
<Tumphu> ku toi o tollane palvelinkone... viimeks siin oli 11.04 server, mut oikasin nyt vähä ja laitoin suoraa ton ni helpompi säätää graafisesta kaikkee perussäätöö
<Tumphu> no öö... oon amatööri, oon joskus tällases postaukses ollu äänes: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=38908.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7VVQpt -> Ubuntu Server 11.04 64-bit + ZoneMinder + Dealextreme DVR kortti
<tale> Tumphu: Oliko siinä 10.04 silloin kun tuo saa7134 toimi?
<Tumphu> ja muistelin et sillo piti saada alusteltuu kortti jotenki et sain ton tunnistuu
<Tumphu> joo tänään aikasempi asennuskerta ei herjannu mitää tommost
<tale> Tumphu: Mikset tee niin kuin Ajanaskel neuvoo, ja kirjoita /etc/modprobe.d/options -tiedostoon sen vermeen asetukset?
<tale> Tumphu: Teetkö varmasti rmmod sekä saa7134_alsa että saa7134?
<Tumphu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/947488/
<Tumphu> Ja muistelisin että viimeks ku oli kone käytös, siis ennen ku kovo hajos... ni sillo toi Ajanaskel neuvoma tyyli ei toiminu
<tale> Tumphu: Käsittääkseni nuo parametrien arvot voi pistää tiedostoon, jolloin ne säilyy bootin yli. Sitä en tiedä onko jokin muuttunut eli ei täsmälleen toimi tuon säikeen ohje.
<Tumphu> Juu silleen mulla olikin ne nimenomaan _jossain_ tiedostossa... Tuli aika paljon eri guidejen mukaan mentyä ja sovellettua ku ei toiminu suoraa mitenkä
<tale> Tumphu: Jos aina ongelma sinulla on miksei rmmod suostu toimimaan, tarkista mikä moduli käyttää mitäkin ja poista niitä siinä järjestyksessä ettet poista modulia jos joku muu sitä vielä käyttää.
<Tumphu> nyt vaa törmäsin toho hassuun herjaan mitä ei ennen oo tullu ja ei oikee google osannu auttaa
<tale> Tumphu: Vois olla hyvä ajatus käyttää uuttu Ubuntua, eli 12.04. Yleensä uudet toimii paremmin ajurituen suhteen.
<Tumphu> toisaalta vois ainaki ny kokeilla kerta se o tyystin muuten tyhjä... vaan ssh konffailtu
<Tumphu> Jeeps, no heitän ton 12.04 sinne ja testailen :p
<Tumphu> ei se mitään ota jos ei annakka
<Mkaysi> Saako 12.04:n mukana oletuksena tulevan dnsmasq:n korvattua jotenkin tavallisella dnsmasq:lla?
 * Mkaysi kaipaa dns välimuistia, mutta asetustiedostoja ei ole paketissa dnsmasq-base ja kun asentaa paketin dnsmasq, niin se ei voi käynnistyä, koska jokin dns palvelin on jo päällä.
<tale> Mkaysi: Poista se paketti jota et halua, ja asenna tilalle se toinen.
<tale> Mkaysi: Tai käytä sudo service jokunimi stop, ja sitten starttaat uusilla asetuksilla.
<Mkaysi> tale: dmsmasq riippuu dnsmasq-basesta
<Mkaysi> En tiedä mikä on jokunimi. Ei ainakaan dnsmasq
<tale> Mkaysi: Katso ls -lh /etc/init.d mitä palveluita on.
<Mkaysi> Ok
<Mkaysi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/947554
 * Mkaysi ei keksi mikä noista aiheuttaisi sen. dns-clean kuulosti sellaiselta, mutta sen pysäyttäminen ei vaikuttanut mitenkään.
<Mkaysi> Löytyi, http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Mkaysi> tale: Kiitos avusta :)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Re5KwP -> DNS in Ubuntu 12.04 | Stéphane Graber's website
<jaywink> vanha topic :P
<Mkaysi> Niin näyttää olevan.
<Mkaysi> Onko kukaan huomannut mitään ongelmia Thunderbirdillä ja Enigmaililla? Minulla Enigmail ei ilmeisesti havaitse mitään avaimia.
<Mkaysi> Hmm, mahdollisesti siksi, että minulla ei ole sitä avainta.
<Mkaysi> Nyt toimii.
<shanttu> yhtäkkiä ei suostu mountaamaan ulkoista kovoa. ei johdu päivityksestä. mount: reading directory .: Input/output error
<shanttu> Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 244189010
<n1ko> roskikseen ja kaupasta uus
<shanttu> n1ko, höpsistä
<Tm_T> mitähän smart sanoo ko levystä
<n1ko> shanttu: rikkinäiseltä levyltähän tuo vaikuttaa
<n1ko> rikkinäisen kanssa on turha tapella, mutta verifiointi toki jollain checkerillä fiksua
<n1ko> yleensä tossa vaiheessa oleva levy älähtää smartille asti, kuten Tm_T:kin vinkkas
<shanttu> käynyt joskus ennenkin sama eikä ole sen jälkeen valittanut. googlettemalla huomasin että joskus availlut linkkejä
<shanttu> täytyy testailla sitä
<shanttu> josko chd
<shanttu> josko windowsin checkdisk toimisi
<Tm_T> shanttu_: katso mitä smart kertoo levystä ennenkuin muuta teet
<shanttu_> Device does not support SMART
<shanttu_> toinen kone mountasi kiltisti ja antaa kirjoittaakin
<shanttu_> gparted ei antanut mitään virheilmoituksia ja nyt mountasi nätisti.
<shanttu_> että näin
<shanttu_> mitäs muita on kuin smart?
<kakeman> kenelläkään muulla fläshpläyerissä värit sekaisin?
<kakeman> punainen sinistä yms.?
<kakeman> vois kai pistää uusimman upuntun päivittymään
<Mkaysi> Jos käytät flashplayeriä youtubessa, katso http://youtube.com/html5
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pA4TAI -> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
<ninnnu> kakeman: Nvidian näytönohjaimella värit kusee jostain syystä. Right click -> Settings -> "Use hardware acceleration" pois niin pitäs toimia flashin restartin jälkeen
<teamahma> Kuulemma olis tuo google chrome parempi tuossa suhteessa nykyään?
<ninnnu> mä melkeen sanoisin että se on ihan yhtä rikki
<ninnnu> en oo kyl testannu
<teamahma> Omg ubuntussa vaan oli...
<teamahma> Itse en ole vielä edes 12.04 ladannut
<teamahma> Varmaankin viikonloppuna päivittelen
<teamahma> Levykuvalta että tulee taas vähän siivottua kovalevyä
<ninnnu> jossain vaiheessa toi pitäs ladata
<ninnnu> ja laittaa seedautumaan
<ninnnu> vois tietty nyt
<teamahma> Kun ajattelin useamman vuoden käytellä niin ei varmaan tuo "puhdas" asennus ole pahitteeksi
<Odius> Päivitin ihan terminaalin kautta ja 12.04 toimii hienosti. Bugeja varmasti löytyy, mutta tämä on linux-elämää :)
<Echramath> Chromium on ruvennut vihaamaan youtubea.
<ninnnu> värit?
<Echramath> Eikun ohsnap.
<Echramath> Jotain 1/3 videoista jopa toimii.
<ninnnu> määritteles ny "toimii"
<kakeman> päivitys menossa
<kakeman> montakohan tuntia menee
<kakeman> lottoaa kahdeksaatoista tuntia
<kakeman> asennusaikaa
<kakeman> pääte tuntuu olevan about ainut aplikaatio joka toimii
<kakeman> joku on fundeerannu homman silleen että pääte toimii
<kakeman> vois katella pakettejen nimiä viihteeksi
<kakeman> asennuspäätteen tapahtumia
<kakeman> siellä menee nvidian 280.13 tilalle 295.40
<kakeman> uudet ajurit on aina jees
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-27
<czr> Echramath, mul on sama ongelma kyl :-). ruutu valahtaa kokonaan siniseksi :-)
<czr> mut oletin et sen saa korjattua jotenkin helposti, ei vaan jaksa.
<Mayza> Onko topic wanhentunut?
<Tm_T> on
* Tm_T changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 12.04 julkaistu! http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new | http://ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugiraportit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<Mkaysi> Eikö Ubuntu tutuksi ole myös vanhentunut?
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: linkkinä vai sisällöltään?
<Mkaysi> Sisältönä
<Tm_T> se on wiki (:
 * Mkaysi ymmärtää tuon "päivitä se sitten"
<Tm_T> ei, vaan siten että se on päivitettävissä, joten parempi pitää kuin hylätä
<Mkaysi> Tietääkö kukaan mitään Chromen tai Chromiumin suomenkielisestä oikoluvusta? Minä löydän haulla https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=24517 http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-topic/chrome/give-feature-feedback-and-suggestions/TBNy6VoXtr8 joista kumpikaan ei sano mitään hyödyllistä.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TycD51 -> Issue 24517 -  chromium -  Add system spellchecker support for Linux -  An open-source browser project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting / http://is.gd/3UuYZJ -> Google-ryhmät
<skfin> Mkaysi: Enchantiahan toi näyttää käyttelevän
<skfin> Tai ensimmäisen linkin patchi lisää tuen siihen
<Mkaysi> "aptitude search enchant"illa löytyy paketti libenchant-voikko. Kokeilen asentaa sen ja katson tapahtuuko mitään
<Mkaysi> Ei auttanut. "Tällä kielellä ei voi käyttää oikolukua"
<skfin> Käännä chromium ton patchin kanssa
<skfin> Ehkä toi ei oo vielä valunut mainstreamiin
<Mkaysi> Katsoitko päiväystä?
<skfin> En.
<skfin> Ei kiinnosta.
 * Mkaysi sai päiväyksestä sellaisen käsityksen, ettei sitä patchia ole tulossa mainstreamiin.
<teamahma> Ei tullutkaan 64 bit suositeltua. Mites, onko silti suositeltavaa jos 64bit asennan kun on 4GB ram?
<skfin> teamahma: Joo.
<skfin> Jos tiedät että prosessorisi on 64bit niin asenna 64bit, se on ihan fiksua
<ighea_> kaikki viimesen viiden vuoden sisään ostettu pitäisi olla
<ighea_> poislukien ensimmäiset intel atomit
<skfin> Toi "suositus" on lähinnä niille joilla ei ole hajua siitä mikä suoritinarkkitehtuuri niillä on
<teamahma> i3 on sisällä...
<skfin> Nojoo kepeesti meene
<Jst83> iltaa
<Jst83> mikähän voisi olla kyseessä kun uusi ubuntu ei tunnista ulkoista näyttöä? (LTS) vistalla toimii , ja rajoitetut ajurit on otettu käyttöön.
<Jst83> ja kokeiltu ilman niitä
<Jst83> aikaisemmissa toimi ok, mutta äänet ei toiminut, nyt ei näy koko näyttöä.
<Mayza> Hei muuten, en tiedä onko tää hassu kysymys... Mutta miksi pirussa Ubuntu muuttu 10.10 versioon 11.04 noin hmm... "geiksi"?
<teamahma> Mayza suosittelen päivittämään suoraan 12.04 LTS versioon. Varmaankin tarkoitat tuota Unityä, minkä vuoksi tuon graafisen ympäristön käyttölogiikka on erilainen kuin Gnomessa.
<Mayza> Hmm joo kait
<Mayza> Kun Ubuntu 10.04 LTS etc muistuttaa pitkälti Windowsia mikä on paljon tutumpi työympäristö... Niin Ubuntu 11 (ja kuvat 12.04:stä) muistutti pirusti mac käyttiksiä... Niin se vaan oli jotenkin... gei :D
<teamahma> Tosiaan, suosittelisin 12.04 asennusta, jota käyttelet huoletta seuraavat 5vuotta. Luultavasti saat ladattua siihen gnomen ohjelmalähteistä ja sitten kirjaudut ulos ja valitset käytettäväksi Gnomea. (Ainiin, siinä 11.04 voit uloskirjautumalla vaihtaa siihen Gnomeen)
<Mkaysi> Ja jos et pidä siitä "klassiseesta gnomesta", http://mate-desktop.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7MoylH -> MATE | The traditional desktop environment
<Mayza> Ja mitä nyt tietokonealaa opiskellu ja töissä (työssäoppimassa toistaiseksi "vain") niin tosta muutoksesta ei ole kauheasti tykätty, niin onko joku syy miksi 11.04 ja 12.04 ulkoasut on oletuksena sitt tommosia nykyää? Pitänee vaihtaa kaikk mahdolliset sitt Gnomeen, niin voi sitten hyvällä omallatunnolla suositella yhä noita.
<teamahma> Mutta muistaakseni se 11.04 Gnome on uudempi ja erilaisempi. ( muistaakseni mielestäni huonompi, tosin en sitä ole paljoa edes kokeillut kun totuttelin Unityyn)
<Mkaysi> "Se sopii paremmin kaikille laitteille"
<Mayza> Hmm... kosketuslaitteitako meinataan vai lol wut?
<Mkaysi> Gnome on aika samannäköinen, kuin Ubuntu ja "Klassinen GNOME" on myös erinäköinen.
<Mkaysi> Jos haluaa vanhan kaltaisen GNOMEn, niin kannattaa asentaa MATE, jonka mainitsin äsken.
 * Mkaysi llä ei ole aavistustakaan millä laitteilla muka toimii paremmin.
<Mayza> Ja ehkä olen penseä otus, mutta tykkään ehkä liikaa Wintoosista (kasvanut näihin ja uusi pelottaa tjsp?) niin Ubuntu on pitkälti vaan rinnalle asennettuna mihin eksyy ehkä laittoman harvoin...
<Mayza> Ja ilmaisin vaan tuolla kysymyksellä yleistä näkökantaa mikä noista systeemeistä on noussu miun kuuluviin, joka on suhteellisen kattava ainakin "normaali tietokoneen käyttäjien" keskuudessa.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-28
<pesasa> Ja ainahan on mahdollisuus käyttää KDE-työpöytää, jos Unityt ja Gnomet ei kiinnosta. (Tai jotain muuta itselle sopivampaa.)
<Cheery> sain justiinsa viestin kaverilta notify-palkkiin, mutta mikään ei kerro mistä päin se tuli
<Cheery> ei mitään helvetin tietoa missään
<tale> Cheery: Siistimpää kieltä, ole hyvä.
<RuotsinJuha> Miks te ihmisltä kysytte vastauksia, kysykää taivaan isältä vastauksia. Se on Puhdasta. Jeesus on Herra
<anacron> :-D
<skfin> Tää ruotsinjuha on kyl random
<Tm_T> olisikin random /:
<Zeke> mitkäs oli ne loitsut joilla medibuntu taiotaan tähän uusinpaan buntuun?
<Zakezu> miten 12.04:ssa voi resetoida rytmilaatikon kirjaston?
<Zakezu> yritin ottaa käyttöön ku tuo tauoton soitto oli saatu vihdoin toimimaan mutta samalla sekunnilla kun ensimmäisen kerran rhythmboxin käynnisti se lisäsi kirjastoon jokaisen biisin mitä isän äidin veljen siskon kaiman lanko on ikinä kuunnellut tai koneellaan omistanut
<Zeke> Mun mielestä se lisää sinne listoille automaattisesti kaikki mitä löytyy kotikansion musiikkikansiosta.
<Zakezu> sen saa tuolta asetuksista poijjes
<crope> eiks se oo banshee nykysten
<crope> ite kyllä tykkäsin rytmilaatikosta, tuo bansee ollu karsee
<Zakezu> mutta eipä huolta, ongelma ratkes poistamalla yks tiedosto joka piti sisällään ton kirjastoinformaation
<Zeke> itse hyppäsin suoraan lucidista, joten ei ole tarvinnut tuota bansheeta käyttää :)
<shanttu> Hetki tuli rytmilootaa käytettyä, mutta oli pari puutetta. Clementine hoitaa kaiken
<Zeke> Tämän hypyn takia tämä unity onkin vielä uutta ja ihmeellistä... Eiköhän se tässä seuraavien vuosien aikana tule tutuksi.
<crope> onks se taas rytmilaatikko?
<Zeke> joo
<crope> mitäh hemmettiä ne pelleilee, taitaa joku vetää muutaki ku pulkkaa
<crope> vaihdetaan kerran vuodessa soittimesta toiseen
<Zeke> Veikkaan, että tekivät pienen kokeilun siitä miten banshee toimii, mutta eivät olleet tyytyväisiä ja palasivat tuttuun ja turvalliseen.
<crope> eihän tossa oo mitään järkee
<shanttu> Zeke, niin siinä muistaakseni tosiaan kävi
<mjr> onhan siinä järkeä jos totesivat että vaihto oli virhe. En ota siihen kantaa, en ole bansheeta käyttänyt.
<Zeke> ja parempihan se on, että myöntävät virheet kuin jatkaisivat jääräpäisesti niiden toteuttamista.
<crope> fedorassa ollu kokoajan rytmilaatikko
<Zakezu> imo bansheella ja rytmilootalla ei nyt niin paljon oo eroa, raivostutti vaan että sama ominaisuus mikä muissa käyttöjärjestelmissä on ollu itsestäänselvyys jo vuosikymmenen ei ubuntussa onnistunu ollenkaan
<Zakezu> mutta nytpä on sekin korjattu
<Zeke> Itse kun käytän pelkkää lts-versiota, niin onhan tässäkin tuo rytmiloota ollut.
<crope> näyttäs tuo Banshee edelleen olevan tuossa läppärissä, mutta sen ymmärtää sikäli että asensin vaan päivityksen enkä kokonaan uudestaan
<crope> saako tuollasen päivitetyn ubuntun jollain loitsulla poistaan kaikki roskat mitä on vanhasta asennuskesta, siten että se ois vaan defaultti asennus
<Zeke> abracadabra
<Zeke> seonmoro
<tale> crope: Se on aika vaikeaa. Voit toki itse valita poistettavat sovellukset ja asentaa tilalle jotain muuta, mutta automaattiseti ei saa samaa kuin uudessa 12.04 asennuksessa.
<Echramath> Onpas buginen esitys lts:ksi.
<Echramath> Hiirikin pysähtelee.
<Sinaputki> päivitin juuri 12.04:ään ja haluaisin kysyä muutaman asian.
<Sinaputki> eli, akun tila ei näy enää yläpalkissa. mitenköhän sen saisi näkymään?
<Sinaputki> alt+tab systeemi ei toimi, kun yrittää vaihdella eri ikkunoiden välillä.
<tale> Sinaputki: Lisää yläpalkkiin se sovellus joka näyttää akun varausta.
<Sinaputki> yläpalkki ei reagoi mitenkään oikealla korvalla klikkaukseen.
<tale> Sinaputki: Latausmittari lienee nimeltään.
<tale> Sinaputki: Jaa, sitten en tiedä miten se lisätään.
<Sinaputki> jos joku osaisi neuvoa, miten nuo palkit voisi "bootata" tai rakentaa alusta alkaen uudelleen, niin olisin kiitollinen.
<Sinaputki> ja lisäksi kaipaisin neuvoja, miten nämä ikkunoiden avaus- ja sulkemisefektit saisi pois päältä
<gildean> ccsm:llä varmaan onnistuu, mutta sillä rikkoo unityn muuten aika helposti
<gildean> eli compizconfig-settings-managerilla
<gildean> unity saa resetoitua jos painaa alt+f2 ja ajaa komennon unity --reset
<Sinaputki> mikäs unity on tarkalleen. ilmeisesti ubuntussa on vakiona tämä tablettimainen systeemi, jossa vasemmalla on isoja kuvakkeita, mutta minä sain jotenkin palautettua sen vanhan systeemin, missä on vaan palkit ylä- ja alalaidoissa.
<gildean> ah, eli käytät sitä gnome classiccia
<gildean> siitä en osaakkaan sitten sanoa
<gildean> nykyään unityn ikoneitten kokoa voi myös vaihtaa suoraan ulkoasu-valikosta, ei tarvi käyttää ubuntu tweakkia tjsp.
<Sinaputki> saako unityyn ihan perus sovellus- ja sijaintivalikot jotenkin, vai pitääkö kaikki etsiä sillä hakusysteemillä tai sitten laittaa kuvakkeiksi sinne vasemmalle?
<gildean> saa siihen niitä valikoitakin
<gildean> jossain näin just artikkelin asiasta
<gildean> oisko ollu omg ubuntussa
<Sinaputki> onko se miten raskas ja vakaanykyään? joskus kun koitin, niin se oli ihan järkyttävä
<gildean> hyvin toimii
<gildean> ja paljon nopeemmin myös
<OnHaLT> hi all
<OnHaLT> i want to install ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04  i have both live cd's but having problem and i could use any help and i am new to linux
<OnHaLT> anyone awake ?
<re-G> .
<OnHaLT> thank you
<Echramath> ok
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-29
<squidbuds> hello
<torde_> huomenia
<tale> Sunnuntaipäivää vaan.
<torde_> onkos tota oikeeta javaa enää mitenkään järkevästi mahdollista saada asennettua
<torde_> precisen päivitys näköjään poisti pluginin joka paikasta
<torde_> näköjään se binääri on vielä
<tale> torde_: Googlettamalla löytynee ohjetta, mutta kuulemma hankalaa se on.
<torde_> :(
<torde_> pitäsköhän sitä taas sit kokeilla sitä open source versiota
<torde_> jaha, joku oli paketoinu ton valmiiksi nätisti
<torde_> kylläpä internet on taas ihana
<HiskiBoy> test.net
<shanttu> ei lähde dvd pyörimään. dmesg ei sano mitään. libdvdread4 asennettu.
<Mkaysi> Onko libdvdcss2 asennettuna?
<shanttu> Mkaysi, on kyllä.
<shanttu> Miten ei dmesg näytä mitään kun laittaa levyn, ihmetteln
<shanttu> onkohan asemassa vikaa kun ei audio-levyyynkään reagoi
<shanttu> josko pitkästä aikaa boottaus windowsiin.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Ubuntu_12.04
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/eqvUay -> 2x18 Ubuntu 12.04 - Viikon VALO #70 | Viikon VALO
<Zeke> mitä olen netistä lukenut arvosteluja, niin kovasti tuota uusinta buntua on ainakin kehuttu. syystäkin, sillä tää on oikeasti hyvä.
<gildean> ensimmäinen ubuntu unityllä joka toimii suoraan pakasta hyvin, imo
<gildean> nattyssa ja oneiricissa oli molemmissa jotain pikkuvikaa tai vaati säätöä
<Zeke> jaa-a. itselläni ei ollut unitystä kokemusta ennen tätä versiota, sillä pysyttelen näissä lts-versioissa.  ja kun en jaksa virtuaalimasiinallakaan leikkiä, niin on sitten jäänyt nämä välivaiheet kokonaan testaamatta.
<pesasa> Toimiikos tuossa Unityssä virtuaalityöpöydät jotenkin?
<pesasa> Se workspaces näyttäisi näyttävän vaan kaikki avoimet ohjelmat.
<pesasa> Vai onko siinä oletuksena vaan yksi ja voi ehkä lisätä jostain asetuksista.
<heikki> ctrl+alt+nuoli
<heikki> liikkuu virtuaalityöpöytien välillä
<gildean> kyl mulla ainakin oli vakiona neljä workspacea ja napista tulee kaikki näkyville
<gildean> windowsnappi+s pitäs tehä sama kun sen napin
<gildean> toi tipsi-sivu on aika kätevä muuten
<gildean> eli kun painaa windows-näppäimen pohjaan niin se tulee näkyviin
<re-G> toimiikos moonlight nykyää katsomossa
<Zeke> ei kunnolla.
<re-G> yläri
<re-G> +l
<Zeke> itse käytän katsomoa siten, että klikkaan siinä onhjelman päällä hiiren oikealla ja kopioin osoitteen. sen jälkeen sitten päätteeseen vlc ja se kopioitu osoite, niin näkyy.
<re-G> Zeke: kits
<skfin> Kokeilen kääntää moonlightiä, josko toimisi
<skfin> gitistä
<skfin> Kiinnostaisi että toimisiko maksulliset ohjelmat
<Myrtti> hehheh.
<Myrtti> a) Microsoft on itse lopettelemassa Silverlightin kehittämisen käsittääkseni, koska HTML5
<skfin> Nomut katsomo onkin mitä on
<Myrtti> b) Microsoft ei koskaan paljastanut DRM-rajapintojaan niin että se olisi voitu implementoida Moonlightissa
<skfin> Moonlightiin voi asentaa MS: media packin
<Myrtti> c) Moonlight itsessään on kuollut, koska b) ja Mono-kehityksen eriyttäminen Novell/SuSE-kuvioista omaksi yhtiökseen
<Myrtti> jos siihen voi asentaa MS media packin niin se on kokonaan mulle uutta, URL?
<Zeke> mItä maksullista ohjelmaa olet vailla?
<skfin> Myrtti: Selaimessa rightclick lisäosa-alueeseen -> Moonlight Settings -> Playback -> Install Microsoft Media Pack
<Myrtti> jännää
<skfin> Novell ja MS teki sopimuksen siitä, afaik ainakin jossain vaiheessa katsomon drm-suojattua kamaa on pystynyt moonlightillä katsomaan
<skfin> Nyt katsomo ei toimi moonlightillä kun se tunnistautuu vääräksi silverlightiksi
<Zeke> eiköhän ihminen pärjää tarvittaessa jopa ilman maikkarin katsomoa
<gildean> eipä oo tähän mennessä vielä tarvinnu käyttää
<gildean> edes windows-koneilla
<tumppu> ennen tartti top gearin kattomiseen
<tumppu> mut kun top gear siiry maxille ja tilalle tuli top gear USA ei oo ollu tarvetta
<skfin> Katsomossa on muuten silverlight-playerillä toimiva ohjevideo siitä kuinka silverlight asennetaan
<tale> skfin: Hienoa, hyvä tietää että palvelu pelaa ja Catch 22 voimissaan.
<Zeke> yks asia tuossa rytmilootassa häiritsee. kun mä laitan esim tupla cd:ssä sen kakkoslevyn koneeseen, niin se kaivaa esiin ykköslevyn tiedot. on ihan sama kumpaa levyä käyttää, sillä aina ne ykköslevyn tiedot tulevat sinne valikkoihin.
<Zeke> ja tuo asia on tarkastettu useamman tupl cd:n kautta...
<pesasa> Ei ainakaan live-cd:n Unityssä taida olla kuin yksi workspace. Onko tuolla joku paikka, josta sitä saa säädettyä?
<tale> Saako Finnish Remixin jotenkin ladattua Torrenttina?
<gildean> pesasa: vakiona ei taida olla mitään ohjelmaa sen säätämiseen, mutta usc:stä löytyy suoraan mm. ubuntu tweak ja compizconfig-settings-manager jolla sitä voi säätää
<Nakkel> HP 6735b läppäri, miksi ruutu dimmataan ku lykkää powerin kiinni ja kirkastuu kun siirrytään akkua käyttämään?
<Nakkel> Uunestuore 12.04 siis, 11.10:llä en huomannut vastaavaa.
<tale> Nakkel: Juku komponentti toimii päinvastoin kuin pitäisi. Varmaan korjataan jossain päivityksessä.
<pesasa> Kaveri kyselee, onko Ubuntulle jotain Instagrammin tyylistä ohjelmaa. Ilmeisesti pitäisi osata tehdä erilaisia efektejä kuville.
<pesasa> Cheese nyt osaa jotain efektejä webbikameran kuvalle tehdä, mutta entä olemassa oleville.
<pesasa> Gimp nyt toki tekee mitä vaan, mutta on tähän käyttöön mielestäni vähän tykki kärpästä vastaan.
<Myrtti> pesasa: chromium kikkareita. Ja ainahan voi yrittää skriptailla vaikka imagemagicistä jotain
<pesasa> Juu, skriptata voi, mutta tää oli nyt sille kaverille. :-)
<pesasa> Hassua, miten aina joutuu arvailemaan, miten imagemagick kirjoitetaan. Se on varmaan tuo k tuolla lopussa, kun hämää.
<paww> mäkään en ole vuosien mittaan oppinut tuota kirjoittamaan
<paww> http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/12/fotoxx-simple-lightweight-photo-editor.html maybe
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3lonOM -> Fotoxx - Simple, Lightweight Photo Editor for Linux | Tech Drive-in
<paww> eihän toi nyt mikään instagram-klooni ole. Vähän laiha speksi tuo.
<pesasa> Joo. Sitten on näitä webbipalveluita: http://www.befunky.com
<Myrtti> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ehcibdjmpjlekgjhepbfmenfppliikcj?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sjva25 -> Chrome Web Store - Pixlr-o-matic
<pesasa> Mielestäni hiukan hassuja nuo "Chrome-sovellukset", jotka ovat oikeastaan vain kirjanmerkkilinkkejä jollekin sivustolle.
<pesasa> Tietty siinä mielessä ihan hyviä, että toimivat muillakin selaimilla.
<orava> mulla joka aamu joku ohjelma vetää cpu käytön korkeaksi hetkeksi jonka seurauksena herään tuulettimien ääneen... Saankohan jotenkin selville mikä aiheuttaa tuon hetkellisen kuorman? Graaffista puolta ei ole käytössä
<orava> ja tämä siis tapahtuu joka aamu samaan kellonaikaan
<jaywink> orava, sammuta tietokone yöksi - säästyy sähköäkin ja nukkuu paremmin ;)
<Myrtti> ainahan sitä voisi laittaa jonkun lokitusskriptin croniin joka pöräyttää ps axun tai jotain lokitiedostoon tietyn aikajakson ja sitten kuolee
<Myrtti> tosin epäilen että syyllinen itsessään on joku ajastettu kikkare
<orava> jaywink: serverinä toimii. pitää yrittää googlailla jotain apuohjelmaa joka ottaisi noita logitietoja sitten
<pesasa> Tai katsoa, mitä tehtäviä sille cronille on annettu.
<orava> pesasa: en ole croniin laittanut mitään muuta kuin dynaamisen dns päivittämisen
<jaywink> jaha 12.04 kohta päivittynyt pöytäkoneelle. saa nähdä miten kävi, kerran hyytyi dpkg johonkin cachen korruptoitumiseen mutta sen siivoamisen jälkeen mennyt hyvin loppuun :P
<pesasa> orava: Kannattaa varmaan aloittaa tutkailu /etc/cron.daily/:n sisällöstä. Nuo kun ainakin mulla näköjään ajetaan päivittäin kello 6:25.
<anger> Tekisi mieli myös vinkata oravaa, että servereitä saa nykyään varsin pienin kustannuksin, eli ei välttämättä ole hirveästi ideaa pyörittää omaa
<anger> Varsinkin jos sen takia menee yöunet
<orava> heh :)
<anger> Esim kapsi.fi
<orava> oma on aina oma :)
<anger> No kuten haluat
<Myrtti> no kapsi ei kyl dedikoituja tarjoa, ja on niitäkin käyttötapauksia joihin ei kapsi käy
<anger> On, mutta sitten on muita jotka tarjoaa
<orava> itselläni pyörii venttiservua yms, en tiedä onnistuuko kapsissa?
<anger> Ei kaupalliseen käyttöön ok
<Myrtti> nimim. itse sattuneesta syystä siirsin oman irssini erittäin pienelle ja vähävirtaiselle purkille joka pörrää sohvan alla
<Myrtti> pois kapsilta
<anger> Softat voi toki aiheuttaa rajotuksia, mutta hyvin tonne saa asennettua kaikenlaista
<orava> mites nään milloin tuo cron daily suoritetaan ja miten voin vaihtaa ajan sille?
<anger>  /etc/crontab
<orava> dailyn kohdalla näyttäisi olevan 25 6 * * *
<orava> elikkäs 6:25 joka aamu?
<orava> vaihdoin nuo 6->12 toivottavasti nyt saa aamulla nukuttua
<orava> uptime jo 210 päivää, pitäisi varmaan pölyt joskus putsata tuosta pentium 4:sta
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-22
<elias_a> Mikäs hemmetti mahtaa olla kdeedu-pakettia vastaavan lokalisointipaketin nimi Ubuntussa?
<elias_a> kdeedu-niminen paketti kyllä löytyy ja se asentaa tauhkat, mutta lokalisointi jää puuttumaan.
<elias_a> language-pack-kde-fi - löytyihän se :D
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-23
<pokkos> miten saan terminaaliin suomi-lokalisaation ? LANG ja LANGUAGE lähinnä
<pokkos>  /var/lib/locales/supported.d on vaan en ja local tiedostot
<Tm_T> pokkos: asenna "language-pack-fi-base" ainakin
<pokkos> thanks Tm_T
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-24
<elias_a> Joensuun seutukirjastossa olisi Linux-osaajalle töitä: http://193.65.112.188:8090/display/AK/Programmers%2C+look+here
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iTmH4z -> Programmers, look here - Avoin Kirjasto - Confluence
<tale> Miten CD:ltä asennettu 12.04, joka on englanninkielinen, saadaan suomenkieliseksi? Kieliasetuksista jo vaihdoin Suomi ensimmäiseksi, mutta valikot ja Firefox on yhä englantia.
<gildean> tale: language supportista pitää käydä asentamassa suomenkielen paketit
<tale> gildean: Ne se tosiaan asensi, edellä kuvatulla lopputuloksella.
<gildean> siinä yläpuolella lukee "language for menus and windows"
<tale> gildean: Onko tuosta ohje kirjoitettuna jossain?
<gildean> googlella tuli kuvallinen ohje 10.04:ään, mutta näyttäs ihan samalta kun 12.04:ssä
<gildean> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/acEqYm -> Change the User Interface Language in Ubuntu
<tale> gildean: Kiitos.
<tale> Tuossa "Language for menus and windows" kohdassa on Suomi ylimpänä.
<tale> Ja on käynnistetty kone uudelleen muutoksen jälkeen.
<gildean> humm, jostain muualla lienee joku asetus joka jyrää ton
<gildean> http://askubuntu.com/questions/152066/how-can-i-change-the-system-language-to-german-even-if-the-system-wont-change
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gi6v2A -> 12.04 - How can I change the system language to German - even if the system won't change the language - Ask Ubuntu
<Echramath> On tää ny kanssa.
<Echramath> Käynnistin xfce4, näppis ei tehnyt mitään, en osannut hiirellä käynnistää ikkunamankelia.
<Echramath> Lopulta menin virtuaalikonsolilla xfcen conffeihin ja kattelin, että en välttämättä kokeile kirjoittaa launcheria tyhjästä mutta bastardisoin gimpin kuvakkeen käynnistämään xfwm4:n.
<Iltsu> on kyl hauskoi noi it-alan työpaikkailmotukset
<Iltsu> pitää osata iha sikana kaikkee erilaist
<elias_a> Iltsu: Kuten esimerkiksi viestiä ymmärrettävästi ja vielä kahdella eri kielellä :D
<Iltsu> ja sen lisäks koodaa ASM, PHP, C++, Perl, Python, Java
<Iltsu> ympäristöin tarvii osata vaan Windows, Linux, FreeBSD, reikäkorttikoneet ja ne tietsikat mitä käytettii ekoil avaruuslennoil
<elias_a> No eiks toi nyt ole nörtille helpompaa kuin se ymmärrettävä kahdella kielellä viestiminen?
<elias_a> Auta armias jos otettais puolet tosta teknisestä töhkästä pois ja lisättäis vielä ruotsin kielen taito...
<elias_a> Siitähän se vasta hellasäröpurkaus alkaisi... :D
<Iltsu> plussaa jos osaat GKK, EIA, MMC, DDA, DDR, SDP, KRP ja oot harrastanu tietokoneen kolvaamist ite kasaan KÄSIN
<Iltsu> nojoo:D
<elias_a> Iltsu: No mä olen kolvannut käsin kasaan ja osaan sen ruotsin. MIstäs sitten puhutaan?
<Iltsu> en tiiä
<Iltsu> :D
<gildean> noi kielivaatimukset on usein aika massiivisia
<gildean> joku yhdistelmä c/c++, java, ruby, python, php, javascript
<gildean> ei oo ihan hirveesti ihmisiä jolta löytyis kunnollinen osaaminen niihin kaikkiin
<puhuri> ylläpitohommissa yleensä kai riittää että osaa tulkita ja tehdä muutoksia eri kielillä tehtyihin ohjelmiin. nim. tänään siivonnut php-vaikutteista perl-koodia
<czr> pitää osata kolvata käsin kone. ilman lyijypohjaista tinaa! boom.
<czr> suurin osa vaatimuslistoista lähtenee siitä et hommasta on poistunu kaveri ja sen tilalle etsitään jotain. loput taas tulee "toivelistoista" ihmisiltä jotka hakee uutta tyyppiä. jos hr-putkessa on yhtään päteviä ihmisiä jotka tietää mitä tekee niin ei se ole hirveän iso ongelma yleensä jos ne tärkeimmät asiat osaa
<thaurwylth> Eikö se ole varsinkin teknologiateollisuuden firmoissa ihan tyypillinen systeemi, että täyttämällä murto-osankin vaatimuksista voi olla hyvät sänssit itse asiassa saada paikka?
<woltage> tietää kaikesta vähän niin bueno.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-25
<puhuri> onkos kukaan törmännyt siihen, että networkmanager hukkaa 3g-yhteyksien määritykset ja yhteyttä muodostaessa haluuaa ruveta määrittelemään mobiliasetusta uudellee (valitse maa, operaattori,...)
<puhuri> ja sitten yhteys muodostuu. Lopputuloksena oli sitten aika hyvä läjä "Elisa Oletus"-verkkoasetuksia kun meni verkkoasetuksista katsomaan
<puhuri> kiertotie ratkaisulle sitten oli sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Elisa\ Oletus
<puhuri> kyseessä siis koneen sisäinen (usb-liitäntäisenä näkyvä) kortti
<puhuri> Bus 002 Device 042: ID 413c:8147 Dell Computer Corp. F3507g Mobile Broadband Module
<thaurwylth> Vastaavat ropleemit ovat tuttuja. En valitettavasti osaa yhtään auttaa itse asian kanssa.
<Kilpuri> mikä ropleema?
<thaurwylth> Puhuri klo 9.24. Mihin tuo mainostettu kanavan loki muuten menee?
<elias_a> thaurwylth: Ahdistaako? :D
<thaurwylth> En tajua kysymystä.
<elias_a> thaurwylth: No kun 09:24 ei puhuttu mistään kanavan lokeista. :P
<thaurwylth> Sherlock päättelisi tällä tavalla: Kilpuri liittyy kanavalle. Kilpuri kysyy jotakin. Vastaus liittyy asiaan, jonka aikaleima on ennen Kilpurin liittymistä. Sitten puhutaan kanavan lokikäytännöstä. Näillä kaikilla täytyy olla jokin mystinen yhteys.
<Tm_T> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/25/%23ubuntu-fi.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZLWJ4X -> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/25/#ubuntu-fi.txt
<thaurwylth> Wuhú!
<elias_a> No - ahdistaako?
<Tm_T> elias_a: noniin
<pokkos> lasketaanko load averaget aina corejen mukaan ? eli threadien määrällä ei ole merkitystä ??
<pokkos> http://ark.intel.com/products/49491 | ksysguard ilmoittaa corejen määräksi 2 vaikka on vain 1 core ja 2 threadia
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/oUWb62 -> ARK | Intel® Atom™ processor N455 (512K Cache, 1.66 GHz)
<pokkos> onko sitten load average 2.0 ns max value vai onko 1 jo max
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/46348b71a72a2c634280031ca16e7634
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/M4vFI0 -> 46348b71a72a2c634280031ca16e7634.png
<Kilpuri> Liittykö toi mitenkään asiaan, minulla on 4 ydintä ja toi näyttää 8 säiettä.
<pokkos> sitä täss pohditaankin
<pokkos> onko se load average hyvä vielä ennen 8 jos on 8säiettä vai menee corejen mukaan 1core=1.0 eli 4 sais olla load-average at max
<Kilpuri> Noi on niin hienoja asioita, että en ymmärrä. Käsittääkseni toi riippuu prossusta, siis prossu itsessään tekee sillein, että hyvä tulee.
<Kilpuri> on hyper thearingia yms. (ei liity kyllä säikeisiin, mutta onhan niitä "arkkitehtuureja")
<gildean> load avg. lasketaan aina samalla lailla, ja jokanen core on core vaikka se ois vaan pseudocore
<gildean> eli jos sulla on 8 ydintä näkyvissä järjestelmälle, niin sillon load avg. 8 meinaa että kaikki coret on täysillä käytössä
<gildean> sen yli, niin prosessit joutuu odottelemaan vuoroaan
<Kilpuri> just tota minä meinasin. prossu tekee mitä tekee näittäää ne säikeet ytiminä. ei se käyttöjärjestelmä voi muuta tehdä, kuin uskoa sitä prossua.
<mjr> olen ymmärtänyt että (nykyään?) sais myös tiedon siitä että mitkä on hypecoreja, mutta evt
<mjr> ja kyllähän noi käytännössä tiedetään paitsi aivan uusimmista malleista jos vaan halutaan tietää
<gildean> pokkos: käytä htop:ia jos haluut nähä nätisti loadit terminaalista
<gildean> tai paina topissa ykköstä, niin pitäs näyttää erikseen ytimet
<gildean> sen lisäks sitä yhen minuutin keskiarvoa ei kannata hirveesti tuijotella, se pomppii aika paljon yleensä
<gildean> esim. tossa on tommonen pieni monitoriohjelma minkä kirjotin, pyörimässä amazoilla palvelimessa jossa on muistaakseni 32 ydintä: http://serverinfo.nodester.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sNC5z7 -> ServerInfo
<gildean> näkee hyvin miten minuutin keskiarvo käy aika paljon edestakasin
<Iltsu> hyvän näkönen käppyrä tulee kyl
<gildean> Iltsu: jeh, jaksoin nyt jopa tehä yhen päivityksen tohon mikä on pitäny tehä jo pitempään, ja julkasin npm:ään
<gildean> eli sen voi asennella sieltä komennolla: npm install serverinfo -g
<gildean> jos siis löytyy node.js ja npm koneelta
<Iltsu> tunkataas
<Iltsu> eka kyl varmaa tarvii heittää toi nodejs
<Iltsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600772/
<Iltsu> :(
<gildean> juuh, ei toimi alta 0.8:n
<gildean> pistä: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chris-lea/node.js
<gildean> sitten sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gildean> niin saat ton 0.10.jotain version
<gildean> 0.6 on huomattavan vanha, node.js kehittyy aika vauhdilla
<gildean> tai no, pitäs ton kyllä toimia 0.6:llakin, vaihetaas se vaatimus
<Iltsu> jopas on kummaa, miksei mun lighttpd:llä oo konffii :D
<gildean> noni, nyt pitäs toimia 0.6 myös
<gildean> se käynnistyy komennolla serverinfo
<gildean> perään voi laittaa halutessaan portin, jos sen jättää pois niin käynnistyy portissa 20000
<Iltsu> jaanii onks se samalla httpd ite
<Iltsu> how cool is that
<gildean> kyl
<gildean> pistin tohon uusimpaan versioon connectin http-serveriks, mutta sekin käyttää ihan tota node coren http-moduulia
<gildean> sen pitäs pystyä tarjoilemaan toi sivu jollekkin parilletuhannelle samanaikaselle käyttäjälle
<gildean> yhellä prosessilla siis
<Iltsu> pitäskö ton tulostaa konsolii jotaa?
<gildean> joka on singlethreadaava
<gildean> ei
<gildean> voit pistää serverinfo &
<gildean> niin sitten se jää taustalle
<gildean> en halunnu mitään turhia lokituksia siihen
<Iltsu> uuuh
<Iltsu> http://www.iltanet.fi:20000
<gildean> hienosti näyttäis toimivan
<Iltsu> joo
<Iltsu> oli vähä turhan pikane säätö
<Iltsu> viel ois 20 minsaa luppoaikaa
<gildean> voit käyttää sen vaikka tutustumalla ton ohjelman lähdekoodiin: https://github.com/gildean/ServerInfo
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QSFvDl -> gildean/ServerInfo · GitHub
<gildean> sitä ei oo paljon, ja kaikki javascriptiä
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS & Ubuntu 13.04 http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ , esittely http://is.gd/vcbPA7 | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | toimintaa #ubuntu-fi-tiimit | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<Mirv> satuin huomaamaan että postilaatikkoon kolahti 13.04:n julkaisuilmoitus :)
<Mirv> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-April/000171.html
<Iltsu> gildean, en kyl puhu sanaakaa javascriptii
<gildean> Iltsu: no mut sittenhän on ihan hyvä hetki alkaa opettelemaan
<gildean> tuli tossa joku päivä vastaan tommonen ihan hauska saitti vasta-alkajille: http://www.jsdares.com/
<Fibubot> http://www.jsdares.com/ -> jsdares
<Iltsu> oon miettiny et vois olla iha hauskaa
<Iltsu> oon kelannu et vois raspista ja jollai 1-wire kyhäilmel tehä semmose joka mittailis lämpötiloi jne ni vähä tota serverinfoo muokkaamal sais varmaa aika kivan näköst käppyrää siit sitte
<Iltsu> vähä kivemman näköst ku jollai rrdtoolil
<gildean> jeh, mä käytin tossa sellasta kirjastoa kun morris.js ton käyrän piirtämiseen, se on aika simppeli ja tekee kyl ihan kivan näköstä käyrää tai muita diagrammeja
<Iltsu> joo tarvii pohtii
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-26
<remuz> mitenhän terminaalin hakemistojen taustaväriä vois muuttaa? .bashrc:ssä on määritelt LS_COLORS, mutta kun lisää siihen va di=2;4 niin muuttaa vain osaa hakemistoista
<remuz> LS_COLORS siis
<remuz> vaikuttaa näemmä vain hakemistoihin, joilla ei ole kirjoitusoikeutta muille käyttäjille
<inz> remuz, jos et vielä keksinyt, niin ow
<inz> remuz, ja jos käytät dircolors:ia, niin OTHER_WRITABLE
<remuz> inz: juu, just hoksasin.
<Uusavuton> Terve!
<sippis> hyvää iltaa
<Uusavuton> Yhtään Lubuntun kanssa tapellutta ja mieluiten voittoon päätynyttä henkilöä paikalla?
<sippis> minkäslainen tappelu kyseessä?
<Uusavuton> WIne browser
<elias_a> Uusavuton: Nimimerkki lupaa hyvää :D
<sippis> meinaako se viedä sun naisen vai ryhtyikö vaan epämukavaksi?
<elias_a> Uusavuton: Anna tulla vain!
<Uusavuton> Kyll
<Uusavuton> suunilleen
<Uusavuton> oottakaas että kerkeän tiivistää kysymyksen ja selostuksen samaan viestiin
<elias_a> Joo - älä anna meidän häiritä :P
<sippis> ...kunhan hengaillaan täällä...
<Kilpuri> Kiinostus heräsi vaikka en Lubuntusta tiedäkkään mitään.
<Uusavuton> Latasin tästä osoitteesta tuob 32bittisille koneille tarkoitetun paketin http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/ehoover_compholio_netflix/quantal/main/base/wine-browser-installer, ja sloin asentamaan sitä, mutta asennus keskeytyi heti alkuunsa kun paketinasentaja herjasi ettei usemapaa paketinkäsiettely ohjelmaa saa olla päälekkäin. No minä nokkelana miehenä huomasin ettei minulla ole yhtään paketinkäsittelyohjlemaa pÃ
<Uusavuton> tä kaikki sammuisi
<Uusavuton> mutta eihän se tietenkään toiminut-
<Uusavuton> Eli A)TOimiiko WIne-browser Lubuntussa b) Miten asennan loppuun?
<tale> Uusavuton: Mitä se wine-browser tekee?
<Uusavuton> http://linux.fi/wiki/MTV3:n_Katsomo
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ktNWkN -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<Uusavuton> Kyllä
<Uusavuton> Paljonko normaalisti vastausajan pituus normaalisti on vaiko oliko Katsomo tabu?
<Kilpuri> Ei se tabu ole.
<Kilpuri> Jos olen oikein käsittänyt, niin kukaan ei muista / tiedä mikä noista ohjeista toimii, kun muuttelevat jatkuvasti noita systeemejä.
<tasata> Eikös Katsomo vaadi silverlightin?
<Kilpuri> Wine-browser on pätsätyn Winen avulla toimiva Firefoxia, Silverlightia ja Monoa hyödyntävä kokonaisuus. Näiden käyttämisellä onnistuu myös DRM-sisällön toisto.
<Kilpuri> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/etsi.html?cx=011221610743224203811%3Aqxdhwbdrkrm&cof=FORID%3A11&q=mtv3&sa=Hae
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/4vnBEe -> Haku - Ubuntu Suomi
<tasata> Katos vaan, tuollaisesta ennen kuullutkaan. Kaikkea sitä oppii :)
<Uusavuton> Mitä muuta eroa kuin työpöytä on lubuntulla ja ubuntulla
<mjr> eipä niillä juuri olennaista muuta
<tasata> Ei mitään
<mjr> oletussovellusvalikoima saattaa vähän olla eri sen työpöydän myötä, mutta kaikki samat _voi_ kyllä asentaa sit erikseen kuitenkin
<tasata> Hyvä pointti tuo
<mjr> ja lubuntu-desktop ja (oletus) ubuntu-desktop voivat olla yhtä aikaa asennettuna, sit voi sisäänkirjautuessa valita ympäristön. Tilaa tietysti syö molempien verran, siinä määrin kuin niissä on eri kamaa.
<Uusavuton> Tuo Netflix sovellus toimi Xubuntulla mutta pätki aivan järjettömästi
<mjr> jooh, se on aika iso säätö, ei omaa kokemusta
<mjr> netflix nyt vaan ei tue
<tasata> Olikos LXDE näitä black/flux/openbox jälkeläisiä?
<Thaurwylth> Onko Lubuntu kova sana nuhapumppuisessa kannettavassa?
<tasata> Se on niin suhteellista
<Kilpuri> Niin. minäkin haluaisin tietää, että onko se Lubuntu jotenkin huomattavan köykäinen.
<Uusavuton> Tässä odotellessa kokeilin noudattaa noita ohjeita jotka oli tuolla linuxwikissä, mutta homma pysähtyy sudo "apt-get install wine-browser-installer" komentoon
<Uusavuton> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tasata> On se paljon kevyempi kuin Unity tai Gnome jos nyt en ihan päin seiniä muista.
<tale> Uusavuton: Mitä tapahtui kun teit kuten tuo neuvoi?
<Uusavuton> komentorivi ilmoitti"E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Uusavuton> XD
<Thaurwylth> Tuossa on siis annettu komento, mitä pitäisi kokeilla seuraavaksi.
<Uusavuton> uusavuton D
<Uusavuton> No kokeilin tuota sudo dpkg--... komentoa ja meni kuin pitikin, mutta onkelmat jatkuvat seuraavassa vaiheessa kun laitan tämän "sudo cp /usr/bin/wine-browser /usr/bin/katsomo-desktop"
<Max`> meneeköhän ubuntu tällaseen http://panam.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/0000/Acer/Aspire1360/Aspire1360sp2.shtml
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OLdJNI -> Acer Support: Aspire 1360 Series Specifications
<Thaurwylth> Mikä se paska on, mikä loppuviimein hoitaa DEB-paketit, viralliselta nimeltään, siis tuo dpkg? Onko se jokin Debian Package Manager tai vastaava?
<tasata> Se on dpkg :)
<tasata> Mitä muuta väliä sillä on?
<Thaurwylth> Argh, taas näitä Unix-miesten hassutteluvaihtoehtonimiä.
<elias_a> Onhan niillä lyhenteillä historiansa
<tasata> On joo, ei siinä mitään. Ajattelin taas liian konkreettisesti että tarvitaanko tätä tietoa jonkin ongelman ratkaisuun.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Silloin kun markkinaosasto ei päätä että kaikki on winblows tai ouch-fuck niin tulee niitä erilaisia nimiä.
<Kilpuri> Max. väittäisin, että 99% varmuudella se Ubuntu menee tohon jos tossa on Giga muistia.
<tasata> Max`: Meneehän tuohon mikä vaan
<Thaurwylth> Minulla pyörii Ubuntu tämmöisessä VIA C7 -koneessa, joka on aika nuhainen. Muuta en osaa tuosta Aspiresta sanoa.
<elias_a> Eikös niitä maikkarin paskeita voinut katsella ihan VLC:lläkin?
<Thaurwylth> Semmoinen sivustohan on, missä on "benchmarkkeja" eri prossuille. Sieltähän voi verrata tuon Aspiren ja VIA C7 pisteitä.
<Uusavuton_> Hejjsa taas chatti sekos 20.57 kohdassa
<Max`> ok
<Kilpuri> [21:02]	elias_a	Eikös niitä maikkarin paskeita voinut katsella ihan VLC:lläkin?  <--joskus oli muinoin.
<Uusavuton_> sanottiinko sen jälkeen mtn ratkaisevaa
<elias_a> Mietin vain että olikohan toi Wine-viritys välttämätön.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta Unity / Gnome 3 on surkean hidasta tuossa. SSH-yhteys ulkoapäin on oikea tapa käyttää *hymy*.
<Kilpuri> Uusavuton_:  siinä välissä ei sanottu
<elias_a> Mihis se VLC:llä käyttäminen sitten loppui?
<Uusavuton_> pysyty launcyllä mutta se lakkasi toimimasta joulukuusa mulla
<Thaurwylth> Mutta jos tuo Lubuntu olisi kevyempi, niin voisi vittuillessaan kokeilla sitä itsekin tulevaisuudessa.
<Kilpuri> Minulla on launchy ja äsken just kokeilin...ei toimi
<elias_a> Uusavuton_: Hyvin mahdollista - ei kauheen usein tule netistä kateltua porvarikanavan skeidaa :P
<Thaurwylth> Niin onko se toiminut jossakin vaiheessa Silverlight-aikana? Siis VLC.
<Uusavuton_> Erittäin kevyt . Huomaa heti kun ennen pystyi pitämään 3 sovellusta päällekkäin (Xubu) mutta nyt on 5 eikä pätki lainkaan
<Thaurwylth> Woa!
<Uusavuton_> tosin ennen oli päällä 3 tehotesti
<Uusavuton_> ä
<Thaurwylth> Pitääpä testata.
<Uusavuton_> nyt kolme selainta..
<tasata> Thaurwylth: Kokeile ihan pelkkää Fluxboxia. Itse käyttänyt kohta 10 vuotta ja pois en vaihda
<Thaurwylth> Hnmm. Pitää miettiä.
<Thaurwylth> Minulla on yksi kaveri, joka on kova karvalakkimies, ja yritän aina vähän vältellä olemasta yhtä karvalakkinen.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Kyllä mä mielestäni olen niitä kattellut Silverlight-aikana. Voi kyllä olla hatara pääkin.
<Uusavuton_> Kuinka monella katsomo toimii oikeasti Ubunty,kubu,xubu tai lubuntussa?
<tasata> Ei tämä mulla tehoista ole kiinni, neliytimet ja muistia ihan tarpeeksi mutta jotenkin alkaa ahdistaa Gnomen sun muiden kanssa. Asiat on helppoja fluxin kanssa kun voi säätää vaan konffitiedostoja.
<elias_a> Eiks tämä resepti enää toimi: http://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/node/10586291
<elias_a> Pahoittelen kerettiläistä lähdettä :D
<tasata> elias_a: Syytä onkin :)
<Uusavuton_> Toimiiko tuolla myös DRM suojatut?
<elias_a> tasata: Seuraavaksi tunnustan, että olen osasyyllinen tuohon kompostiin.
<elias_a> Uusavuton_: EI tietoa. Testataanpa.
<Uusavuton_> Pääsin noissa ohjeissa pykälän eteenpäin kun asensin Firefoxin, mutta sitten pysähtyi gedit komennon olemattomuuteen.
<Uusavuton_> Mitä tuo gedit tekee?
<tale> Uusavuton_: Gedit on editori.
<elias_a> Uusavuton_: Sun täytyy asentaa se. Se on tekstieditori.
<tale> Uusavuton_: Tai joku muu tekstieditori. Komento editor pitäisi toimia aina.
<Uusavuton_> Alan vähitellen pitää tästä nimestä
<elias_a> Uusavuton_: Haluatko asentaa sen komentoriviltä vai graafisella kilkkeellä?
<Uusavuton_> asennan komentoriviltä noiden linuxwikin ohjeiden mukaan
<elias_a> Uusavuton_: Jaa niin - mikäs työpöytäympäristö siinä nyt olikaan?
<Uusavuton_> Lubuntu
<tasata> Riviltä on helpoin neuvoa
<elias_a> Uusavuton_: JOo - geditiä ei ole siellä sen takia, että se on periaatteessa toisen työpöytäympäristön softa.
<elias_a> Kyllä se siihen asentuu.
<elias_a> sudo apt-get install gedit
<Uusavuton_> asennan Sovellusvalikoimasta
<tasata> Ja tuo mukanaan 400 megaa Gnomen kilkkeitä :)
<Uusavuton_> eikait se haittaa?
<tasata> Ei, levytila on halpaa
<Uusavuton_> Jos tämä onnistuu niin lupaan etten ikinä vaihda nimeäni :D
<Uusavuton_> Mistä noita komentoja voi opetella?
<Uusavuton_> Wohoo! gedit aukaisi ikkunan ja pääsen etenemään
<tasata> Man sivut, google, bash-howto, jne
<tasata> Uusavuton_: Seuraavaksi sulla ei arvatenkaan ole oikeuksia tallentaa muutoksia tiedostoon...
<Uusavuton_> Sen osaan. Varmaan
<Uusavuton_> toivotaan
<Uusavuton_> Mitä natiivi meinaa=
<Uusavuton_> ?
<elias_a> Uusavuton_: No mun LInux-kone ei ihan suotta ole nimeltään Puusilmä :D
<elias_a> Uusavuton_: Missä yhteydessä?
<tasata> Uusavuton_: Missähän yhteydessä
<Uusavuton_> Lisäksi, jos haluat ajaa juuri "luomaasi" katsomo-desktopia Ubuntun natiivi-firefoxista launchyn avulla (ks. alla), poista seuraava kohta tiedostosta:
<Uusavuton_> tarvikohan launchyn=
<Uusavuton_> ?
<tasata> Mene tiedä? Selitä vielä kerran vanhalle mitä yrität tehdä.
<Uusavuton_> Aion asentaa http://linux.fi/wiki/MTV3:n_Katsomo
<Uusavuton_> ek s
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ktNWkN -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<tasata> Luen tuon nyt oikein ajatuksen kanssa
<Uusavuton_> ensimmäok
<Uusavuton_> http://linux.fi/wiki/MTV3:n_Katsomo
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ktNWkN -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<Uusavuton_> miksi fibubot laittaa tuon linkin?
<Thaurwylth> Jos se alkuperäinen linkki oli vaikka spriljaaaaardi riviä pitkä.
<tasata> Ei Herra Jessus mikä tämä viritys oikein on
<Thaurwylth> Ja lisäksi se paljastaa, onko sinne vaikka Goatse kätkettynä, tai ainakin sivun otsikon tasolla noin.
<tasata> elias_a: Toimiko ne Katsomon videot VLC:llä?
<Max`> eikös tuohon riittäny joskus pelkkä flash player?
<sippis> katsomo on toteutettu silverlightilla joten flash ei riitä sen katseluun
<elias_a> tasata: Katsomon logovideo tulee mutta ei muuta.
<elias_a> Max`: Ei oo koskaan toiminut flashilla.
<Max`> jaa
<tasata> Juu ei, Katsomo on aina vaatinut Silverlightin
<elias_a> Se taisi olla toisen niminen silloin ennen mäsäpasketta.
<tasata> No voi p*ska.
<tasata> Ei voi muistaa
<elias_a> Ne on vissiin maikkarilla ottaneet vähän nokkiinsa...
<Uusavuton_> Tuo killall epäilyttää
<elias_a> Ei se ole niin paha kuin miltä kuulostaa.
<elias_a> Täydennät vaan tabulaattorilla sen oikean prosessin nimen niin ei tule vahinkoja.
<Uusavuton_> Kill=tapa? all=kaikki? firefox.exe ohjelmat?
<elias_a> Juuri niin.
<sippis> vähän tähän liittyen; https://twitter.com/Maikkari/status/326678006645006337
<tasata> Koskahan moinen uroteko tapahtuisi. Tuskin koskaan
<sippis> kyllä se joskus, mikkisoftahan on ilmoittanut että ei jatka silverlightin kehittämistä
<Thaurwylth> Noooo, tilalle tulee kumminkin vain jokin uusi rönsmö.
<elias_a> VIimeksi maikkarin väkeä nähdessäni kysyin niiltä kovaan ääneen että milloin ne lopettaa asiakkadensa kiusaamisen ja mäsän kanssa huoraamisen.
<Kilpuri> ei kun koittavat saada sen HTML5 virityksen toimimaan noiden suojauksien kanssa, siis rikkovat sen femman.
<Uusavuton_> No koska kone ei suostunut kuin ilmoittamaan ettei voida avat killall firefox.exeä joten otin killallin pois ja nyt tämä rakkine asensi tuon halutun softan
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Se olisi hyvä juttu!
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Saataisiin mäsän softat levityskieltoon!
<Kilpuri> No olisivathan he voineet siirtyä siihen femmaan jos ei olisi tota DRM urpoilua.
<Kilpuri> äääneen tätä ei ole kukaan vielä sanonut, mutta näinhän se menee
<tasata> Youtube on femmaa täynnä, saisi olla muutkin palvelut
<elias_a> No onhan sen kaikki muut sanoneet ääneen.
<Kilpuri> En nyt muista, että mistä sen virallisen selityksen saa luettua.
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Virallisen "selityksen"? :D
<tasata> Jaa niin se sama selitys mikä oli Applella ensin kun laittoivat iTunesiin DRM:n :)
<Kilpuri> Siis sen missä MTV kertoo luopuvansa silverlightistä jostain syystä ja perustelee asiaa jotenkin. Ei mainitse mitään tosta femmasta, eikä siitä microsoftista...
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Ai ne on sellaisen jo kuitenkin sanoneet?
<elias_a> Ne ei ihan ilahtuneet varauksetta kun väänsin niille rautalangasta miten niitä on kusetettu. :P
<tasata> Perustelut olisi erittäin kiva kuulla tai mieluiten saada tulostimesta paperille
<Kilpuri> elias_a:  nyt saattoi olla sillein, että sekoitin tohon netflixiin
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Jahas - kiroilu jatkuu :P
<Kilpuri> http://www.itviikko.fi/uutiset/2013/04/16/netflixin-videot-hylkaavat-silverlightin/20135490/7
<Kilpuri> Vastaisivatkohan noi MTVllä jos kysyisi.
<elias_a> Kysy.
<elias_a> Sano että meitä malttamattomina odottavia on jonkinmoinen määrä.
<Kilpuri> Rakentelen huomenna s-postin.
<Max`> turha se drm.. aina sen jotenkin saa purettua jos haluaa
<elias_a> No ei se maikkarille ole.
<Kilpuri> Niin. eihän kyse ole siitä purkamisesta vaan siitä, että koittavat osoittaa jotenkin jotain..
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Sitä vois ajatella, että vastaliikkeenä listaisi kaikki MTV3:lla mainostavat firmat ja polkaisisi "Ensi viikolla en osta teiltä mitään, koska mainostitte maikkarilla!" -kampanjan.
<elias_a> Mitenköhän siihen reagoitaisiin?
<tasata> Hieno idea!
<Kilpuri> Joskus tuntuu sille, että piraattipuolueen irc-kanavalla puhutaan enemmän Linuxista / Ubuntusta, kuin täällä.
<tasata> Liittyykö DRM Linuxiin/Ubuntuun? Kai se liittyy
<Kilpuri> Öö...miten se kamppanja toteutettaisiin. Itse en usko noihin facebook villityksiin. Seuraavaksi pitäisi miettiä, että tapahtuisiko mitään jos lähettäisi niiden firmojen markkinointiosastolle suoraan viestiä
<elias_a> Kilpuri: No mä en edes käytä FB:a
<Kilpuri> [21:47]	tasata	Liittyykö DRM Linuxiin/Ubuntuun? Kai se liittyy   <--eikö me nyt just kiukutella siitä MTV /DRM yhdistelmästä.
<Kilpuri> elias_a:  en minäkään käytä FBtä
<elias_a> Pistetään ihan vaan joku Etherpad pystyyn ja sinne havainnot siitä, ketkä ovat mainostaneet ja joukkoistetaan niiden osoitteiden kerääminen.
<tasata> Juu, mutta meinasin kun sanoit että muualla on juttua enemmän Linuxista niin onhan sitä täälläkin
<elias_a> Kyllä sillä jonkin verran on merkitystä jos niitä maileja tulee äkkiä jonkin firmaan muutaman kymmenen päivässä.
<Kilpuri> tasata: on täällä ja siksihän tämä kanava on olemassa, tämä on vaan sen verran hiljaisempi, että melekein enemmän on toisessa.
<elias_a> Ja media tarttuu tuohon nopeasti.
<tasata> En mäkään FB:tä käytä, tili on kun exän kanssa piti halvalla jutella :)
<Uusavuton_> Sehän on hyvä niin saavat uusavuttomatkin apua
<elias_a> tasata: Meni tosi halvaksi jos on exä :D
<elias_a> Uusavuton_: Missäs menet nyt?
<tasata> elias_a: Hah
<Uusavuton_> Kävin syämässä välillä
<Uusavuton_> jatkan tuosta natiivikohdasta
<tasata> Mä taidan lähteä kohti baaria. Jatkoja kaikille...
<Uusavuton> Chormium kaatu :F
<Uusavuton> kaatuko tämä taas?
<Uusavuton> Miten saan Firefoxin suomenkielelle?
<elias_a> Uusavuton: onko muu käyttis suomeksi?
<Uusavuton> on ja chormekin oli
<Uusavuton> latasin sen suomipaketin
<elias_a> No sitten vaan FF:n valikoista asetuksista vaihtamaan.
<Uusavuton> Loppukiri jäljellä. Tein tuon käynnistimien ohjeen mukaan mutta minne sen pitäisi ilmestyä?
<elias_a> Meniskö ihan valikkoon?
<Uusavuton> mihin valikkoon
<Uusavuton> Eipä ole juuri vaihtoehtoja
<Uusavuton> mutta ei ole siellä missä kaiketi pitäisi
<Uusavuton> perun puheeni
<Uusavuton> vaihdan nimeni tästäeteenpäin "Puusilmä" ksi
<Uusavuton> Moro taas
<Uusavuton> Videot eivät lähde pyörimään..
<elias_a> Mites mä nyt osaisin auttaa sua...
<elias_a> Jaa - se meni jo.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-27
<gildean> Iltsu: ootkos mestoilla?
<gildean> Iltsu: bongasin vaan että kun vaihdoin tohon serverinfoon ton websocket-kirjaston, niin se kirjasto vuotaa socketteja, vaihdoin takas vanhempaan kirjastoon joka ei niin tee
<gildean> voit päivittää sen joko asentamalla päälle uusiks, tai komentamalla npm update -g
<gildean> jälkimmäinen ei välttämättä kannata jos sulla on muita globaalisti asennettuja paketteja joita joku softa käyttää
<mlpug> 13.10 Saucy Salamander
<Uusavuton> Onkelmia pukkaa
<Uusavuton> Mikä on se paketti joka vaaditaan VLC lisäksi että voi katsoa elokuvia
<ighea> riippuu alustasta
<ighea> yksi vaihtoehto on "iPad"
<sippis> Uusavuton: erilaisia kodekkeja, vai miskikä niitä kutsutaan..
<Tm_T> ighea: katso kanavan nimi ja sitten mieti sitä miten avuliasta tuollainen on
<Uusavuton> On Ipad mutta en haluas purkaa sitä että saan levyn sisään:D
<Uusavuton> Css salauksen purkaja
<Uusavuton> millä haen synapticistä
<ighea> Tm_T: kunhan nyppäsin osani kakusta, kun tieto siitä millaisia elokuvia haluttiin katsoa puuttui täysin
<ighea> eli draamaa, dokumentteja vai peräti kauheaa scifiä
<Uusavuton> kauhua
<Uusavuton> draamaa
<Uusavuton> Ithe asiassa Supernatural S2 Disk 4 jos tarkkoja ollaan
<Tm_T> Uusavuton: siis dvd:stä kyse?
<gildean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Uusavuton> Kyllä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AfpHlP -> RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<mjr> sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<mjr> tjoo, tuollakin sanoo sen
<Uusavuton> Kokeilin mjr koodia
<gildean> jeh, mutta siihen tosiaan tarvitaan toi ubuntu-restricted-extras paketti tai sitten pelkkä libdvdread4
<Uusavuton> antoi virhe lmoituksen
<Uusavuton> dpkg: virhe: dpkg tietokannan tila is locked by another process
<gildean> Uusavuton: sulla on joku toinen asennus tai päivitys kesken?
<mjr> sulla on joku pakettiasennus käynnissä (tai taitaa riittää että on synaptic tms aukikin)
<mjr> oota että ne valmistuu ja sulje
<Uusavuton> synaptic kiitos
<Uusavuton> Nyt lähti pyörimään. Kiitos avusta!
<mjr> pitäähän sitä Supernaturalia saada katsottua
<Uusavuton> Kyll'
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-28
<elias_a> Jostain syystä kahdessa uusimmassa Ubuntun julkaisuversiossa heti bootin ja kirjautumisen jälkeen tulee järjestelmävirhe. Ei riipu raudasta - tulee ainakin kahdella eri raudalla. Onko vastaavia kokemuksia?
<jjo> ei ole
<n1ko> ois suht oleellista kuulla se virhe...
<elias_a> Minäpäs boottaan tuon viimeisimpänä asennetun koneen ja kerron mistä on kyse. Automaattisia vikaraportteja olen kyllä lähettänyt aika monta. Se, mikä tässä ihmetyttää on se, että miksei sitä ole korjattu distrosta toiseen.
<elias_a> Katsotaanpa....
<elias_a> Nyt heitti ensin että Ubuntu Software Center sulkeutui yllättäen.
<elias_a> Katsotaanpa mitä se sanoo jos sen käynnistelee uudestaan.
<elias_a> Käynnistyy ongelmitta. Otetaanpas bootti ja katsotaan ilmeneekö uudestaan.
<elias_a> Eipä ilmaantunut tällä kertaa.
<elias_a> Taisin keksiä mistä voi olla kyse.
<elias_a> Kokeillaanpa jos se ilmaantuisi jos käynnistää kasan softaa samalla heti bootin ja kirjautumisen jälkeen.
<elias_a> No ei.
<elias_a> Kokeillaanpa päivittää tyttären kone ja katsoa miten se reagoi.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Reinteract
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/L0a16d -> 3x18 Reinteract - Viikon VALO #122 | Viikon VALO
<Thaurwylth> VALO kuulostaa siltä uudelta suomalaiselta urheilun keskusjärjestöltä.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: No ei se meidän vika ole jos ne ovat ottaneet jonkun yleiskäsitteen nimekseen :P
<elias_a> Se käynnistyksen jälkeinen vika Ubuntussa näytää liittyvän Apportiin.
<elias_a> Tulkitsen niin, että tässä tapauksessa kyse on siitä, että koneeni ei mene suspendiin ongelmitta. Kun kone herätetään, apport kaatuu.
<Thaurwylth> Suspend-ongelmat Ubuntussa ovat kyllä klassisia. Aiemmassa asennuksessa minikannettavassa oli ongelmia. Sekä vanhassa että nykyisessä asennuksessa pöytäkoneessa on ongelmia.
<Thaurwylth> Tai siis - en minä tiedä, ovatko ne klassisia. Mutta olen ollut pariakin kautta kuulevinani puheita, että semmoisia ja tämmöisiä suspend-ongelmia on ja yhdistävänä tekijänä Ubuntu.
<Tm_T> hmmm, mulla ei ole ollut suspend-ongelmia
<elias_a> No kyllä se on yleisemminkin GNU/linux :D
<mlpug> Minulla oli vakavia suspend ongelmia ilman linuxiakin. Hibernationin kanssa sama juttu. Molemmista kone kaatui liian usein. aloin sammuttamaan koneen aina kokonaan
<Thaurwylth> Hnmm, onko siihen sitten jotakin syytä, että tyypillisimpänä valintana ei sammuttaisi konetta? Varmaan tietysti kotikäyttöön rajataan keskustelu.
<tumppu> ohjelmat ja ikkunat pysyy auki mut kumminkaan kone ei syö kummosesti virtaa
<tumppu> +ei hurise
<mlpug> ja käynnistäminen voi kestää kauemmin kuin suspendista tai hibernationista toipumine. tosin tuossa minun koneessa oli sekin pielessä, että hibernation kesti pitempään kuin buuttaminen
<away> hibernation/suspend toimii hyvin 90% kerroists
<away> kerroista
<Thaurwylth> Eikös se kumminkin ole vanha opetus, että energian säästämiseksi laitteet pitäisi aina sammuttaa kokonaan, ellei erityisestä syystä muuta johdu? *hymy*
<Echramath> Eikös hibernaation meinaa sitä?
<mjr> juuh, hibernaatiossa mennään kyllä ihan yhtä kokonaan pois päältä
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Minkä ihmeen takia pitäisi rajata keskustelu kotikäyttöön? Etkös tee töitä lainkaan?
<Thaurwylth> No koska silloin on ilmeisiä syitä useinkin jättää virta päälle sessioiden välillä.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Nyt en oikein ymmärrä....
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Mistä sinä nyt oikein puhut: kotikäytöstä vai työkäytöstä?
<Thaurwylth> Työ.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Oletkos kuullut sellaisista töistä, missä liikutaan koneen kanssa paikasta toiseen?
<mjr> yleensä kyl suspendoin kotikoneen (ja se tapaa toimia ihan hyvin). Ja työläppärin, joka toimii muuten mutta joskus ärsyttävästi nännihiiri jää alustumatta kunnolla herätessä. Sitä onneksi voi herätellä suspendoimalla uudestaan.
<elias_a> Mun pointti tähän keskusteluun on yksinkertaisesti se, että suspendille on ihan oikeaa käyttöä.
<elias_a> Esim. mun tyypilliset reissupäivät. 1. käyttöä junassa/linja-autossa matkalla määränpäähän. 2. määränpäässä koneen käyttöä kokouksissa, koulutuksissa ja esityksissä ja 3. töitä vielä kotimatkalla.
<Thaurwylth> Tuskin kukaan elää niin kiven alla, että sille pitäisi selittää, miksi työkone tulee monestikin pistettyä nukutukseen.
<Thaurwylth> Tarkoituksella juuri tästä syystä halusinkin kysellä kotikäyttöhommista.
<Echramath> Emmä tajua tuota eroa.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Sanoit puhuvasi työkäytöstä ja sanoit, että silloin on syitä jättää virrat päälle sessioiden välillä. Missä logiikka+
<elias_a> ?
<Thaurwylth> Mie oletan tässä, että mikä tahansa suspend-tilan johdannainen kuuluu kategoriaan "virta päällä", koska muutenhan sitä ei voida käynnistää uusiksi menettämättä muistiavaruutta.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Jep. Ja seuraavaksi vielä varmaan sanot, että käsite "virta päällä" tarkoittaa myös suspendia.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Melkoista kiemurtelua noin itämurreolioltakin :O
<Thaurwylth> Siis ei kai tässä mitään kiemurtelua ole. Mie olen siinä luulossa, että on vain yksi tapa, milloin koneesta on virta pois, ja se on silloin, kun virta tosiaan on pois. Kaikki muu on sitten vain virrankulutuksen minimointia. Ja alkuperäinen kysymys kohdistui siihen, onko erityisiä syitä jättää kotona kone sammuttamatta kokonaan.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Ok. Ja vastaus on että on syitä. Esim. jos vaikka koneessa on vaikka videoeditointi kesken, on kiva jättää projekti siihen tilaan.
<elias_a> Tai jos koneelta lähtiessä on hyvä pistää esim. läppärin kansi kiinni sen takia, ettei 1-vuotias kaiva tappihiiren tappia suuhunsa, on kätevä että kone menee suspendiin.
<Thaurwylth> Toden totta.
<Thaurwylth> Jälkimmäinen toimii tietysti pöytäkoneellakin vaikka silleen, että lapsi ei mene sörkkimään näppikseltä jotakin tärkeää prosessia kiinni tai vastaavaa.
<elias_a> Tai jos menee läppärin kanssa autotalliin etsittyään ensin auton sähköjärjestelmän kaaviosta oikeaa kohtaa aikansa ja sen jälkeen menee koneen kanssa sinne autotalliin mittailemaan arvoja sen kaavion kanssa. Kivempi viedä konetta ulkona sateessa kiinni kuin auki.
<elias_a> Tietty tässä on se omituisuus, että toisten kotikäyttö vastaa toisten työkäyttöä...
<elias_a> Kun kaikki ei vapaa-aikanakaan vain irkkaa ja someta :D
<Thaurwylth> Alun perin tuo tuli oikeastaan mieleen siitä, että miut on varmaan liian hyvin ehdollistettu ajattelemaan sitä modernia puhetta, että sähkölaitteiden valmiustila on salakavala tehonsyöppö.
<elias_a> No se on ihan hyvä ajatella sitäkin.
<elias_a> Mutta sitä voi miettiä niinkin, että vanhan digiboksin lepovirrankulutus on yhtä suuri kuin modernin pikkuläppärin keskimääräinen virrankulutus.
<Thaurwylth> Tuostapa tulikin mieleeni, miten paljon minikannettavassa pitäisi tehon pudota suspendissa. HP Minissä taitaa olla niin, että akusta kuluu kymmeniä prosenttiyksiköitä 24 tunnissa. Olisiko semmoiset 20-40 %-y.
<Thaurwylth> Päällä ollessa semmoiset ehkä 25 %-y tunnissa.
<Thaurwylth> Siis täydessä tämmingissä.
<elias_a> Mikä levy?
<Thaurwylth> Vanhanmallinen magneetti. Ja on tuokin kyllä semmoinen luokkaa 95 % säästö. Ehkä se on ihan OK.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Kyllä se minusta on.
<elias_a> Suurin ongelma linux-puolella mulla on aina ollut grafiikkapuoli: aika usein ei mene kunnolla suspendiin.
<elias_a> Sitä vain luulee ja kone grillaantuu repussa :D
<Thaurwylth> Nyt tosin oleellista on se, muistanko tuon 24 h tunnin systeemin oikein. Joskus olen tehnyt jonkun tuommoisen testiajon.
<mjr> niin, ei ole poroajureita näissä vehkeissä
<elias_a> mjr: No eikös sitä voisi olettaa että sen virransäästön saa toimimaan FLOSS-ajureissakin jos vaan speksit on julki?
<mjr> lähinnä viittaan tässä siihen että oon kuullut enemmän suspend-murheita niistä poronäyttisajureista; ymmv
<mjr> mutta mulla on intel ja radeon toimineet ihan hyvin...
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-21
<Mikaela> Pystyisiköhän joku muukin varmistamaan https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1310506 ? Pitäisi olla nopea tarkistaa.
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1310506 in apt (Ubuntu) "man apt has wrong option" [Undecided,New]
<gumrak> uskaltaakos 14.04:ssä ajaa sudo apt-get purge "scrollbar*" että pääsisi eroon Unityn iki-inhoista vierityspalkeista?
<gumrak> 12.04:ssähän tuo toimi
<arsson> gumrak: unity-tweak-tool saa valita käyttääkö niitä vai ei
<gumrak> kiitos
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-23
<sippis_> win 25
<sippis_> äh
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-24
<isojussi> Terve
<Tm_T> moi
<isojussi> Seuraavanlainen idea olisi mutta, toteutustapa vähän hakusessa. Tarvittaisiin kone joka näyttää esim yhtä exel taulukkoa jossa listattuna työmääräimiä, verkon yli pitäisi päästä parin kaverin päästä muuttamaan tuota tiedostoa. Koneen tulisi tietenkin päivittää näytölle tiedostoa sitä mukaa kun sitä muutetaan.
<Iltsu> mä just tutkailin yhtä mikä sopis ton tyyppisee
<Iltsu> venaa ni googlailen
<inz> eikös tuo jotenkuten onnistu ihan kuukle doksilla
<Iltsu> niijoo, se ois kyl viel helpompi ku se mitä kattelin
<Iltsu> emmä sit enää googlaakkaa :D
<isojussi> periaatteessa toi olis onnistunut verkon yli olevalla näytöllä, mutta kun pitääs päästä vähintään kahden tyypin muuttamaan lista
<puhuri> abiwordilla tuon voisi tehdä tekstitiedostolla (voi editoida sama myös selaimella etherpadilla) mutta ei taida olla taulukko-ohjelmiin samaa
<puhuri> vnc:llä voisi myös  jakaa saman näytön usampaan paikkaan jolloin editointi tapahtuu samaan instanssin - tietysti jos henkilöt haluavat katsoa eri kohtaa niin ei toimi
<mjr> tai muokata samaan aikaan niin tulee säätöä
<Sysi-> jos tarvii vaan taulukkomuotosena eikä esim. mitää laskemista niin owncloudin rtf-edittiä vois kokeilla
<Sysi-> en kyllä tiiä onko siinä minkä verran toiminnallisuutta
<pesasa> Sitten on tämmönen: https://ethercalc.org/
<heikki> onko joku päivitellyt 14.04:ään ja törmännyt dropbox-ongelmiin
<heikki> dropbox start sanoo: ZipImportError: can't find module 'pkg_resources'
<gumrak> laitoin Dropboxin tähän ja synkkasin yhden uuden tiedoston
<gumrak> näyttäisi pelaavan
<heikki> hm latasin debin sit niiden sivuilta niin näyttäisi pelaavan
<heikki> nautilus-drobpox repoista ei toiminut
<gumrak> minä otin tuon Ubuntun sovellusvalikoimasta eli normireposta
<turkka> Morjensta. Vähän olisi probleemia Ubuntu 14.04:n kanssa, eli live-usb jää oitis jumiin joko työpöydälle tai jo hivenen ennen työpöydän ilmestymistä
<tale> turkka: Millain on tehty se live-usb ja mikä Ubuntun versio? Onko kokeiltu useammassa kuin yhdessä koneessa? Millaiset koneet?
<turkka> tale unetbootinilla tehty tikku, on toiminut toisessa koneessa. Kone jolla tikku on tehty on Samsung NC10 jossa Linux Mint 16 ja kone joka jämähtää oitis on Acer Aspire 9300... 32-bittinen livetikku, mutta pitäisihän senkin toimia?
<turkka> tale ja Aspiressa pohjalla Mint 15, jota ei enää tueta.
<turkka> tale jaa niin mutta kiukutteleekos se live-ympäristö jos on 4 gigaa muistia?
<turkka> tale: tuollaisen virheilmon heitti tty2:seen ACPI : EC GPE storm detected(9 GPEs), transactions will use polling mode ja sitten oli kuviot kuin konsanaan näytönohjainvikaisissa...
<tale> turkka: 4 Gigan muistille kannattaisi tehdä 64-bittinen live.
<tale> Pitäisi sen 32-bittisenkin toimia, ja jos on PAE niin se osaa jonkun verran käyttääkin sitä koko muistia.
<turkka> joo... letkutellaan tuota 64-bittistä tässä parhaillaan
<tale> turkka: Pistä ensi yöksi muistitesti ajoon siinä koneessa joka ei toiminut.
<turkka> tale: on se tuokin melkein päivittäisessä käytössä ollut koko ajan joten ihmettelisin jos siitä olisi kiinni. Tosin eipä olisi ensimmäinen kerta kun ihmettelisin jotain :)
<elias_a> turkka: Ja muistetaan sitten, että Ubuntun repoissa olevassa 64-bittisessä memtestissä oli ainakin vähän aika sitten vielä bugi.
<elias_a> Raportoi virheitä ehjistä kammoista.
<turkka> 64-bittinen käyttäytyy näköjään ihan yhtä huonosti
<turkka> sen sijaan mint16 MATE käynnistyi ihan ok... 32-bittisenä. tähän hätään ei oo 64-bittistä levykuvaa
<turkka> Joo. Jokunen muukin kone on tässä vuosien varrella kyllä tullut vastaan joka hylkii armotta tuota Unity-pöytää ettei livelätytkään aukea. Tämä vissiin on vaan samanlainen. Muistaakseni kaikissa näissä koneissa on ollut Nvidian näytönohjain.
<turkka> Ja Mint16 MATE 64-bittisenäkin pelaa. Mikähän tuossa lienee ollut ongelma... Tiedäpä häntä...
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-25
<Mikaela> Miten palautetaan ulkoisesta reposta asennettu paketti Ubuntun repojen versioon?
<tale> Mikaela: Ainakin poistamalla se paketti, poistamalla se ulkoinen repo ja sitten asentamalla uudestaan Ubuntun reposta.
<Mikaela> Yritetty, mutta siitä tulee riippuvuusongelmia. Palasin ulkoiseen repoon ja nyt tämä ilmeisesti toimii taas vähän aikaa.
<tale> Mikaela: Jos se ulkoinen repo on pidettävä mukana, voi säätää mistä asennetaan mitäkin pakettikohtaisesti.
<Mikaela> apt-pinning on tietääkseni hajonnut vai mitä tarkoitat?
<tale> Mikaela: apt-pinning juuri.
<tale> Mikaela: Tähän tapaan: http://porixi.l-a.fi/TeeItseKioskikone-Debian#Display_manager
<Mikaela> Ok
<gumrak> mielenkiintoinen veto Canoncaalilta ottaa oletuksena pois työtilat päältä
<tabasko> gumrak: eiks ne ollu jo 13.10 pois
<tabasko> mut unityssä se työtilat on melko sekavasti toteutettu. verrattuna gnome3:seen
<gumrak> joo oli varmaan mutta harrastan LTS:ä:)
<gumrak> tuli nuo nyt laitettua päälle muutama päivä asennuksen jälkeen ilman oltua
<tabasko> ubuntu gnomea voi suositella :)
<tabasko> sekin LTS nyt ekaa kertaa
<kirvesAxe> tai sit aina on kans kubuntu jos kde-maailmaan uskaltaa hypätä ;)
<pesasa> Ei oikeastaan mitenkään outoa, että työtilat ovat oletuksena pois päältä.
<pesasa> Jos yritetään aloittelijoita houkutella, niin vältetään aika moni hämmentävä tilanne sillä, ettei voi vahingossa joutua uudelle (tyhjälle) työpöydälle.
<pesasa> "Mihin kaikki ohjelmat (ikkunat) hävisivät?"
<gumrak> juu
<gumrak> tuohan se täytyy olla syynä että ne ovat liian oudot, vaikka nix-väki on käytellyt noita alusta asti
<pesasa> Jep. Aikoinaanhan oli erikseen virtuaalityöpöydät ja työtilat.
<pesasa> Nyt on itse asiassa KDE:ssä vähän vastaavasti, kun on activityt.
<pesasa> Tai viewport ja workspace nuo taisivat olla.
<tale> Pitäisi myös F11 olla pois käytöstä oletuksena. Olen monta kertaa joutunut selittämään miten ikkunan kehyksen saa takaisin näkymään.
<pesasa> Viewportit kai olivat ne, jotka "katosivat", kun näyttöihin alkoi tulla lisää resoluutiota.
<gumrak> joo
<gumrak> muistan sellaisia muinaisissa Solariksissa
<gumrak> linuksissakin tuli tollaista joskus kokeiltu matalareso-aikoina
<gumrak> F11 on myös kaupallisessa käyttiksessä, joten se ei ole vapaiden käyttisten kummajaisia:)
<pesasa> Itse asiassa kaupallisessa käyttiksessä se voi olla vielä oudompi. Win8-tabletissa jos laittaa esim. MyPaintin tai Chromen (työpöytäohjelmina) täysruudulle, ei sitä saa pois täysruututilasta ilman, että kytkee näppäimistön.
<puhuri> työtilat/viewportit on kyllä yhdet parhaimmista ominaisuuksista - saa jaettua ikkunat erikseen niin ei ole sitten kymmeniä ikkunoita
<puhuri> hajoaa windowsia käyttäessä kun ei löydä oikeaa ikkunaa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-26
<gumrak> noi päivitysten ilmoitukset ovat kummalliseksi menneet
<gumrak> ennen sentään suoraan sanoi mitä päivitetään
<gumrak> nytkin jos ei paina nuolta niin näkee että päivitetään "Ubuntu-käyttöjärjestelmä"
<potti5> moro
<potti5> onko ketään jolta löytyis tuollanen k8200 3d tulostin?
<potti5> on vähän ongelmia saada yhdistymään repetierin kanssa
<potti5> windowsissa yhdistyy mutta ei ubuntussa
<tale> Onko tarkoitus että vasta heinäkuussa päivitetään 12.04 -> 14.04.1?
<tale> Päivitystyökalu ei nyt nähdäkseni osaa tarjota tuota päivitystä.
<mjr> perinteisesti sitä tyrkytetään vasta eka pätsien jälkeen
<tale> Luulin että automatiikka tarjoaa vasta pätsin jälkeen, mutta nähtävästi päivitystyökalu ei lainkaan suostu tekemään päivitystä vielä nyt.
<pesasa> Meinasin sanoa, että Kubuntu on kyllä tarjoillut päivitystä jo hetken aikaa, mutta mulla onkin 13.10.
<Cubanito> !register
<lubotu3> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Mirv> tale: päivitystyökalu alkaa tarjota vasta 14.04.1:n kohdalla
<Mirv> itse päivitin kyllä update-manager -d:llä 12.04 LTS -> 14.04 LTS:n ihan failatakseni bugeja. onnistui, mutta myös pari bugia tuli havaittua joita olen koettanut vähän korjailla tai muuten tökkiä eteenpäin.
<Mirv> "failatakseni bugeja" == "saadakseni uusimmat kivat paketit ja siinä sivussa tehdäkseni jotain hyödyllistäkin"
<shanttu> päivitin 12.04 -> 14.04 eilen. muuten taisi mennä hyvin, mutta gnome shellin kanssa riittää ongelmia
<shanttu> eikä oikein löydy helppoa konstia lähteä puhtaalta pöydältä resetoiden asetukset
<shanttu> paljon hyvää tässä 3.10-versiossa kyllä
<gumrak> openstreetmap-client näkyy menettäneen ikoninsa
<gumrak> 12.04:ssä sillä oli joku osm-aiheinen Unityn palkissa, nyt tässä tuli vain ?
<shanttu> jos tietoa kuinka resetoida gnome shell helpohkosti niin otan ilomielin vastaan
<tale> shanttu: Toimiiko gconftool* Gnome Shellin kanssa? Jos toimii niin sillä --recursive-unset pitäis resetoida.
<shanttu> tale, löytyy kyllä. pitääkö se osoittaa joihinkin kansioihin?
<rhkfin> Vinkkejä tahi linkkejä miten 14.04:llä saadaan tehtyä sourceista 12.04:ssä toimiva .deb? Checkinstallilla sain tehtyä paketin mutta ilmeisesti riippuvuuksien versiot tms lyövät vastaan eikä paketti asennu.
<mjr> mä vaan tekisin chroottiin 12.04-buildiympäristön
<rhkfin> Tarkemmin: kphotoalbumin git-repon wip/android -branchin e75f653 -commit olisi tarkoitus onnistua saamaan ajoon 12.04:ssa. tehty käyttäen c++11:a, 12.04:n gcc on liian vanha eikä käänny.
<rhkfin> mjr: ^ eli 12.04:n gcc liian vanha. Voiko 14.04:lla tehdä 12.04 -paketin vai olisiko mielekkäämpää yrittää saada 12.04:n uudempi gcc?
<rhkfin> jaa, http://askubuntu.com/questions/271388/how-to-install-gcc-4-8-in-ubuntu-12-04-from-the-terminal -> eli gcc-4.8 olisi tarjolla myös 12.04:lle
<mjr> sit ei liene itsestäänselvää että sillä käännetty softa toimis vanilja-precisessa, mutta aina voinee kokeilla
<rhkfin> joo
<rhkfin> katsotaan
<rhkfin> laitan virtuaalisandboxiin tuon ja kokeilen
<rhkfin> kiitos :)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-27
<federico> hi everyone
<kirvesAxe> no hyvää päivää
<Mikaela> federico: Hi, Support in English happens at #ubuntu and the English-speaking Finnish LoCo channel is at #ubuntu-fi-en .
<federico> thanks, actually I'm Italian but nobody is answering on that channel
<DeeGu> Tuota, mulla ois sellasta ongelmaa että hiiri liikkuu hitaasti.
<DeeGu> Ongelma tuli sen jälkeen, kun menin klikkaamaan aetuksista hiiri ja kosketuslevy kohtaa.
<DeeGu> Siellä ei oo minkäänlaista slideria hiiren nopeudelle.
<DeeGu> Mulla on tällänen yhdistelmänäppis kosketuslevyllä. Logitech k400
<DeeGu> Jos joku vois hieman auttaa oisin todella kiitollinen. Oon tässä koittanu googletella, mutta niukin tuloksin.
<DeeGu> Niin ja 14.04 kyseessä siis.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-21
<IhqTzup_> Geforce GT610 ja kirjautumisen jälkeen jumahtaa ruutu paikalleen.
<gildean> IhqTzup_: asensitko ylimääräsiä ajureita?
<gildean> jos et, kokeile ekana asentaa nvidian suljettu ajuri
<IhqTzup_> Kokelin sitä mitä se suositteli. 346 tais olla.
<IhqTzup_> Sit kokeilin muita ajureita mitä se suositteli.
<puhuri> onkos kellään ollut viimeaikoina ongelmia intel 7260 wlanin kanssa? Läppäri ei suostu menemään mihinkään verkkoon (4 erilaista kokeiltu, salauksella ja ilman)
<puhuri> kokeiltu sekä modprobe -r iwlmvm, service network-manager stop että wifi-näppäintä eikä korjaannu.
<puhuri> Buuttia en vielä ole ehtinyt kokeilla kun on työt sen verran kesken ja löytyi piuhan pää
<Mikaela> oletko kokeillut suojaamatonta verkkoa? se ainakin auttaisi selvittämään onko vika koneessa
<puhuri> joo: (4 erilaista kokeiltu, salauksella ja ilman)
<ansa> minkälaiset  taajuudet verkoissa? ts. onko mahdollista että läppäri ei tiedä olevansa suomessa ja verkot ovat korkeammilla taajuuksilla kuin mitä maailmalla yleisesti on sallittu?
<puhuri> WPA-EAP, WPA-PSK (x3, kaksi tavallista tukaria ja android), ja ihan avoin wlan (eli siis 5 kaikkiaan), joten verkossa tuskin on vikaa kun muut laitteet onnistuneesti ovat toisessa WPA-PSK-verkossa
<puhuri> kyllä se näkee verkot ihan onnistuneesti ja yrittää assosiatoitua mutta timeouttaa
<ansa> no just
<puhuri> ja "Regulatory domain changed to country: FI" näkyy olevan
<puhuri> tulee wlan0: send auth to de:ad:be:ef:... (try 3/3) ja authentication with ... timed out
<puhuri> mutta ilmeisesti ei ole mikään yleinen ongelma ainankaan google-haun perusteella (ongemat näyttivät lähinnä olevan, että verkkoa ei näy)
<puhuri> joten rautavika on toki mahdollinen
<Iltsu> onks näkemyksii? Mulla on nyt työnalla yks palvelin, mikä on menossa laneilla ja pyörii sit natin takana siellä. Haluisin toteuttaa sillain, et pääsisin kuiteki tarvittaes ssh:lla kiinni. Meinasin et tekis jonkun vpn -virityksen et se kone "soittais kotiin" ja sit sitä kautta pääsis kii. Onks mahdollist toteuttaa ja millä softilla?
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-22
<Iltsu> hamachi vois toimii
<puhuri> jos ulkopuolella on joku kiinteällä osoittella oleva kone, niin tekee ssh-avainautentikaation ja ssh-forwadoinnilla
<puhuri> while sleep 60; do ssh -R 10222:localhost:22 -i .ssh/id-tunneli ulkokone; done
<puhuri> ja ulkokoneessa aitten ssh -p 10222 localhoat
<pesasa> Tietääkö joku, onko tossa joku suurempi filosofia takana, miksi Unityssa ohjelmien valikkorivi näytetään _vain_ kun hiiri on yläpalkin päällä?
<pesasa> On nimittäin monelle uudelle Ubuntu-käyttäjällä valtava kynnys löytää tuo valikko.
<pesasa> Ja tietenkin suurennetun ikkunan lopetusruksi sun muut nappulat samassa paikassa piilossa.
<Echramath> Onko tuo Macissä noin?
<elias_a> Miten niin Macissa?
<ansa> ei, mäkeissä on aina status-rivi ylhäällä, missä näkyy wifi / akku / yms.
<elias_a> Sama rautahan niissä on.
<pesasa> Ei ole. Macissa on menu kyllä ylhäällä, mutta aina näkyvissä.
<elias_a> pesasa: Mun mielestä se joskus meni jotenkin hassusti piiloon mutta nyt ei enää.
<pesasa> Bugiraportti asiasta vuodelta 2011. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/732653
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 732653 in unity (Ubuntu) "Menus are hidden by default" [Medium,Triaged]
<pesasa> "Marked as invalid as this change request contradicts the design, see http://docs.google.com/View?id=dfkkjjcj_1776g5ztgbc3 "
<Iltsu> puhuri, joo, toi ois kyl hyvä, mutta jos yhteys katkee ni toi ei nouse itestää ylös
<Mikaela> Facebookissa (kommentti) kysellään Ubuntu Phonen Spotifyä ja Here Mapsia (ovatko ne siis olemassa?) https://www.facebook.com/ubuntusuomi/posts/10152784157191088
<puhuri> Iltsu: jos määrittää keep-alive viestin niin sitten huomaa, jos yhteys menee alas: -o ServerAliveInterval=60  esim.
<ansa> autossh tekee pitää tuon ssh-yhteyden hengissä nätisti
<Iltsu> jees, viritän tommosen
<Iltsu> pelottaa mitä tosta tulee :D
<Iltsu> eilen se kone jumittu boottiin prossujen tunnistamisen jälkee
<elias_a> Mikäs kernel-versio on 14.04 LTS-versiossa nykyään?
<jjo> 3.13
<elias_a> jjo: Kiitos!
<jjo> jaa eikun väärinhän tuo meni
<jjo> 3.16 siellä on security-repossa
<jjo> tosin ei se ole asentunut minun koneelleni
<Mirv> hardware enablement stackit on opt-in
<Mirv> jos on asentanut alkuperäisen 14.04:n tai 14.04.1:n niin pysyy 3.13:ssa. 14.04.2:n käyttäjillä on 3.16 ja 14.04.3:n käyttäjillä 3.19 (julkaistaan elokuussa)
<elias_a> Mirv: Kiitos!
<Mikaela> valittiko joku jonkin aikaa sitten mustasta ruudusta? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/
<Mikaela> Ubuntu Desktop --> Unity --> Compiz 0.9.12 "Fixes for various problems that occur only with the nVidia proprietary driver (mostly blank or black windows) (thanks nVidia)."
<Mikaela> via #ubuntu-mate, joka tosin luultavasti ensisijaisesti viittasi "Full integrated support for the MATE desktop on a par with Gnome2 and Unity"
<jjo> gnome2?
<Mikaela> oho, tuo on kai jollakin käynyt kirjoitusvirhe
<Mikaela> 2015-04-22 19:41:13+0300 < flexiondotorg> Mikaela, I think whoever wrote the notes is confused :)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-23
<Mirv> gnome2:han taitaa olla oikein, kun oli Compiz-tuesta kyse? gnome3:haanhan tehtiin oma Mutter puhtaalta pöydältä (tosin Clutteria käyttäen).
<Mirv> toki compizin gnome2-integraatiota tuskin kukaan enää käyttää :)
<Mirv> kyllähän kai osa ajaa Gnome 3:takin Compizilla sikäli kun tiettyä window manageria ei ole täysin pakotettu, mutta Shell vaatinee mutterin
<Mirv> noita nVidia-korjauksia on tulossa myös 14.04 LTS:ään btw
<Mirv> tai juuri tuli kai yksi compiz-päivitys päiväyksellä 20150313
<rhkfin> Mitenkäs Ubuntun roadmap - Wayland-suunnitelmat taisivat jäädä hyllylle? Mikä tuli tilalle?
<Tm_T> rhkfin: Mir on ollut käytössä
<mjr> Mir :(
<rhkfin> lubotu3`: Mir
<lubotu3`> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<rhkfin> UU, osasin.
<rhkfin> vai sellaista.
<Mikaela> toimiikohan sillä redshift. Jollalla on wayland ja ei toimi.
<rhkfin> lubotu3`: redshift
<rhkfin> :(
<Tm_T> Mikaela: väitän että ei
<Mikaela> :(
<Tm_T> voisin kokeilla jahka starttaan miriä missään
<Mikaela> redshift on ohjelma, joka muuttaa ruudun värilämpötilaa auringon mukaan, kuten f.lux ja Androidin Twilight ja mit näitä muita on
<Tm_T> missä olisi redshift
<Tm_T> mulla KDE:n puolella on redshift ollut ahkerassa käytössä
<rhkfin> oho, jännä. Osaako käyttää weppikameraa valoisuuden muutosten seurantaan vai ihan vaan kellon ja auringon sijaintitietojen mukaan?
<Tm_T> rhkfin: no se on juurikin vuorokauden aikaan ja sijaintiin liittyvä
<Tm_T> ts tuetaan biologista kelloa
<rhkfin> säätila?
<rhkfin> aka. pilvisyys
<Tm_T> ei välitä, tuo ei ole "mukauta valoisuus olosuhteisiin" vaan "mukauta värilämpötila luonnolliseen sykliin"
<rhkfin> oke
<Tm_T> toimii sangen hyvin (:
<elias_a> Miten se vaikuttaa?
<elias_a> Kuumottaa sopivasti käämi koko päivän?
<rhkfin> http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<elias_a> Niin - miten se vaikuttaa?
<elias_a> Tuolla on vain maininta, että ei satu silmiin mahdollisesti niin paljon.
<elias_a> Onko noin?
<rhkfin> "
<rhkfin>  
<rhkfin> I have been using f.lux for some time now and it is a really nice tool. It adjusts the color temperature of the screen at night to a more reddish tone which greatly reduces the strain on the eyes. It takes a while to get used to the red tint but now there is no going back.
<rhkfin> https://justgetflux.com/research.html
<rhkfin> Tuolla on kaikenlaisia 'tuloksia'
<ansa> joo, flux on kyllä kiva, käytän omppuläppärillä kun sitä tulee iltaisinkin vielä pidettyä auki
<elias_a> Pitäisköhän tuota kokeilla.
<rhkfin> androiTwilight puhelimeen kokeiluun :)
<rhkfin> siis ihan vaan twilight
<elias_a> Mikäs ton redshiftin lisenssi on?
<ansa> rhkfin, pitääpä kokeilla, puhelin näyttää ihan törkeän kirkkaalta jos sitä pimeällä vilkaisee
<rhkfin> elias_a: hyvä kysymys. Source on githubissa mutta.. ?
<elias_a> Mä koitin sitä vastausta oikeasti vähän etsiäkin...
<ansa> https://github.com/jonls/redshift/blob/master/COPYING - ei tuo lisenssi nyt  kovin pahasti ole piilotettu
<elias_a> ansa: Kiitos!
<pesasa> elias_a: http://viikonvalo.fi/Redshift
<elias_a> pesasa: Heh. :)
<Mikaela> kirjoittaja siis asuu Porin lento-asemalla
<elias_a> Mikaela: Nyt meni ohi...
<Mikaela> elias_a: koordinaatit https://www.google.fi/maps/place/61%C2%B028'00.0%22N+21%C2%B048'00.0%22E/@61.4634894,21.8006642,12z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0
<elias_a> Niin mitkä koordinaatit?
<Mikaela> gtk-redshift -l 61.466667:21.799999 sivulta http://viikonvalo.fi/Redshift
<pesasa> tale on porilainen.
<tabasko> mites jos bindissä ottaa dnssecin käyttöön, pitääkö kaikissa domaineissa olla sen jälkeen dnssec?
<tabasko> tuskin?
<Mikaela> ei tarvitse
<Mikaela> ellei bind tee jotakin ihmeellisempää, minulla on Unbound käytössä DNSSECillä
<Mikaela> tai nyt en ole varma mitä teet bindillä, minulla unbound on vain välimuistina ja varmistamassa DNSSECiä siinä sivussa
<elias_a> Tännekin: http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/wi-fi-software-security-bug-could-leave-android-windows-linux-open-to-attack/
<puhuri> tuon jutun perusteella ongelmia vain, jos käyttää ad-hoc moodissa
<puhuri> eli normaalissa infrastruktuurimoodissa pitäisi olla pituudet tarkistettu
<Mikaela> näköhään on nyt ilmestynyt security-repoon. (miksi Ubuntu Serverillä on wpasupplicant?)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-24
<elias_a> Totuuden hetki: julkaisuversion paketit asennettu ja bootti edessä... :)
<elias_a> Käynnistyi ongelmitta ja vieläpä nopeasti. :)
<Mikaela> ja nyt on systemd
<Mikaela> minulla tosin ollut pidemmän aikaa
<Mirv> mielestäni aika viime tingassa bootti nopeutui takaisin aiemmalle tasolle, oli tossa vielä huhtikuussa jossain kohtaa niin että laahasi 10 sekuntia ylimääräistä
<Mirv> ja muitakin varsinaisia ongelmia katsottaessa voi sanoa että systemd:n kanssa tuli varmaan vähäsen kiire, mutta suurimmat ongelmat rakottu
<Mirv> +t
<gildean> mulla kaatuu aina välillä systemd-logind, eli koneelle ei pääse kirjautumaan
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Phile
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-25
<Hejkki> mistähän alkaisin selvittämään vista-koneen kaatumisen syyn? Ei pelitä ubuntullakaan pitkään. Aattelin jos saa toimiin niin teen tosta kotipilvipalvelimen
<Hejkki> eli vista kaatuu siniseen ruutuun ja ubuntu vaan jumittaa
<Hejkki> kun hetken ollu käynnissä
<Hejkki> ei uskaltais mitään prosessoriakaan ostaa uutta ihan summassa jos ei olekaan siinä vikaa
<Echramath> Ajoitko muistitestiä?
<Hejkki> siinä oli joku oliko se biosissa tms valmis testi, joka näytti ettei missään vikaa
<Hejkki> en ole ubuntun levyllä oleveaa memtestiä vielä ajanut
<Hejkki> mut se biosin teki jonku muistitestin pikasesti
<Echramath> Aja sit vaikka useampi tunti
<Echramath> Se ei tosin sitten automaattisesti meinaa, että vika on nimenomaan muistipiireissä
<Hejkki> mut eihän memtestikään kaikkea kerro jos se jää jumiin niin missä sit vika
<Hejkki> nii
<Echramath> Joskus tuli vastaan sellainen kone, joka leikkasi kiinni tasan samalla hetkellä joka testissä
<Echramath> Selvisi että kiintolevy on mätä
<Hejkki> joo, jos irrottais kiintolevyn ja dvd:ltä ajais memtestin ->
<Hejkki> polttelen uutta 15.04 ubuntun levyä ensin
<Hejkki> eikös tuo memtest toimi vaikka olisi vain esim 512 MB muistia?
<Hejkki> meinaan vaan että jos nypin muistikammat pois ja yks kerrallaan testaan
<Hejkki> eikö tuossa olekaan memtestiä enää 15.04:n levyssä
<Mikaela> kyllä siellä pitäisi olla
<Mikaela> käynnistyessä kun tulee näkyviin se näppäimistön kuva painaa jotakin näppäintä ja sen pitäisi tarjota ne vanhat vaihtoehdot tai ainakin Ubuntu MATE tekee niin
<Hejkki> ok jo oen oo sitä näppiksenkuvaa koskaan noteerannut sen enempää, ihaillut vaan sitä :D
<Hejkki> taisiis en aatellu mikä se on
<Hejkki> mut joo
<Hejkki> 4 kampaa sisässä antaa muistivirheenb, tulee luettaessa eriä kuin kirjoitettaessa
<Hejkki> suht nopsaa, kylmästä käynnistettäessä 2min
<Hejkki> mut jokanen muisti erikseen ei anna mitään virhettä
<Hejkki> kai se pitää pitempään ajaa tota testiä sitten
<Hejkki> voiko vika olla muistipaikassa, että ei välttis kammassa
<Echramath> Voi oilla
<Mirv> joo mulla oli kerran muistipaikka, ei kampa
<Mirv> mut eiköhän se muistikampa ole yleisempi
<Tekno_> saaks jostai lubuntun semmose tikkuimagen
<Tekno_> mikä saletisti toimii
<Tekno_> asennust varte
<Mikaela> kaikkien Ubuntun ja rinnakkaisversioiden imageiden pitäisi toimia sekä levyllä, että tikulla
<Mikaela> Kaipailet kai http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/ tai LTS http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.2/release/
<Mirv> tikulle kirjottaminen voi olla se hankala kohta
<Mirv> Ubuntun oma usb creator toimii (nyt) jos luodaan samaa tai vanhemman ubuntun levykuvaa. sit Lubuntu on viel luotu eri tavalla ja Lubuntu itse tais suositella unetbootinia jota taas muuten ei kannata käyttää (rikkoo esim efi-tuen)
<Mirv> netti on täynnä vanhentuneita ohjeita yms, mutta flavorin omilta sivuilta paras tieto
<Mikaela> minä menen aina dd-tavalla
<Mirv> viimeksi kun kokeilin dd:tä tulos ei toiminut. pitäisi varmaan testata systemaattisemmin.
<Mikaela> ajoitko "sync"in sen jälkeen?
<Mirv> joo mielestäni mistään sellaisesta ei ollut kyse. pitää tutkia joskus.
<ninnnu_> mä oon harrastanu ihan usb-creatoria
<puhuri> itsellä ei ole vähään aikaan tullut vastaan tikkua, joka ei (dd:llä tai usb-creatorilla) toiminut
<puhuri> aikanaan tuli enemmänkin, että joku tikku ei vain toiminut jossain koneessa. Sama image samlla tapaa toisella tikulla toimi
<Tekno_> kokeilen tollast ku LiLi Usb creator
<Mikaela> !usb
<lubotu3`> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mikaela> tämä ilmeisesti on sitä mieltä, että usb-creator tai unetbootin tai dd ja kahta muuta en tunne. Windows tarjoaa Linux Live USB Creatoria, Unetbootinia, Win32Diskimageria (jota minä olen käyttänyt) ja tuo neljäs ei taas sano mitään
<Tekno_> miten mä saan asetukset säilymään?
<Tekno_> mul o siis tikul nyt linux
<Tekno_> mut jos asennan vaikka ff:ään pluginin ni sitä ei oo enää rebootin jälkee
<Tekno_> ja näppis layout on joku saksalaine taas
<Tekno_> eli mikään ei säily, miks ei
<Mikaela> tuo toinen linkki lubotu3`lta, minä valitsisin vaihtoehdon yksi eli asentaisin normaalisti, mutta edistyneessä osioinnissa laittaisin kaiken tikulle ja laittaisin käynnistyslataajan tikulle
<Mikaela> normaalisti dd:llä tai millä tahansa laitatkaan se on normaali cd-levy tai mikälie, joka vain ladataan muistin ja sitten kaikki katoaa sammutettaessa
<Tekno_> eli mitä mä nyt teen
<Tekno_> haluun tollase jutun et asetukset säilyy
<Mikaela> jos sinua ei haittaa ettet pysty asentamaan silä, sanoisin että laitat jolekin toiselle tikulle tai levylle Ubuntun ja asennat sen siltä tikulle asentaien grubin/käynnistyslataajan tikulle
<Mikaela> siellä usb-creatorissa saattoi myös olla jokin näppäin pysyville asetuksilla
<Mikaela> anteeksi, että olen poissaoleva tai sekava, ongelmia ihmisten kanssa
<Tekno_> no tein sillä persistent jutun
<Tekno_> mut silti mikää ei säilyny
<Tekno_> boottivalikos on sitte myös se persistent
<Tekno_> ei tosin oletusvaihtoehto
<Mikaela> ymmärtääkseni sitten asetusten *pitäisi* säilyä
<Mikaela> kokeilitko sillä?
<Tekno_> joo
<Tekno_> ei säilyny
<Tekno_> roskiin koko kone perkele
<Tekno_> vai onks jotai mitä vois viel yrittää
<Tekno_> ei o kiintolevyy konees eikä siihen saa uutta kovin helpoo
<Tekno_> ainoo on käyttää tikkuja
<Mikaela> minulla on sama ongelma täällä yhdellä koneella, BIOS ei osaa käynnistää kiintolevyltä, koska sillä on GPT ja koska kone on vuodelta 2006 niin eihän sille myydä adaptereita tai uusia kiintolevyjä. nyt siinä on kiiinni ulkoinen kiintolevy johon on asennettu käyttöjärjestelmä
<Mikaela> ja äiti osti minikannettavan käytettynä ja siinäkin on sisäinen kiintolevy entinen joten se toimii nyt samalla tavalla vaikeasti.
<Mikaela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/550609
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 550609 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 10.04 beta1 - usb startup disk not persistent" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mikaela> usb-levy ei ole pysyvä, rkokeiltu Ubuntu 10.04 beta1:ll, vaikuttaa ainakin 6:teen käyttäjään ja on vahvistettu. ilmoitettu 2010-03-29 ja viimeisin kommentti vaikuttaisi olevan 2010
<Mikaela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/375853 vaikuttaisi olevan sama ongelma
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 375853 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Persistence option has no effect in 9.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mikaela> lukeekohan kukaan noita tuon pketin bugeja, minä näen useitakin duplicaatteja eri bugeille, mutta kukaan ei ole merkinnyt niitä duplicaateiksi. en tosin uskalla itse alkaa painelemaan noita näppäimiä
<Tekno_> koitan ny asentaa muistikortille
<Tekno_> usb-tikulta
<Tekno_> semmose normiasennukse
<Tekno_> miten lie toimii
<Tekno_> ku se on kuitenki poistettavis oleva kortti
<Mikaela> Tekno_: millä käyttöjärjestelmällä ja versiolla yrität muuten tehdä tuota tikkua ja mikä käyttöjärjestelmä ja versio sillä tikulla on?
<Mikaela> Sain sellaisen käsityksen, että tikulla olisi ainakin Lubuntu 15.04. Kysyn, koska ihmettelen toisalla miten launcpadia käytetään ja jos tulen merkitsemään noita bugeja duplikaateiksi ja lisäisin kommentin, että sinulle on sattunut näin ellet itse mene sinne kommentoimaan
<Mikaela> muistikortille asennettaessa pitää vain muistaa se edistynyt asennus ja asenna käynnistyslataaja muistikortille
<Mikaela> (toisaalla on muuten #ubuntu-women ja minua on pidemmän aikaa hämmentänt launchpadin bugienseuranta ja jos joku siellä nyt avaisi sitä vähän)
<Tekno_> lubuntu joo
<Tekno_> on tikulla pistettynä sil LiLi usb creatoril
<Mikaela> ai, se taas on eri ohjelma, joten se ei liity noihin usb-creatorin bugeihin, minä siis sotkin tässä alusta asti
<Echramath> Jänniä nää versionvaihdoksi, xsane jäänyt johonkin matkan varrelle
<Mikaela> eikö se enää ole hengissä vai tarkoitatko, että Ubuntu muutti jossain vaiheess simple-scan:iin
<Echramath> Ei ollut asennettuna enää nyt kun sain skannerin takaisin
<Mikaela> ok
<Echramath> Tää osaa kuitenkin kaikenlaisia temppuja
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-26
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/OpenWRT
<Iltsu> mullon DNA:lta ostettu Inteno VG50 mis on openwrt vakiona, mut en oo onnistunu saamaa siinä upnp:tä toimimaa :d
<Hejkki> Jaha, ompa omituista
<Tekno_> mikä
<Hejkki> vaihdoin muistikampojen paikkaa keskenään (2x512MB sinne missä oli 2x1GB ja päinvastoin), ja lakkas kone kaatumasta muuten mutta windows vista kaatuu edelleen
<Hejkki> ja enää ei memtest näytä virhettä
<Hejkki> ubuntulla toimaa hyvin
<Hejkki> siis samat muistit sisässä
<Echramath> Omituista mutta ei tavatonta
<Echramath> Tai siis täysin uskottavaa.
<Iltsu> mulla on yks kone, joka ei buuttaa jos samat kammat laittaa eri järjestykse
<Iltsu> e
<Iltsu> ja jos ne on sii toimivas järjestykses ni kaikki toimii 5/5
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-26
<Mirv> vau, Meizu Pro 5 on nyt tilattavissa
<hahlo> Mirv: missä se kauppa?
<Mirv> hahlo: http://en.jd.com/1104324.html
<Mirv> toimitusmaa pitää valita vasta ostoskorissa, ei tuossa sivulla kun ei toimi. ja vaatii jd.com:iin rekisteröitymisen. mutta tuntuisi toimivan.
<Mirv> ja siis sähköpostitse tuli Meizulta tuo tieto kaikille jotka liittyivät preorder-listalle
<hahlo> ahaa joo
<pesasa> "Storage: 3GB RAM   32GB ROM"
<pesasa> ROM?
<Mirv> hehe, kiinalaisissa kaupoissa ei ole aina niin tarkkaa termien kanssa
<Mirv> tallennustilaa 32GB
<Mirv> tuo lähtee tilaukseen koska vaikka Bq on ihan kiva niin enempi muistia auttaisi usean sovelluksen kanssa ja huikeasti parempi kamera olisi ihan näppärä hätävarana kun oikea kamera ei ole mukana
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-29
<Tehdastehdas> Äsken taas Ubuntu kaatui niin ettei toiminut edes Caps Lock eikä Ctrl+Alt+F1. Tapoin virtanapilla, ja Ubuntun käynnistyttyä ei auennut Apport. Vaikea näitä metsästää, ja melko harvinaista (1 kerta / 1-2 kk) joten antaa olla.
<Tehdastehdas> Sen sijaan tämä ärsyttää joka päivä, kun pitää järjestää ikkunat uudestaan joka kerta kun vaihdan näyttöä tai olen unohtanut jättää videon tauolle ja Ubuntu panee näytön sammuksiin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1558537
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1558537 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Windows being ejected into wrong workspaces" [Undecided,New]
<Tehdastehdas> Bugiraportista puuttuu, että arvonnassa myös ikkunoiden koko ja pystysuuntainen paikka muuttuu.
<Tehdastehdas> Arvonnassa Firefoxit yleensä siirtyvät 5 pikseliä alaspäin, kaikki Hexchatit pakkautuvat jonkin työtilan oikeaan laitaan, ja Nautilus kapenee kapeaksi kaistaleeksi jonkin työtilan reunaa vasten.
<StockAntenna> mielenkiintoista
<Wapsi> weird
<Wapsi> joskus minulla oli semmonen bugi, että firefox käynnistyi aina 100x100px kokoisena. en keksinyt syytä, että miksi se tekee niin (ja en ollut ainoa, joka oli tapellut em. bugin kanssa kun vähän googletti aihetta). jouduin sit purkalla korjaamaan asian muistaakseni devilspie -nimisellä ohjelmalla :D
<Tehdastehdas> Yleensä arvonnan jälkeen monta työtilaa on tyhjänä, ja kaikki ikkunat ovat 2-4 työtilassa, ei aina samoissa.
<Tehdastehdas> Ratkaisuksi kelpaisi mikä tahansa Linux, jossa saa helposti 12 työtilaa rinnakkain eri taustakuvilla, ja palkit ovat siistit ja oikea-vasen-symmetriset, ja työtilavaihdin on siisti. Unity ei siis käy, eikä Metacity (vai mikä sen nimi oli). Muuten kuin pitkäikäisten bugiensa osalta Ubuntu on miellyttänyt.
<Tehdastehdas> Ubuntu Gnomea en päätynyt kokeilemaan, koska kuvakaappaukset sen sivuilla eivät täyttäneet vaatimuksia.
<sivir> tarkoitat varmaan työpöytäympäristöä
<Tehdastehdas> Joo. Periaatteessa myös distro voi vaihtua, mutta sen vaihtelu ei ole ollut hedelmällistä puuhaa menneisyydessäni.
<StockAntenna> mikäs Unityssä?
<Tehdastehdas> Ruma, asiat eivät pysy paikoillaan palkissa tai valikossa, häiritsevä overlay-työtilavaihdin tai hyödyttömän pieni sellainen vasemmassa palkissa.
<Tehdastehdas> Tämä Ubuntu + Gnome session flasback + Compiz olisi täydellinen, jos olisi ehjä
<Tm_T> Tehdastehdas: KDE?
<Tehdastehdas> Viimeksi kun kokeilin, oli karu kuin Windows XP verrattuna Ubuntuun
<Tehdastehdas> Pelkään kaikkia vähemmän suosittuja jakeluita ja versioita, joissa on vielä pahempi kehittäjäpula kuin Ubuntussa
<Tehdastehdas> Myös suomennusten laatu kiinnostaa, ja Ubuntu loistaa siinä
<StockAntenna> eivät pysy valikossa paikallaan?
<Tehdastehdas> Kuvakkeet soljuvat ylös alas, sovellukset/sijainnit-valikko on karsea verrattuna Gnomeen
<Tehdastehdas> Toinen kehityssuunta olisi miettiä mitä voisin tehdä saadakseni yllä linkatun Compiz-bugin korjattua, koska pari työpäivää täytynee polttaa kuitenkin
<StockAntenna> niin ne tekevät kun niitä on paljon
<StockAntenna> mulla yleensä liikkuvia ovat irtomuistit yms koska en laita siihen ikoneita "liikaa"
<Tehdastehdas> kuvaavinta Unityssa on se usein näkyvä tekstiluukku "etsi...", todellakin joudun etsimään asioita
<Tehdastehdas> Täyttääkö Unity muka vaatimuksen "eri taustakuva joka työtilassa"?
<StockAntenna> Unity voi olla huono jos käyttää valtavaa määrää softia
<Tehdastehdas> Löytyykö pimeässä lukemiseen tuiki tarpeellinen "negative" kuten Compizissa?
<StockAntenna> ehkä joku tietää, minä en koska olen aina käyttänyt sitä Ubuntun default-taustakuvaa
<Tehdastehdas> Softat lähes aina auki: Gnome encfs manager, Tomboy notes x 3, Transmission, Hexchat x 5, Firefox x 4, Nautilus x 3, Eye of Gnome, VLC x 3, Evince, Ebook reader
<StockAntenna> niin siinä Unityssä vielä on yksi asetus mikä pitää tehdä aina: sen ikonipalkin ikonien koko mahd pieneksi
<StockAntenna> lienee suunniteltu kosketukselle ja hiirellä pärjää paljon pienemmälläkin ja sit siihen mahtuu kaikki perussoftat
<Tehdastehdas> Oikea-vasen-symmetria? En kestä sivupalkkia ollenkaan
<StockAntenna> sivupalkki poikkeaa kyllä suuresti yleensä vallitsevasta Win95-startnappula-ajattelusta
<Wapsi> Tehdastehdas: kokeile jotain openbox + tint2
<ernie77> mä olen tykänny xfce:stä. on siinäkin omat ongelmansa mutta ainakin noita paneleja voi siirrellä miten haluaa
<ansa> mä koitin xfce:ta kun unity tuli eikä silloin vakuuttanut, vaihdoin kde:hen
<Tehdastehdas> Muistin virkistämiseksi, tämä on mielestäni siistein ja helpoimmin opittava ja muistettava: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jz5uel5wiw2eu12/Ubuntu%2014.04%20LTS%20Gnome%20session%20flashback%20Compiz.png?raw=1
<StockAntenna> tuo oli kyllä klassinen ubuntu, mullon vielä yksi kone expiroituneella Ubuntulla, jossa on tuo
<StockAntenna> värimaailma tossa on aika kiva
<StockAntenna> ja fontit
<Tehdastehdas> Pari kuukautta sitten asennettu, ja tänään otettu kuvakaappaus. Ollut samanlainen vuodesta 2007 kun ensimmäisen kerran Ubuntun asensin. En tajua Unity-kehityssuuntaa
<Tehdastehdas> Xfce kokeiltu, oli karu ja buginen
<Wapsi> käytä ubuntu matea. siinä on tuo gnome2:n forkki edelleen käytössä ja se on tuettu: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/flVp66dpPO4/maxresdefault.jpg
<StockAntenna> Tehdastehdas: ei tule muu mieleen kuin että tuo perinteinen on melkein mahdoton käyttää kosketuksella ja siksi siitä on haluttu eroon
<Tehdastehdas> ja hiirellä ja näppäimistöllähän ei kukaan enää työskentele... nimim. kännykkä on ainoa kosketusnäytölliseni, ja se on tuskaa verrattuna entiseen qwerty-nokialaiseen
<StockAntenna> kyllä canonikaalitkin varmaan ovat yliarvioineet Ubuntun menon kosketuslaitteisiin, erityisesti kun koskettelu on jäänyt vähäiseksi pc-maailmassa
<ernie77> saattaahan se toimia kivasti kosketusnäytöllisellä kannettavalla. en tiedä kun en omista sellaista
<Tehdastehdas> Ubuntu Mate näyttää ensimmäiseltä jota lähden kokeilemaan
<Tehdastehdas> Ei silti unohdeta tätä: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1558537
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1558537 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Windows being ejected into wrong workspaces" [Undecided,New]
<puhuri> itse siirryin gnome3:seen cinnamonin kautta - lähinnä ärsyttää työtilakohtaisen taustakuvan puuttuminen
<Tehdastehdas> järkyttävää että työtilakohtainen taustakuva ei ole normaalisti käyttöjärjestelmien vaatimusmäärittelyissä
<puhuri> unityssä ehdin tottua, että tietyille vakioasioille oli tietyt taustakuvat. Mikä sitten meni pieleen siinä, että aina kun koneen otti telakasta irti niin ikkunat olivat väärissä työtiloissa :-(
<Tehdastehdas> kas, sama vaiva Compizissa - onkohan taustalla yhteinen syypää?
<hahlo> on
<StockAntenna> onpas tuo työtilakohtainen taustakuva tärkeä feature:)
<inz> Taustakuvan näkyminen tarkottaa, että on hukattua näyttötilaa.
<inz> =)
<StockAntenna> näin tosiaan voisi ajatella, mutta kun näillä on kymmenenkin työtilaa, niin eipä niitä saa softilla täysin tapetoitua
<StockAntenna> itsellakin multityötilakäyttiksillä on aina taustaa näkyvillä enemmän kuin yhden työtilan epävapaalla käyttiksellä
<hahlo> mulla 16:04 lubuntussa firefox yrittää aueta siihen unity kokoon mut jatkaa sitten ruudunkokoiseksi automaattisesti
<hahlo> vähä kummiskin häiritsee
<hahlo> muut selaimet ei sitä tee
<kirvesAxe> mulla vanhemmassa firefox on pakko muuttaa isoon kokoon ite :)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-30
<hahlo> onkohan fifefoxiin kovakoodattu unityn koko
<Mikaela> koodista kai se selviää :P
<hahlo> hehe joo eikai mut ehkä jotenkin se unity kummittelee foxissa enemmän kuin muissa
<hahlo> tai ei mulla kuin opera ja chrome käytössä muista selaimista, ja ne aukeaa kokoruudun koossa
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-24
<elias_a> Millä tekstieditorilla käsittelisitte Ubuntussa isoa tiedostoa? Mulla on työn alla jollain tapaa korruptoitunut PDF-tiedosto, jota pitäisi tutkailla tekstieditorilla. Koko 253 megatavua.
<elias_a> Gedit menee täysin kyykkyyn. Pelkkä tiedoston avaaminen kestää puoli tuntia tällä menolla.
<elias_a> Pitänee katsella lessillä sitä ensin.
<ninnnu> strings
<ninnnu> et sä muuten pelkillä tekstieditoreilla päse mihinkään
<ninnnu> mut jos välttämättä haluat niin vim tai less
<elias_a> No pääsin mä. Nyt mä tiedän miten se tiedosto on korruptoitunut.
<elias_a> %%EOF puuttuu kokonaan kun Owncloudin uppausskripti on rikkonut sen tiedoston ja kirjoitellut tiedoston loppuun jonkinlaista error logia.
<elias_a> Harmin paikka kun en tiedä onko mulla muualla tuota tiedostoa.
<elias_a> Hah. Näyttäisi siltä, että tiedosto onkin uppautunut oikein Owncloudiin. Vasta ladatessa sieltä menee rikki.
<elias_a> Erikoinen juttu.
<pesasa> elias_a: No mitä siellä erroreissa sanotaan? Palvelin valittaa liian suuresta tiedostosta?
<elias_a> pesasa: Tuossa on loppu latauksessa rikki menneestä PDF-tiedostosta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24446247/
<elias_a> Sanoisinko että melko erikoinen toteutustapa liimata ladattavaan tiedostoon häntä...
<pesasa> elias_a: No ei tuo nyt kai niin erikoista ole. Palvelin tulostaa asiakkaalle sitä, mitä asiakas on pyytänyt. Sitten tapahtuu "Internal server error" ja loppu tuloste onkin sitä virheilmoitusta.
<elias_a> pesasa: No ei se virheilmo sieltä tiedostosta kovin helposti löydy... :)
<pesasa> Ei se Apache tiedä tiedostoa sulle sylkevänsä. Se vaan suorittaa php:tä, jonka tulostusta antaa sulle.
<elias_a> No juu. Tietysti.
<pesasa> Mun veikkaus on, että Kapsilla on PHP:llä jonain muistirajoituksena 256 MB ja tossa tiedostossa tulee raja vastaan.
<pesasa> On kyllä aika järeä pdf. :-)
<elias_a> Nyt kyllä alkaa oikeasti ihmetyttää: koitin ladata tiedoston Filezillalla ssh:lla ja taas se menee rikki. Tiedoston loppu on erilainen koneelleni ladatussa tiedostossa.
<elias_a> pesasa: Joo. Siinä on yhden tutun mukulan lapsuuden muistokirja skannattuna.
<elias_a> pesasa: Pääsivät osallisiksi hometalohelvetistä ja skannasin tuon ennen kuin poltin sen.
<pesasa> Kirjan vai talon?
<elias_a> Kirjan tällä kertaa. Talo menee purkuun tässä kuussa.
<elias_a> Kovaa on kyyti.
<elias_a> Mikähän ihme voi rikkoa tiedoston ssh-siirron aikana?
<ansa> millä perusteella oot varma että se lähdetiedosto on ehjä? md5sum muuttuu siirretyillä tiedostoilla?
<elias_a> ansa: Ihan lessillä katsomalla.
<elias_a> En siis ole varma onko se lähdetiedostokaan enää aivan ehjä mutta se sentään päättyy merkkiin %%EOF kuten PDF-tiedoston pitääkin.
<ansa> less voi käynnistää jotain filttereitä jossain tilanteissa, tarkistapa md5sum lähdetiedostosta ja siirretystä
<pesasa> elias_a: Minkä kokonen tiedosto on palvelimella ja minkä kokoinen on downloadattu tiedosto? (Eli paljonko jää puuttumaan?)
<elias_a> Katsotaanpa nuo koot ja tarkistussummat kun tuo napsahtaa tuolta uudestaan.
<elias_a> Mistä voisi johtua että tiedosto ei siirry kokonaan ssh:lla? En ole edes kuullut että noin voisi käydä.
<pesasa> Voihan palvelimella kai joku timeout myöskin tulla? En minä tiedä.
<pesasa> Joo, oudolta kuulostaa.
<elias_a> Kaiken järjen mukaan pitäisi tulla kuitenkin virheilmoa.
<elias_a> No nyt se sitten siirtyi ehjänä...
<elias_a> Täsmälleen sama softa, samat lähde- ja kohdehakemistot...
<inz> Vuorovesi.
<elias_a> Tosi ihmeellinen juttu. Sen vielä ymmärrän että joku PHP-lataus menee pieleen, mutta että myös SSH...
<elias_a> Tai sitten mun SSD-levy on menossa paskeeksi tästä läppäristä...
<ansa> Se varmaan näkyis aika äkkiä tiedostojärjestelmän virheinä
<elias_a> Totta.
<ansa> ei sillä, voihan sitä varmuuden vuoksi vaikka "debsums -s" :n ajaa että tarkistaa kaikkien binäärien tarkistussummat
<elias_a> Ajetaankos tuo sudona?
<elias_a> Näköjään aika samantekevää. Näyttäisi olevan kaikki kunnossa.
<Shadowbird1231> :( en oo puolee vuoteen asentanu mitää koneelle tai käyttäny terminaalia, ni oon unohtanu salasanani.. mitä voin tehdä?
<Laodikea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Janzku> Morjes.. Päivitin version 16.10 ja samalla hävis verkkoyhteys. Miten saan mokkulan toimimaan (se on jostain syystä kuvitellut olevansa ethernet)??
<Janzku> Pöytäkoneeseen siis
<Janzku> Tietääkö kukaan?
<Echramath> Katso lsusb-komennolla mikä se on ja googlaa onko tuossa päivityksessä ilmennyt jotain hämärää
<Echramath> (Oletan että boottasit jo vielä kerran)
<Janzku> boottasin varmaan kolmesti :D
<Janzku> Uusitaan kysymys
<Janzku> Morjes.. Päivitin version 16.10 ja samalla hävis verkkoyhteys. Miten saan mokkulan toimimaan (se on jostain syystä kuvitellut olevansa ethernet)?? Pöytäkoneeseen siis.. Tietääkö kukaan?? Tuo lsusb antoi tiedon, jonka tiesin, että kyseessä on HUAWEI mobile (DNA:n tikku)
<Laodikea> pastea se koko rivi tänne, jossa se HUAWEI mobile lukee
<Laodikea> Ne kaksi nelinumeroista heksakoodia, jotka ovat kaksoispiteellä erotetut, on se mielenkiintoinen tieto
<Laodikea> ja sitä kannattaa googlettaa
<Janzku> mun pitää käydä lukemassa se ja kirjottaa paperille ensin. Hetki
<Janzku> eli jos sen rivin kokonaan kirjotan?
<Laodikea> Rivi on esimerkiksi: Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Laodikea> niin tuo ID on kiinnostavin
<Janzku> ID 12d1:14dc
<Janzku> ja koko rivi on siis Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12d1:14dc Huawei Technologies co.,Ltd.
<Laodikea> Joo, siitä tikusta pitäisi sim-korttikuoren kun ottaa pois, nähdä tarkempi mallinimi
<Laodikea> se on E303, E3372 tai E5377 mitä googlella tuolla ID:llä löytyy
<Janzku> eli toi ei vielä kertonu mitään?
<Sm1thY> Onkos porukalle tänään tullut kernel-päivityksiä?
<Laodikea> Janzku: kyllä se kertoi
<Laodikea> Joku noista malleista se tikku on, joten ne voi googlettaa läpi, onko jotain erikoista Ubuntu 16.10-päivityksessä käynyt ihmisille
<Janzku> Model E3372h - 153
<Janzku> tollanen löyty tuolta
<Janzku> tätäkö tarkotit?
<Laodikea> joo
<Laodikea> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=huawei+e3372+ubuntu+16.10
<Laodikea> tuota katselen nyt
<Janzku> kiva, englantia..
<Laodikea> Sitäpä juuri
<Laodikea> Näkyykö tikkua network managerissa?
<Janzku> missä?
<Laodikea> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TPQFwUY-KJI/AAAAAAAACXE/NzO_5ataJkg/s2000/network-manager-applet.png
<Laodikea> tuolla
<Janzku> joo, harmaalla.. siis sitä ei voi valita
<Laodikea> no sitten "muokkaa yhteyksiä"
<Laodikea> Lisää
<Laodikea> ja mobiililaajakaista
<Janzku> ei toimi
<Laodikea> eli tuosta pääsee läpi, mutta edelleen on harmaana?
<Laodikea> siellä network managerissa
<Janzku> tuo network manager kun sanoo, että tikku on ethernet
<Janzku> (autoeth0, tai jotain)
<Laodikea> https://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=48803.0 tämän mukaan ethernet-tilassa olo on ihan ok
<Janzku> joo, siinä se on aina ollut
<Janzku> ei koskaan "tikkuna"
<Janzku> nyt päivityksen jälkeen se ei enää löydä tuota ethernettiä (vaikka se näkyy managerissa)
<Janzku> jaaha
<Janzku> mieheni käskee mun laittaa koneen kiinni
<Janzku> pitää mennä hyvää yötä
<Laodikea> https://askubuntu.com/questions/776497/huawei-modem-does-not-work-with-16-04
<Laodikea> Kokeilisin itse ensin tätä päätteeseen: sudo usb_modeswitch -J -v 0x12d1 -p 0x14dc
<Laodikea> mutta saattais kyllä mennä LTS:n uudelleen asentamiseksi, ei nyt osunut silmään mitään ohjetta 16.10:lle
<mjr> meni jo
<mjr> mutta tosta voinee toistaa
<Laodikea> Sitä varten ne kirjoitin tuohon
<Laodikea> kun tuli nyt tehtyä google-hakuja
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-25
<motalb> muistuu mieleen tapaus jossa 12.04 päivitettiin 14.04. bootin jälkeen usb-laitteet lakkasivat toimimasta
<motalb> vasta puhtaan 14.04 asennuksen jälkeen kaikki toimi jälleen normaalisti
<tale> Kun ubuntu ilmoittaa järjestelmävirheestä ja kysyy lähetetäänkö vikailmoitus, kysytäänkö siinä salasanaa?
<tale> En  nyt muista miten salasanan kanssa oli, ja minulle soitettiin ja kysyttiin uskaltaako siihen salasanansa kirjoittaa.
<mjr> kysytään
<elias_a> Eikös se syy ole se, että sen virheilmoituksn mukana saattaa lähteä myös koneen/käyttäjän yksilöivää tietoa?
<puhuri> tai yleisimminkin lokeista tietoa (jotka eivät ole tavallisen käyttäjän luettavissa)? Vaatiiko muuten sudo-oikeuksilla olevan käyttäjän?
<elias_a> En tiedä mutta oletan että vaatii. Katsotaanpa.
<elias_a> https://askubuntu.com/questions/150194/should-i-be-asked-for-my-password-when-a-bug-report-is-sent
<elias_a> Näyttäisi riittävän sudo-oikeudet ja että ne vaaditaan.
<Janzku> Laodikea, paikalla?
<Laodikea> kyllä
<Janzku> löysitkö sitä ongelman vastausta?
<Janzku> mitä eilen kyselin
<Laodikea> joo:
<Laodikea> 23:26 <Laodikea> https://askubuntu.com/questions/776497/huawei-modem-does-not-work-with-16-04
<Laodikea> 23:27 <Laodikea> Kokeilisin itse ensin tätä päätteeseen: sudo usb_modeswitch -J -v 0x12d1 -p 0x14dc
<Laodikea> 23:30 <Laodikea> mutta saattais kyllä mennä LTS:n uudelleen asentamiseksi, ei nyt osunut silmään mitään ohjetta 16.10:lle
<Laodikea> Aamulla täällä muisteltiin tapausta, jossa 12.04->14.04 -päivityksen seurauksena kaikki USB-laitteet olivat lakanneet toimimasta. Puhtaan 14.04-asennuksen jälkeen sitten toimivat
<Janzku> toi on ollut alunperin 12.04
<Janzku> siitä sit päivitetty uudempaan kun on tullut
<Laodikea> Aivan
<Janzku> mutta.. kokeilen nyt ensin tuota päätteeseen kirjotettavaa. Hetki.
<Janzku> Aloitti ihan oikein (kai), mutta sitten luki: "Error: message endpoint not given or found. Abort"
<Janzku> ja siihen loppui
<Laodikea> jaha, näyttäis siltä, että toi mun komento on virheellinen
<Janzku> Niin, tuo jäi eilen sanomatta, että tuolla networkissa missä se tikku on silleen "harmaana", niin sen alla lukee "Laitetta ei hallita"
<Janzku> (tai jotain vastaavaa.. tuo toinen kone kun on toisessa huoneessa (toisessa päässä taloo)
<Laodikea> Mulla lukee Ethernet-verkko () Laitetta ei hallita ja sen alapulella Ethernet-verkko (Intel...), jossa sitten Kiinteä yhteys 1
<Laodikea> usb_modeswitchin keskustelualueilta löytyy montakin keskustelua tuolla virhesanomalla, mutta ei mulla ainakaan osaaminen riitä niiden tulkitsemiseen
<Laodikea> sen verran kuitenkin katsoin, ettei sudo usb_modeswitch -J -v 0x12d1 -p 0x14dc tämä ollut sinänsä väärin, se ei vain korjaa vikaa, mikä siellä on
<Janzku> [12:53:11] <Laodikea> Mulla lukee Ethernet-verkko () Laitetta ei hallita ja sen alapulella Ethernet-verkko (Intel...), jossa sitten Kiinteä yhteys 1  <-- mulla lukee kummassakin "Laitetta ei hallita"
<Janzku> sekä siinä kiinteässä yhteydessä (missä mun käsittääkseni on verkkokortti. siis portti, johon tulis modeemista johto) että tossa huaweissa
<Laodikea> Mulla toi ethernet-verkko tyhjillä suluilla on joku bugi, ei sitä siinä tarvis olla
<Janzku> Siis mulla on toi huawei mobile ja sit realtek (jotain) noissa ethernet verkoissa n
<Laodikea> Se menee sitten ihan oikein
<Janzku> ja kummassakin lukee: "Laitetta ei hallita"
<Janzku> en kyllä ole koettanut työntää modeemista johtoa sinne koneeseen (oon liian laiska, että jaksaisin siirtää koko konetta tähän päähän taloa, kun se modeemi on täällä)
<Laodikea> https://askubuntu.com/questions/882806/ethernet-device-not-managed tätä voi yrittää
<Laodikea> eli päätteeseen: nmcli d ja sieltä DEVICE-koodi ethernetille
<Janzku> mulla ei näy tuolla kun pelkästään toi välityspalvelin
<Laodikea> sitten: sudo nmcli dev set <ethernet-device-koodi> managed yes
<Laodikea> missä näkyy?
<Janzku> ei siis wifiä (kun ei oo tossa koneessakaan sellasta), mutta ei oo tota kiinteää yhteyttäkään
<Janzku> siis tossa kuvassa mikä tossa on "Network"
<Laodikea> aivan
<Janzku> mutta taas tuolla minkä kuvan sä laitoit, ne näkyy harmaana
<Janzku> mutta toi sun antama neuvo toimii tohon?
<Laodikea> Ei mitään käsitystä
<Janzku> kokeillaan :D
<Laodikea> Mä oon aina ratkaissut ubuntu-ongelmani kiihkeällä googlettelulla
<Janzku> mä en osaa sitä, kun siellä kaikki on englanniksi ja translator kääntää miten sattuu..
<Laodikea> googlehan just paransi sitä kääntäjäänsä
<Janzku> mut ei se silti osaa suomen kieltä :D
<Laodikea> Uutinen siitä oli, että asiatekstin se kääntää jo siedettävästi
<Janzku> Ei ongelma kiitos. Onnea = Ei haittaa, kiitos onnitteluista
<Janzku> se ei ollutkaan asiatekstiä :D
<Laodikea> Ton linkin ylimmän vastauksen "If the that didn't solve the problem, try running the following"-kohdan kaksi komentoa ovat toimineet kyseisen kysymyksen kysyjällä
<pesasa> Se, että on parempi, ei tarkoita, että olisi vielä hyvä.
<Laodikea> Hs.fi-uutinen onkin otsikoitu, että helppo asiateksti kääntyy nyt selväksi suomeksi
<E1-2100> Terve! Kumpi olisi parempi valinta AMD E1-2100 koneeseen, Ubuntu vai Lubuntu? Entä 32- vai 64 bittinen?
<Laodikea> Paljonko keskusmuistia (RAM)?
<E1-2100> nyt en muista oliko 2 vai 4
<Laodikea> Asentaisin Lubuntun, 64-bittisen
<Laodikea> Mutta kaikkein hyödyllisin tieto olisi se, mikä tietokone on kyseessä
<E1-2100> HP
<Laodikea> Aivan, se on noita 200 euron hintaluokan kannettavia
<StockAntenna> 64 alkaa olla pakko nykyään
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-26
<Iltsu> en kyl ite ainakaa keksi syytä et miks ajais 32-bittistä
<Iltsu> kotikäytössä
<Laodikea> Jos on hyvin vanha kone
<Iltsu> saa olla aika hiton vanha kone
<nonix4> 10v takaisiin e8400:iinkin muistaakseni lätkitty 64-bittiset...
<Iltsu> joo nimeomaa kun jo 10 vuotta sitten 64-bittisyys oli se juttu
<nonix4> tuo on muuten ihan hyvä prossu nykyisinkin vaikka tosin halvin 2-core pentium olisi vähän virtapihimpi...
<hahlo> oliko muuten arm:it ensin 32-bittisiä, vai heti suoraan 64-bittisiä?
<Wapsi> oli ja on
<Wapsi> 32-bittisiä siis
<hahlo> ok
<puhuri> suurin osa ARMeista on 32-bittisiä, sinänsä olisi kiva jos olisi jotain H3 tyyppistä prossua 64-bittisenä
<hahlo> mulla on 64 emo Qualcomm MSM8953 Snapdragon 625
<hahlo> ja  Octa-core 2.0 GHz Cortex-A53
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-29
<Sm1thY> Onko Ubuntulle olemassa mitään ohjelmaa, jolla voisi seurata lämpöjä ja rasittaa prosessoria?
<Laodikea> Sm1thY: muutama päivä sitten kysyit, tuliko kernel-päivityksiä kellekään. Siitä seuraavana tuli mule
<Laodikea> s/mule/mulle/
<Echramath> Mä olen käyttänyt perinteisesti mprimeä
<Echramath> Mutta kuulemma se onkin nykyään ihan pöljä
<gildean> Sm1thY: asenna vaikka stress, pitäs löytyä ihan sudo apt-get install stress
<gildean> tässä sulle onelineri joka rasittaa kaikkia coreja 60s ja näyttää lämmöt sekunnin välein:
<gildean> stress --cpu "$(nproc --all)" --timeout 60 & for (( i = 0; i < 60; i++ )); do bc <<< "scale=2;$(</sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp)/1000" && sleep 1; done
<gildean> eli: ajetaan stress backgroundilla cpu:lle, johon otetaan corejen määrä nprocilla, ja sitten näytetään 60 kertaa bc:n laskema lämpötila (tuolta polusta tulee asteiden tuhatosia) ja odotetaan sekunti
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-23
<Talikkaf> oppimateriaaliprojektista https://twitter.com/FuuginSaatio/status/988370263371808768
<StockAntenna> Why does it have to be mate? <aussiemurteella>
<Talikkaf> koska ystäväni Paul Brown ja Mikaela Suomalainen ovat sitä suositelleet ja käyttävät. Itsekin siitä pidän.
<Talikkaf> kevyempi ja helpompi kuin ubuntu unity, gnome tai kde... ei muutu yhtä paljon versioiden välillä
<StockAntenna> aika isolla fontilla tekstit ruudussa
<StockAntenna> vanhusten tutustuttamista?
<Talikkaf> vanhuksia, maahanmuuttajia, yms. yritän selkosuomeksi
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-24
<hahlo> onko 18.04 jo stable?
<Laodikea> Julkaisupäivä näyttäis olevan ylihuomenna
<hahlo> ahaa tuli paljon päivityksiä betaan
<Laodikea> uusia ominaisuuksia 18.04:ssä: "10. Native support for color emojis"
<hahlo> cool
<StockAntenna> jahas kohta sit kone sileäksi ja 18.04 sisään
<Laodikea> Jep, mutta mä odottelen vielä tuonne toukokuulle
<Mirv> hmm, vieläkin respin tulossa
<Mirv> mietin vaan milloin voisi tehdä finnish remixin valmiiksi, mutta ehkä vasta huomisillalla tms
<pesasa> Laodikea: Emojit ja hymiöt ovat tärkeitä. :-) Töissä kaverin piti kerran tehdä "matikkachatti". Matikan kirjoittaminen bugasi silloin tällöin, mutta hymiöt kyllä toimivat.
<hahlo> cool
<hahlo> sit voi vaan sanoa snap install spotify
<StockAntenna> käytännössä menee varmaan toukokuulle joo
<Mirv> spotify-snappi toimii varsin hyvin 16.04:ssakin. on kiva kun saa proprietary-sovelluksen sandboxiin.
<hahlo> toimiiko nvidian-ajurit waylandin kanssa?
<hahlo> näköjään ei No nvidia driver support in a wayland session
<hahlo> mut hyvin käy nouveaullakin
<Mirv> joo nvidia ei tue
<ernie77> yhtälöitä jso kirjoittaa komentoriville niin kai niistä kivoja hymiöitä tulee väliin
<pesasa> ernie77: Ei sentään komentoriville. Ihan webbisofta.
<otto_> Tiedoksi Fuugin säätiön teemavuositiedote: https://fuug.fi/2018/oman-tiedon-hallinta-ja-yksityisyyden-suoja-teemavuodeksi-2018/
<hahlo> canonical livepatch is available for installation, mikä se on?
<otto_> kernelpäivitys ilman boottia
<hahlo> ahaa cool
<Laodikea> Susen tyypit ovat aikanaan tehneet live patching-ominaisuudesta uptime funk-kappaleen: https://youtu.be/SYRlTISvjww
<hahlo> cool
<pesasa> Kuulostaa "binääripatchaukselta", jota eräs nettihahmo sanoi newseissä harrastavansa noin 20 vuotta sitten. :-o
<usvi> apu apustus
<usvi> poistelin tässä vanhoja kerneleitä niin yhtäkkiä apti heitti erroreita että ei pysty lukea tai kirjoittaa
<usvi> katoin dmesgiä niin sinne oli hypänny tämmöstä:  http://pastat.fi/2289
<ninnnu> noi on harmittomia
<ninnnu> miten siivosit niitä kerneleitä?
<usvi> apt-get --purge autoremove
<usvi> gnome-disks sanoo wear-leveling-countiksi 18
<usvi> mut eh.. miten tommonen yhtäkkiä pompsahtaa tonne
<usvi> dmesgiin
<ninnnu> en muista mikä ton triggaa, mutta mulla on tullu noita kans
<usvi> mites toi wear-leveling-count
<ninnnu> siitä en osaa sanoa mitään
<usvi> mites mä ny varmistan että levy ei oo paskana? ei smart nyt ainakaan näytä semmosta
<ninnnu> smartilla voi ajaa testejä
<ninnnu> en tiä miten valideja ne on SSD:n kanssa
<ninnnu> mut "sudo smartctl --test=short /dev/sdX", minuutin odotus ja "sudo smrtctl --all /dev/sdX" saattaa kertoa jotain tai sitten ei
<ninnnu> *smartctl
<usvi> 177 Wear_Leveling_Count     0x0013   098   098   000    Pre-fail  Always
<usvi> ei pitäis olla tuossa ongelmaa
<usvi> ninnnu: onks sulla tullu tommosta, että esim. apti vaan toteaa että luku/kirjotusvirheitä?
<ninnnu> ei
<ninnnu> teoria olis ollu että olisit joskus kännissä läpällä siivonnu käsin vanhoja kerneleitä ja apt ipisee ku ei oo enää sellasta poistettavaa mitä .deb speksaa, mut toisaalta en oo tainnu ikinä saada aptilta tommosia ipistyksiä vaikka olisin tehny just tollee
<usvi> ei, ne oli ihan selkeitä luku/kirjotusvirheitä mutta enpä paniikissa niitä ottanu talteen
<usvi> taidan yöksi laittaa jonkun raksuttimen päälle
<usvi> vein offsite-backupit noin kuukaus takaperin
<usvi> hitto ku joka ilta joku vastoinkäyminen, ei taho jaksaa enää :|
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-25
<ansa> usvi, os-prober varmaan triggaa grubin menun rakennusta varten lataamalla moduleja etsiessään muita käyttöjärjestelmiä
<ansa> Ja muuten, jos se virheilmoitus ei varsinaisesti ollut apt:n antama vaan jonkun sen käynnistämän softan, niin voi olla myös tuosta os-proper:sta kun se on yrittänyt lukea levyjä läpi.
<ninnnu> niissä ilmoituksissa olis kans lukenu että mikä lätty. Mutta kyl niiden olis silti pitäny tulla dmesgiinkin
<usvi> hmm, totta
<usvi> joo, nuo raid6- yms. paskeet selittyy täysin tuolla os-proberilla
<usvi> hälvensi huomattavasti huolia
<usvi> joo, dmesgissä ei mitään, eikä syslogissa, pistän pienen swap-osion ja väsymyksen piikkiin nyt, oli mitä oli
<usvi> olishan tuo ulissu noihin jos siellä jotain rautaa olisi lervahtamassa
<usvi> toisaalta ajatus: ehkä os-prober yritti laittaa sitä hoonosti kaapeloitua ulkoista levyä listaan myös
<usvi> nojoo
<ansa> muistaakseni se yritti lukea jopa korppuasemaa, jos sellainen oli biosiin konfiguroitu - vaikka ei olis ollut edes kiinni kytketty
<pinate> moi kaikki
<Laodikea> iltapäivää
<pinate> kuinka tärkeä asia avahi on tavalliselle käyttäjälle
<pinate> voiko se vaikuttaako se virusturvaan tai vastaavaa
<inz> Itelle zeroconf on ollu aina vaan tiellä
<Laodikea> Ei se virusturvaan vaikuta, sen kun säätää toimimaan, niin siitä voi olla hyötyä lähiverkon muiden laitteiden löytämisessä
<pinate> riittävän tarpeellinen tieto :) kiitos paljon
<Laodikea> joo, olen tainnut kytkeä sen itseltäni pois päältä, koska Soneran netissä oli jotain pielessä niin, että avahi valitti siitä
<pesasa> Soneran omat dns-palvelimet haluavat vastata .local-osoitteisiin, joiden pitäisi olla Avahin vastattavia.
<pesasa> Avahi on niin kohtelias, ettei oletusasetuksilla tunge toisten tontille.
<pesasa> Jos tiedostosta /etc/default/avahi-daemon vaihtaa rivin "AVAHI_DAEMON_DETECT_LOCAL=1" muotoon "AVAHI_DAEMON_DETECT_LOCAL=0", niin Avahi ei tarkista, käsitteleekö joku muu .local-osoitteet, eikä "väistä".
<Laodikea> toi taitaa ollakin se, mitä olen tehnyt
<pesasa> Laodikea: Jep. Muistaisin, että tästä oli joskus juttua.
<Laodikea> Joo, on ollut useaan otteeseen, koska Telian netin kanssa saa avahi-varoituksia ruudulleen
<mjr> Ah, hyvä tietää. Anopilla on toi urputus.
<mjr> en oo jaksanut ottaa selvää.
<Laodikea> ja ykkönen on vaihtunut nollaksi tuossa tiedostossa, mutta en ole vielä kokeillut Avahia käyttää mihikään
<Jay_Dogg> Iltaa, löytyiskö täältä jo version 18.04 suomenkielisen version käyttäjiä? Löysin pienen, tosin aika ärsyttävän, bugin, joka ei vissiin näy englannin kieltä käytettäessä. Jos tämä tapahtuu teillekin, niin voisi raapustaa bugi-ilmoitusta.
<Jay_Dogg> Elikkäs... Kun avaa Lokit-ohjelman (gnome-logs), niin se luo kotikansioon aina englanninkieliset oletuskansiot suomenkielisten rinnalle. Niitä saa aina olla poistamassa, ja ne tulevat aina takaisin, kun avaa Lokit
<Jay_Dogg> Iltaa taas, tuo hetki sitten ilmoittamani ongelma ratkesi. Mulla oli jostain syystä tuo gnome-logs snap-pakettina asennettuna, kun sen poisti ja asensi tavallisena pakettina tilalle, niin ongelma poistui
<Jay_Dogg> Asentaakohan tämä uusin Ubuntu kuinka noita snap-paketteja oletuksena...
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-27
<Mirv> jos on niitä 24/7-koneita niin laittakaa lataukseen ja jakoon tuo Finnish Remixin bittorrent-linkki joka on jo toiminnassa: https://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa-ubuntu/
<Mirv> (nyt myös suora latauslinkki ko sivulla toimii eli TUT:n mirror ylhäällä)
<jjo> äh, nassi ei tue magnet-linkkejä
<Hahlo[m]> Miksei?
<jjo> no meni se sti lopulta säätämällä
<Hahlo[m]> Cool
<jjo> Aika hitaasti kyl valuu, mut ehkä se helpottaa sit kun seedaajia on enempi
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-28
<Echramath> Hmmm pitäiskö tää olla koneelle muka hirveä ongelma jos kiintolevyjä puuttuu
<Echramath> Niin kamala ongelma ettei voi bootata normaalisti
<Echramath> Jos juuri löytyy ja sillä on kaikki
<ninnnu> riippuu
<ninnnu> mdadm on vähä kärttyne jos sille ei erikseen speksaa boottiparametreissa että "degraded on ihan ok"
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-29
<jarnos> Miten saan euro-merkin Mac-näppiksellä? Shift + 4 antaa ¤
<jarnos> Kun Macintosh asettelu on valittu. Pitäis tulla näppäimistön mukaan euromerkki.
